# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Hajrush Idrizi - Roman

## Fiori

D I T A R




*
“ LUFTA, O MËSUES, LUFTA! ”*



_O njerëz, shpaloseni këtë d i t a r
për të mos e harruar Dramën e juaj, e ju,
pasardhës , për të mësuar Dramën e të
parëve tuaj!_
Autori






*PARATHËNJE*

Rrëfime rrënqethëse.
Ishte kohëlufte.Kundërmonte erë shkrumbi,erë baroti, erë gjaku.
Ankth.
Më 15 mars të vitit 1999, një nxënëse ime, e klasës së parë, m’a dha një 
detyrë të pazakonshme:
"Merre këtë fletore dhe këtë laps! Shkruaj o mësues,shkruaj! Ti din çdo 
gjë(!),"-sikur m’ë detyroi, apo mos është më mirë me thënë, m'ë 
urdhëroi.Po-po, me siguri m’ë urdhëroi!
Unë, ndonëse hetova diçka të çuditshme, nuk u hamenda shumë, ia mora 
fletoren me laps dhe i premtova se do të përpiqem për të shkrur diçka.
Po dtyrë të rëndë kish pas marrë!
Tash, për hirë të sinqeritetit të saj edhe premtimit që ia dhashë, 
pikërisht, në mbrëmjen e 15 marsit tëvitit 1999, e hapa fletoren e Albanes 
dhe ia fillova të shkruaj, fillimisht, në formën ditarit, të cilin, pas pak 
ditësh e titullova: "LUFTA O MËSUES, LUFTA!"
Nga vet titulli po e kuptoni se bëhet fjalë për luftën e Kosovës, ama, 
lufta është e vështruar nga një kënd krejtësisht tjetër : NGA PËRJETIMI I 
SAJ .
Stili i rrëfimit është shumë specific, jamë i bindur se keni për ta lexuar 
me një frymë,siç thuhet, dhe do ta kuptoni fare lehtë. Natyrisht se është 
shumë tronditës.
Në ditar apo edhe roman (dramatik), si të doni quani, janë përfshirë 
momentet më dramatike që përjetova unë, ti, ai, ajo , ne, ju, ata edhe 
ato.
Ditari ka shtatë kapituj, në të cilët flitet për Marrëveshjen e 
Rambujesë, masakrën e Prekazit, masakrën e Reçakut, largimin e 
verifikuesve të OSBE-së nga Kosova, bombardimet e NATO- s, dëbimin tonë 
nga vatrat tona e shumë e shumë peripeci tjera .
Kapitull i veçantë është B LL A C A .
Për Bllacën është shkruar bukur shumë por tërësisht në formë 
informuese. Këtu, në këtë kapitull, ka diçka më shumë se sa informim.
Porosia është: Lexojeni ! Jam shumë i bindur se nuk do të jeni të 
zhgënjyer. Përkundrazi, do të hasni në një befasi të pazakonshme, ngase, 
një numër i madh prej jush do ta gjeni vetën në të, thënë më mirë, jeni 
personazhe në këto shënime .
Sepse, rrëfimet për katrahurën e Bllacës, i kam shkruar aty, në 
Bllacë , drejtpërdrejt , në fletoren e Albanës. (Për Albanën do të kuptoni 
gjatë leximit ).
Do të lexoni edhe: Udhëtimi pa cak, Hyrja në Shqipëri, “Spektakli’’ në 
pallatin e sporteve “Skënderbeu” të Korçës, Progëri, Pogradeci dhe së 
fundit, kthimi ynë në Kosovë më helikopterët transportues të NATO-s 
mu sikurse në aventurat e Alajdinit , në përrallat e “Një mijë e 
një net ”.

Autori




_Kapitulli i parë

FLETORJA E ALBANËS_

E hënë, 15 mars 1999.
Sapo ua thash nxënësve lamtumirën për sot, Albana u ngrit në këmbë dhe 
paksa e emocionuar më tha:
-Mësues, na, merre këtë fletore edhe këtë laps!
I befasuar, shkova pranë saj dhe:
-Mirë Albanë, po, a bën ta di përse po m’i jep?,- e pyeta pa të keq.
-Shkruaj o mësues, shkruaj! Ti din gjithçka.
-Po më jep detyrë shtëpie, ë?- bëra shaka.
-Po,-m’a priti duke qeshur.
Kini kujdes! Mësuesi, sipas nxënësit, din çdo gjë(!). Nxënësi 
e detyron, ,bile edhe e urdhëron(!) mësuesin për të shkruar.
Po pra!
Për një moment mbeta pa frymë. S’di se kush pat thënë :” Ardhmëria e 
botës është në duart e mësuesit”. Tash e kuptove peshën e punës që bëj. 
Qenka tepër-tepër e rëndë. Vallë, kush jam unë?! A mund ta kryej detyrën që 
m’ a dha Albana?! Më duket se kurrë jo. Por ama s’kam se nga t’ia mbajë.
-Albanë, mësuesi nuk merret me shkrime, megjithatë po të 
premtoj se do të mundohem të shkruaj diçka,- i thash me një tremë të 
pashpjegueshme. Si zakonisht, u përshëndetëm dhe u ndamë mjaft të 
disponuar.
Mbrëmje.
Jam në shtëpi. Para vete kam fletoren e Albanës. E marr në dorë 
dhe e shfletoj faqe për faqe. Është e bukur edhe e trashë. Sa e rëndë po më 
duket!!!
Si t’ia filloj?! Çfarë të shkruaj?!
Asnjëherë nuk kam tentuar të merrem me shkrime serioze. Sot më duhet 
t’ia nisi kësaj pune. Albana m’ë ka obliguar, m’ë ka dhënë detyrë, m’ë ka 
urdhëruar.Unë ia kam dhënë fjalën, i kam premtuar, ama, nuk e paskam ditur 
peshën e premtimit .
Nejse!
Albanë, ti m’ë nxite,ti m’ë inspirove, ti m’ë detyrove, më mirë po them, 
ti m’ë urdhërove për të shkruar.
Mori Albanë, po detyrë të rëndë m’ë paske dhënë! ! !
Mirë- mirë, po ia filloj të shkruaj, ama , s’di, për Zotin s’di se si do 
t’ia dal! 
*
Quhet Albanë Dushku. Është lindur më 2 maj të vitit 1992, në Prishtinë. 
Me dëshirën e prindërve të saj, më një shtator të vitit 1998, regjistrohet 
në klasën e parë tek mësuesi Hajrush Idrizi, në Prelezin e Muhaxhirëve .
Albana është vajzushë shumë simpatike, e vogël, e pastër, shumë e 
zgjuar, tepër ambicioze, inteligjente, është një robot i gjallë. Është e 
shkëlqyeshme në çdo lëndë. Lexon dhe reciton sikurse një artiste. Duhemi 
sikur at e bijë. Nga Albana pritet shumë.
Albanë, tash për tash, kaq për ty .
Zoti të ruajt!
*

Sot filloi Konferenca e Parisit rreth Marrëveshjes së Rambujesë për 
Kosovën. Jemi shndërruar në sy e veshë . Nga atje (Parisi) arrijnë 
lajme shprese, lajme inkurajuese. Delegacioni Shqiptar i Kosovës i tha 
Po-Marrëveshjes. Duhet të bëhen vetëm edhe disa përgatitje teknike e do të 
firmoset Marrëveshja .
Insh’Allah!
U luta, sepse, lufta nuk ka të ndalur, madje ka marrë hov edhe më shumë. 
Edhe më tutje vazhdojnë granatimet e katundeve të Podujevës,Vushtrrisë, 
Mitrovicës, të Drenicës, Prizrenit e Kaçanikut. Edhe më tej 
vrasje, rrëmbime, dëbime vetëm e vetëm pse jemi shqiptarë. Edhe më tej 
ankth, erë baroti, erë shkrumbi, vajë, trishtime, erë gjaku.
Popullata është e rraskapitur. Shpresa jonë është Parisi. Do të ndodhë 
diçka
shumë e rëndësishme, shumë e madhe: Kosova do ta fitojë Lirinë, në Kosovë 
do të ketë Paqe, Kosova do ta ketë Vetadministrimin, që unë e kuptoj 
Pavarësinë.
I nënvizova sepse që të tria janë shumë madhore.
Të presim ditën e nesërme, risitë.





E martë, 16 mars 1999.
Dje u dha lajmi se Delegacioni ynë e tha Po-në në Paris. Pritej vetëm 
firmosja e Draftit. Kjo s’u bë as sot. Psehu nuk dihet me saktësi. Kësaj i 
thonë ngreh e mos e këput, ose: edhe lojë nervash.
Pohohet se ndërmjetësuesit ndërkombëtarë nuk insistojnë edhe aq 
shumë tek pala Shqiptare për vënien e nënshkrimit, sepse, pala serbe nuk 
është e gatshme ta bëjë një gjë të tillë. Bile, Milutinoviqi paska pyetur : 
“Ç ’Marrëveshje?”. Ajo nuk ekziston (!) sipas tij.
Çfarë ironie! Një Milutin luan me botën si macja me miun, siç thuhet.
Vallë, edhe sa do të zgjasë kjo lojë?!
Botë, ku e ke kufirin durimit , ju lutem?! Shqiptarët po zhduken . 
Intensiteti i luftës sa vjen e po rritet. Sot ka me dhjetëra të vrarë e të 
rrëmbyer, me mijëra të dëbuar nga shtëpitë e veta, të shkapërderdhur 
brigjeve e përrenjve. Në katundet e Podujevës, 
Vushtrrisë,Mitrovicës,Drenicës, Kaçanikut e Hanit të Elezit po vazhdojnë 
granatimet papra. Me dhjetëra mijëra banorë kanë ngelur pa kulm mbi kokë, 
janë shpërndarë maleve dhe, në këtë çast, kur unë po i shkruaj këta 
rreshta, ata janë nën qiellin e hapur.
Momentalisht po bie borë. Ku do të strehohen këta të gjorë?!
Shihet ashiqare: Shtrat do ta kenë borën e bardhë e për jorgan po ashtu
borën. Borë përmbi e borë përfund(!).
Haj, haj!!!
Shtrohet pyetja: A janë shqiptarët e Kosovës njerëz apo bimë?!
Përgjigjen po e jap unë:
Po. Shqiptarët e Kosovës shumë më fatlumë do të ishin sikur të 
ishin qenie të botës bimore(!). Sonte ata do të ngroheshin nga të ftohtit 
nën borën e bardhë. Por, mjerisht(!) që s’janë bimë, këta fatkëqinj janë 
racë njeriu e me komb shqiptarë.
Botë, hapi sytë e vështro me kujdes!
Është Dikush që u sheh si shihni!
Zgjohu nga agonia!
Po i frikësohem vonesës.
Nëse dikush, ndonjëherë i lexon këto pohime, do të më quan 
gënjeshtar. Nuk ka mundësi të më besojë, se pikërisht, tash kur unë po i 
shkruaj këta pak rreshta, shumë njerëz tanimë i ka mbuluar bora. Po ç’ ti 
bësh?! Kjo është kështu, tepër e saktë, e dhimbshme dhe shumë trishtuese.
Si dhe sa praj tyre do të dalin në mëngjes, nuk dihet, por e di 
një: me siguri të gjithë nuk do ta presin ditën e re. Edhe diçka: Dëshira e 
tyre është - të mos ishin fare.
Botë, për Zotin po të kanoset rreziku!







E mërkurë, 17 mars, 1999.
Popullata e cila po kalon ditë dhe net nëpër shpatina e përrenj, nuk dimë 
se si doli në mëngjes. S’kemi lajme për ta. Ju mund ta merrni me mend se çka 
po përjetojnë ata në këto çaste.
Bora bie, vetëm bie.
Po flitet se UÇK-ja po mundohet t’iu ndihmojë këtyre hallexhinjve. Por ajo 
ka punë e telashe tjera. Ajo është në luftë me shkuan, shumëfish më të 
fortë si në numër,veshmbathje,ushqim e të mos flasim për armatim. Ushtria 
serbe ka në disponim armët më moderne të kohës, kurse ushtarët tanë kanë 
disa pushkë e shumë pak municion. Përparësitë e ushtarëve tanë janë : 
ndihma e Perëndisë ( sepse mbrohet pragu i shtëpisë), morali i tyre shumë 
i fortë dhe ideali,motivi për çlirim.
Zoti e bekoftë UÇK-në!

*
Nga Konferenca e Parisit s’ka asnjë risi. Delegacioni ynë akoma s’e firmosi 
Marrëveshjen. Delegacioni serb ka propozuar amendamente tjera, draft të 
ri, të cilin e kanë hartuar vet. Kërkesat e tyre janë refuzuar 
kategorikisht si nga pala Shqiptare ashtu edhe nga Grupi i Kontaktit. 
Propozimet serbe janë të papranueshme dhe as që do të humbëset koha për to. 
Bëhet trysni në palën serbe për ta nënshkruar Marrëveshjene cila është 
hartuar nga ekspertët ndërkombëtarë në Rambuje, përndryshe pasojat për ta 
do të jenë tepër të rënda. Megjithatë, serbët s’e qajnë kokën fare. Bëhen 
sikur ata janë superiorë, sikur ata vendosin dhe vulosin për fatin e 
Konferencës së Rambujesë në Paris.
Arrogancë totale. E gjithë kjo kokëfortësi e serbëve buron nga përkrahja 
që po ua bën Rusia. Të shohim se sa do të zgjas një arrogancë e tillë.
Burimet e informuara mirë nga bota, bëjnë me dije se Serbia është duke e 
përgatitur një ofensivë të madhe kundër UÇK-së dhe popullatës civile, e 
cila është e lidhur si mishi e thoni. Caku kryesor i serbëve është: vrasja 
e sa më shumë shqiptarëve, dëbimi i një numri sa më të madh të tyre jashtë 
Kosovës,djegja dhe shkatërrimi i shtëpive të tyre në mënyrë që të mos kenë 
mundësi dhe pse të kthehen kurrë më në vatrat e tyre, dhe si finale e tërë 
kësaj, Kosova t’u mbetet serbëve njëherë e përgjithmonë. Kështu, do të 
realizohet plani famëkeq i Çubriloviqit dhe i akadem (ykëve)istëve të 
Beogradit për pastrimin etnik të Kosovës.
Thuhet me saktësi se momentalisht në Kosovë ka 45000-50000 ushtarë, të 
cilët janë të armatosur me armatim tepër të përsosur, si bie fjala tanke, 
topa kalibrash të ndryshëm, minahedhës shumëtytëshe, praga , mjete të 
blinduara, helikopterë, aeroplanë, madje edhe “Mig-29”. Në këtë numër nuk 
janë të përfshirë policia, e cila po ashtu ka edhe armatim të rëndë e të mos 
flasim për të lehtin. Pastaj nuk janë të përfshira as bandat kriminele të 
Sheshelit e as të Arkanit si dhe as banorët vendas serbë, romë e malazezë, 
të cilët janë çuar peshë, sikurse të çartur po kidnapojnë e po likuidojnë 
pa gjurmë aktivistë të dalluar, po plaçkitin pasuritë e fqinjëve 
shqiptarë dhe në fund po ua futin zjarrin shtëpive. Thjesht, e terë Kosova 
është mbushur me lloj-lloj bandash e uniformash të cilat po bëjnë kërdi dhe 
askujt s’po i japin kurrfarë llogarie. Përkundrazi, kriminelët po lavdërohen 
madje edhe po gradohen nga regjimi i kriminelit Milosheviq.
Prandaj, nëse nuk arrihet Marrëveshja në Paris brenda kësaj jave, (edhe 
tri ditë), mund të ndodhë më e keqja :i merzitur: uftë totale. Të sulmohen edhe qytetet 
e mëdha e të mos i dihet mbarimi kësaj tragjedie, e cila shumë shpejtë 
mund të shtrihet në tërë Ballkanin e edhe më gjerë.
Jo insh’Allah, jo!



*
Sot ekspertët finlandezë të obduksionit e dhanë mendimin e tyre 
lidhur me masakrën e Reçakut, ku barbarët serbë, në mënyrën më 
mizore masakruan 44 civilë të pafajshëm:
“Kjo është një masakër kundër njerëzimit që s’është parë gjer më sot”, 
(mbarim i citatit).Kështu, ata vërtetuan pohimin e Viliam Vokerit, i cili 
të njëjtat fjalë i pat thënë më 15 janar të vitit 1999, ditën e krimit, 
në vendin e ngjarjes, në Qest të Reçakut.
Lajmi më i ri në orën 23:
Delegacioni Shqiptar i Kosovës nesër do ta nënshkruajë Marrëveshjen e 
Rambujesë në Paris. Sihariq i mirë.
Ditën e nesërme po e presim me shumë shpresë .






E enjte, 18 mars, 1999.
Ashtu sikurse u tha mbrëmë në lajmet e orës 23, se Delegacioni Shqiptar do 
ta firmosë Marrëveshjen e Rambujesë në Paris, ashtu edhe u bë.
Sot, më 18 mars të vitit 1999, në orën tetëmbëdhjetë e tridhjetë e 
gjashtë minuta, firmoset Marrëveshja e Rambujesë në Paris.
Në pallat pamje impozante. Janë prezent numër i madh burrështetas botëror, 
gazetarë, kameramanë, fotoreporterë, e plot kureshtarë . Ulen në katër 
karrige:
Hashim Thaçi, kryetar i Delegacionit,
Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, nënkryetar i Delegacionit,
Ak.Rexhep Qosja, anëtar i Delegacionit dhe
Veton Surroi, zëdhënës i Delegacionit.
Sipas radhës, njëri pas tjetrit vejnë nënshkrimin në Marrëveshje. Duken 
shumë të disponuar. Kanë arsye të jenë të tillë sepse është moment historik 
për Kosovën, Ballkanin madje edhe për Evropën. I tërë ceremoniali i 
nënshkrimit transmetohet drejtpërdrejt në kanalet televizive më të njohura 
në botë.
Pas Delegacionit tonë u vjen radha Grupit të Kontaktit: Hil, Vedrin e 
Petriç të cilët po ashtu të disponuar firmosin Marrëveshjen përpos Boris 
Majorski, rus, (edhe pse është prezent) nuk e vuri gishtin, e, përse nuk 
e bëri atë, e din ai vet.
Pala serbe nuk u paraqit fare.
Fundi i fundit, Delegacioni ynë e kreu punën e vet ashtu si duhet. 
Përmbushi kërkesat e ndërmjetësuesve, të Grupit të Kontaktit e sidomos 
të SHBA-ve. Shqiptarët i treguan botës se janë të civilizuar, janë 
kooperativë, se s’e adhurojnë luftën, janë paqedashës, se ata (shqiptarët) 
donë barazi, donë liri e hiq, ama bash hiq më shumë se sa të tjerët. 
Edhe shqiptarët janë banorë të këtij planeti. Edhe ata kanë h i s e 
në të, pra, është krejtësisht normale ta kërkojnë hisen që u takon.
Tashti shpresojmë se Evropa, më në fund, i korrigjoi gabimet e bëra në të 
kaluarën jo fort të largët në dëm të shqiptarëve. Tani presim me padurim 
zbatimin e vendimeve të Marrëveshjes në praktikë me përpikëri. Po 
shpresojmë një të ardhme më të qetë, më të ndritur, më të lumtur.
Pale?!
Pala serbe nuk e nënshkroi Marrëveshjen. Pse? - shtrohet 
pyetja: Shovinizëm i verbuar serb e asgjë tjetër.
Bota demokratike nuk është e befasuar me kokëfortësinë e 
militantëve serbë. Secili njeri i qytetëruar tanimë i njeh serbët se 
kush janë. Synimet e tyre veç janë bërë të njohura: gjenocid ndaj popullit 
shqiptar por jo vetëm ndaj tij.
Merreni me mend, vetëm brenda kësaj dekade të fundit të shekullit njëzet, 
serbët shkaktuan katër(!) lufta: Së pari me Slloveninë, me Kroacinë, 
pastaj me Bosnjen e tash edhe me Kosovën. S’mund ta nënshkruajnë serbët 
Marrëveshjen e cila parasheh ndërprerje të luftës, parasheh paqe, liri e 
barazi. Militantët donë granatime, djegje, hajni, plaçkë, vrasje, 
masakrime, përdhunime, gjak-gjak donë.
S’e firmosin burrat e botës jo, s’e firmosin!
Përse e firmosi pala jonë Marrëveshjen?
Sepse: Kosova do ta ketë Kushtetutën, Kuvendin, Qeverinë, Presidentin, 
Policinë, Gjykatën (Supreme) por edhe institucionet tjera që do të 
administrohen nga popullata shumicë. Edhe pakicat do të jenë të 
barabarta dhe assesi nuk do të jenë të diskriminuara nga shumica 
shqiptare. Se, ne shqiptarët e dimë më së miri ç’ është 
diskriminim,pra, na dhimbësen të diskriminuarit, kushdo qofshin ata.
Dashtë Zoti e u bëftë sikurse parashihet në Marrëveshje!
Lufta d u h e t të ndalet m e nj ë h e r ë. Se, edhe sot u 
zhvilluan luftime të ashpra anembanë Kosovës. Si zakonisht, në këto ditë, u 
granatuan dhe u dogjën shumë shtëpi në Llap e Drenicë. Madje u hap edhe një 
front i ri në Kabash të Prizrenit, Korishë dhe Lubizhdë. Bëhet e ditur se 
mbi tetë mijë banorë të këtyre katundeve janë dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre. 
Të dëbuarit shihen (përmes TVSh-së) në kolona qerresh e traktorësh duke 
lëvizur në drejtim të pacak. Nuk dihet se ku do të vendosen dhe si do ta 
kalojnë natën. As numri i të vrarëve, të plagosurve dhe i atyre të 
rrëmbyerve nuk dihet, madje ndoshta nuk do të dihet asnjëherë.
Bora s’ka të ndalur, bie vetëm bie. E përcjell kolonën në rrugë të 
parrugë.




*“LUFTA O MËSUES, LUFTA! ”*


E premte, 19 mars, 1999.
Sot shkova në shkollë tepër i rraskapitur. Mirëpo, obligimin ndaj nxënësve 
duhesha ta kryej patjetër. Me plan kisha për ta zhvilluar tingullin zh , 
të katër format.
Kjo ditë për nxënësit e klasës së parë është e paharrueshme.
Zilja na fton për në mësim. Nisem .
Drama në klasë
PAMJA: ( Klasa. Nxënës të ulur nëpër vendet e tyre. Në ndërkohë, futem 
brenda. Jam tepër i lodhur, po, për hir të nxënësve paraqitem shumë i 
disponuar. Nxënësit çohen në këmbë ).
NXËNËSIT: Mirëditaaa! (Më përshëndetin ).
UNË: Mirëdita ! ( U them ) Uluni! ( Mbi tryezë vë 
mjetet e konkretizimit dhe ulem. Hapi ditarin për ta shënuar 
njësinë mësimore por me qëllim të caktuar vonohem. Nxënësit 
shushuritin,bëjnë zhurmë të madhe. Mbylla ditarin, çohem në këmbë dhe 
paksa i “nevrikosur” bërtas kërcënueshëm). Ç’ është kjo zhurmë?!
NXËNËSIT : (Heshtin goxha të frikësuar).
UNË Ha-ha-haaa!) (Qeshem ).
NXËNËSIT: Ha- ha-haaa! (Qeshin edhe ata).
UNË: Et-hi-a! (Teshtij . Nxjerr një salvete për ta fshirë 
gojën por ajo më “bie” pranë stufës me hi qymyri. Zhytet. Kërrusem, marr 
palomën për ta fshirë gojën).
NXËNËSIT: Jooo! Paloma është zhytur! (Thërrasin).
UNË: Ashtu është, qenka zhytur. (Nxjerr një tjetër palomë, 
“pastroj” gojën dhe e hedh në shportë. Në tavolinë kam një vizatim ku kam të 
vizatuar zhapinin. Marr për ta demonstruar para nxënësve por 
“zbulohet ” zhapini).
NXËNËSIT: Zhapiniii! (Bërtasin njëzëri)
UNË: Ju lumtë! (I uroj. Shkoj te tabela, ngjis vizatimin dhe 
pyes). Çka po shihni në vizatim?
NËNËSIT: Zhapinin dhe germat A P I N I! ( Përgjigjen në kor ).
UNË : Me cilën germë fillon fjala Zhapini?
NXËNËSIT: Me Zhzhzh. (Thonë)
UNË: Çka po mungon para zanores A?
NXËNËSIT: Germa Zhzhzhzh .
UNË: Doni ta shihni se si duket tingulli Zh?
NXËNËSIT: E dimë, e dimë! Një Z dhe një H . (Pohojnë me zë të lartë ).
UNË: Ju lumtë! ( E zbuloj tingullin Zh). Ashtu si thatë 
edhe ju, shkronja ZH përbëhet prej dy germave Z dhe H që kur këto 
bashkohen lexohet ZH. Pra, është shkronjë çifte, a po? (Tash tingullin 
Zh e vë para zanores A ku formohet fjala normale ZHAPINI. Bashkë me nxënës 
e lexojmë tri –katër herë duke e ndarë në rrokje. Gjejnë edhe fjalë tjera që 
fillojnë me tingullin Zh si zhaba, zhavorri zhytja, zhagitja etj. 
Konstatoj se ora po ecën me sukses të plotë). Pra,nxënës të dashur, siç 
po e shihni edhe ju, sot mësuam germën e fundit të abetares, germën e fundit 
të gjuhës sonë të bukur, germën ZH. Ju, tash e tutje, mund të lexoni jo 
vetëm a b e t a r e n por edhe libra, gazeta e edhe revista të 
ndryshme. Ju, asnjëherë nuk do ta harroni këtë shkronjë deri sa të bëheni 
pleq e ju çupëzat plaka. ( Bëj pakëz shaka me ta).
ALBANA: Joo, o mësues, ne nuk bëhemi as pleq e as plaka!
UNË: Pse oj çupëzë?! (Supozoj se nuk i pëlqen pleqëria).
ALBANA: Lufta o mësues, lufta! Shkiet do të na vrasin, do të na 
masakrojnë sikurse ata në Prekaz e Reçak! E, si mund të bëhemi pleq e plaka 
kur ne do të jemi të vdekur?!
NXËNËSIT: Mirë e ka Albana, o mësues, mirë e ka . (Pohuan).
UNË: Po kush të tha mori vajzë?! (Nxitova).
ALBANA: Gjyshja.
UNË: (Bobo, çfarë zbulova!!! Nxënësit e paskan humbur shpresën për 
jetë (!) Koka nisi të më ushtojë,ritmi i zemrës nisi të më shpejtohet, sytë 
m’ u errësuan. Nuk i shoh as nxënësit. Fillova të luhatem nëpër klasë. Me të 
shpejtë shkova pranë dritares,asgjë nuk shoh, afrohem pranë tavolinës dhe 
nisa t’i lutem Perëndisë që të më ndihmojë në këto çaste dramatike,të mos 
plandosem në dysheme para nxënësve e të mos i trishtoj këta engjëj. Po. 
Perëndia më pa,më ndjeu dhe më kuptoi. Aty-për aty , menjëherë më erdhi në 
ndihmë. Koka më pushoi së ushtuari, zemra nisi ritmin normal të punës, pashë 
nxënësit dhe i ndjeva duke pëshpëritur : ”Çka ka mësuesi,çka ka 
mësuesi?! ” Shpejt mora vetën nën kontroll): Albanë, por edhe ju tjerët, a 
rren mësuesi?
ALBANA ME NXËNËS: Jooo! Mësuesi nuk rrenë.
UNË: Pra, ti Albanë, por edhe ju të tjerët mua dhe vetëm mua duhet të më 
besoni. Betohem se të gjithë do të rriteni. Ju do të bëheni mësues e 
profesorë, ju do të bëheni inxhinierë e doktorë, ju do të bëheni policë e 
këngëtarë, ju do të bëheni oficerë e ushtarë, ju do të bëheni pilotë e 
shoferë, ju do të bëheni artistë e spikerë, ju do të bëheni piktorë e 
drejtorë, ju do të bëheni gazetarë e shkrimtarë, ju do të bëheni 
deputetë e kryetarë. Ta dini mirë e mirë: Juve askush nuk guxon të ju prek 
me dorë!. Me ndihmën e Zotit, të gjithë,ama bash të gjithë do të bëheni 
pleq e ju çupëzat plaka! PATJETËR! (Bërtas)
NXËNËSIT: Uaaaa! Uaaaa! Uaaaa! (Bërtasin)
-Ejani të lozim! (e ndërrova metodën e punës sipas rastit që m ’ u 
paraqit) -u thash.
U kapëm dorë-përdore dhe formuam një rreth ku filluam të vallëzojmë duke 
kënduar: “ O Lirak, zhytarak, futësh në baltë zhukë e zhakë! ” Kështu 
veprova disa minuta dhe vërejta se edhe nxënësit u disponuan mjaft mirë. 
Për të mos e humbur vazhdimësinë e orës mësimore, bëmë edhe disa detyra në 
klasë. Së fundit përsëritëm shkronjën e mësuar dhe konstatova, ndonëse në 
rrethana të jashtëzakonshme, ora qe plotësisht e suksesshme. Ua dhashë 
edhe disa detyra për në shtëpi dhe u premtova se ato do t’ua kontrollojë 
dhe do t’ua notojë me nga një pese shuuumë të madhe.U përshëndetëm dhe u 
ndamë shumë të kënaqur që përfunduam Abetaren.
*
Edhe pse Delegacioni ynë e firmosi Marrëveshjen e Rambujesë në Paris, ne 
nuk po vërejmë kurrfarë ndryshimi. Pala serbe paraqitet fare e shurdhër. 
Sipas serbëve, Marrëveshja qenka hartuar nga ekspertë shqiptarë e 
amerikanë. Serbët “ nuk e paskan të njohur” përmbajtjen e 
Marrëveshjes. Madje ata paskan hartuar një tekst krejtësisht tjetër, 
natyrisht sipas tekeve të tyre , bile e paskan nënshkruar këtë farë 
“drafti” duke ia uruar “suksesin” njëri tjetrit.
Hajde, hajde!!!
Pasi Grupi i Kontaktit vërejti të gjitha pishanet e palës serbe, u 
detyrua ta bëjë një rezyme të tërë asaj pune të gjatë e të mundimshme që 
nga Rambueja e gjer më sot në Paris.
Konstatimi:
Bisedimet në Rambuje dhe Paris shpallen të përfunduara.
Delegacioni ynë çmohet shumë lart : shumë civilizues, kooperativë dhe 
paqedashës. Faji bie mbi palën serbe: tepër arrogant, jo kooperativ, aspak 
konstruktiv dhe shumë luftënxitës. E bartëshin me shëndet Milosheviqi, 
Milutinoviqi dhe bashkëmendimtarët e tyre [po them unë].
Thuhet: “Tani do të shikohen forma tjera të veprimit”,- ( 
mbarim citati nga rezymeja) Me këtë, padyshim, mendohet në ndërhyrjen 
ushtarake.
Në këto çaste situate në Kosovë është dramatizuar tepër shumë. Knut 
Volejbek urdhëroi që brenda njëzetekatër orëve të tërhiqen të gjithë 
verifikuesit e OSBE-së nga Kosova.
“Më vjen shumë keq që po e lëmë Kosovën nën mëshirën e askujt”-tha 
Viliam Vokeri -dhe shtoi :-“Nëse kthehemi në Kosovë, do të kthehemi në 
formë tjetër” (citat), i intervistës para mediumeve botërore në 
Prishtinë.
Demek ne mbetëm nën mëshirën e askujt,ë? ! .
Jo. Ne e kemi përkrahjen nga Zotit. Ai mundet, Ai din si, Ai do të na 
shpëtojë. Me ndihmën e Tij, nxënësit e mi do të bëhen pleq edhe plaka.
Patjetër! 


Ferizaj, 19 mars, 1999, ora 
24.00.


E shtunë,20 mar,1999
Ishte ora dy pas mesnate. U shtriva në shtrat për të fjetur por me kot, 
gjumi nuk më zinte. Sapo kotesha, Albana më dilte para sysh dhe “… 
mësues, ne nuk do të bëhemi as pleq e as plaka. Shkiet do të na vrasin,…”
Trembesha. Në kokë më silleshin lloj-lloj mendimesh të tmerrshme.
U bë ora shtatë e ditës. Desha të çohem nga shtrati dhe të vishem por nuk 
pata fuqi. Tërë ditën qëndrova në shtrat. I shqetësova edhe anëtarët e 
familjes. Për çudi, sot s’piku askush. Edhe lajmet s’i dëgjova fare. Këtë 
nuk e bëra me pahir. Desha të largohem nga to sepse jam tepër i shqetësuar. 
Dëshiroja të pushoja ngase e dija ç’ lajme kam për të dëgjuar. Darkë 
s’hëngra fare. Uji më pihet shumë. Kam zjarrmi, ethe. Diku, rreth mesnatës, 
i shënova këta rreshta dhe do të tentoj të fle me shpresë se Albana nuk 
do të më trazojë.




E diele, 21 mars, 1999.
Është ora dymbëdhjetë, mesditë. Jam shumë i sëmurë. Djemtë dhe gruaja janë 
tepër të brengosur. Insistojnë të më dërgojnë te mjeku. S’pajtohem. U 
përpoqa t’i bind se nuk jam aq i sëmurë. U thash se jam ftohur pakëz, 
asgjë tjetër s’kam. Piva ca çaja dhe prapë u shtriva në shtrat.
Edhe ditën e sotme e kalova në kllapi. Disi, fjalët e Albanës m’ u kanë 
bërë kompleks, fare s’ më lënë të qetë. Lajme s’di a kam dëgjuar. Ndoshta 
po, por nuk isha në gjendje të kuptoja kurrgjë.
S’di se si i shënova këto fjalë , s’di !





E hënë, 22 mars, 1999.
Është ora dhjetë e ditës. Ndonëse jam tepër i rraskapitur, prapëseprapë 
vendosa për të shkuar në punë. Mblodha fuçinë e fundit dhe u nisa duke u 
përshëndetur me gruan dhe djalin e vogël, Ylberin. Pak pa dalë te 
hekurudha, këmbët filluan të më dridhen e shtëpitë të “luhaten”. Desha të 
mbahem për një mur, aty afër, por u rrëzova pranë tij.Papritmas m’u afrua 
Brahimi dhe pa më pyetur fare më futi në kombibusin e tij. I dha gas dhe më 
solli në ordinancën e Dr. Shyqes.
-Prapë ndezje, ë?- më pyeti.
-S’ e di doktor,- i thash.
Më kontrolloi në detaje dhe u nda fort i kënaqur.
-Dëgjo! Asgjë s’ke në mushkërinë . Krejtësisht je i shëndoshë. Çka po të 
mundon?- më pyeti.
Desha t’i tregoj për Albanën por nuk guxova. “Do të tallet me mua”, 
–mendova. Hiq s’i fola. E lash të flasë ai.
Më tha se duhet të pushojë së pakut nja një javë ditë. Më porositi të 
përdori sa më shumë lëngje dhe të ha ushqim klorik. M’i dha edhe disa 
barëra. Rreth orës dy pasdite u ktheva në shtëpi paksa më i relaksuar.
Piva ca vitamine dhe , interesant, hëngra bash mirë.
Mbrëmja po afrohet. Bëhem gati për ta përcjellë TVSh-n (programin 
satelitor) me shumë interesim sepse që nga e premtja nuk di se ç’ është 
duke ndodhur me ne e rreth nesh .



*YMERI NË TELEFON*

Ora është nëntëmbëdhjetë.
Me vëmendje të veçantë e përcolla ditarin e TVSh. Lajme që shqetësojnë.
Më mirë sikur të mos i kisha dëgjuar fare. Megjithatë në mes të rreshtave, 
siç thuhet, janë disa shenja optimiste, ama na u zgjatën veshët me fjalë të 
stilit “duhet”, “do të bëhet kështu”, “do të bëhet ashtu”, “pritet 
sulmi i forcave të NATO-s” e të tjera të ngjashme.
Papritmas dëgjova një bisedë. Dera e dhomës u hap me vrull. Hyri Sinaverja 
me telefon celular në dorë.
-Po, këtu qenka. Ja, bisedo me të!-dhe ma lëshoi telefonin .
-Ymeri, baci Hajrush, fol!- më tha.
“Alo!”
“Mirëmbrëma buq!”-më përshëndeti djali matanë telit nga 
Gjermania.
“Mirëmbrëma, bir!”- ia ktheva.
“Buq,si jeni, a jeni të gjithë shëndosh?”- më pyeti.
“Po djali im, të gjithë jemi mirë. Ty, si të kam?
“Mirë o buq, mirë, por ju s’jeni mirë!”
“Ymer, të betohem në kokën tënde se që të gjithë jemi si është më së miri.”
“Prapë po të them se nuk jeni mirë! A po e shihni se çka u bë?! Viliam 
Vokeri i tërhoqi verifikuesit e OSBE-s nga Kosova. Ky hap është fatal 
për Kosovën, për juve. NATO-ja do ta sulmojë Serbinë. Buq ikni sa më 
shpejtë! Nuk po tallem. Pasha Kur’ anin nuk i keni punët mirë! Jeni në 
rrezik shumë të madh!. Sapo i përcolla lajmet në DV në gjuhën gjermane. 
Buq, NATO-ja e ka përnjëmend. Sulmi vetëm që s’ka filluar. Dëgjo mirë! 
Sapo të fillon sulmi i NATO-s mbi Jugosllavinë, shkiet do të nisin sulmin 
kundër jush. Ata s’kanë çka t’i bëjnë NATO-s por do të hakmerren në juve. 
Do t’ ju bëjnë hi e pluhur. A more vesh? Të gjithëve do të ju vrasin, 
do të ju masakrojnë. Aman buq, shpëtomi vëllezërit, nënën, shpëto edhe ti! 
Çka më duhet jeta nëse u ndodh diçka e tmerrshme? Hiq. Madje e ke 
edhe obligim t’i shpëtosh , sepse, je kryefamiljar. Dëgjo! Për të ikur 
do të ikni patjetër, por ikni sa s’është bërë vonë! Se, nëse ngulni këmbë 
për të mbetur aty, më vonë nuk do të ketë kush të ik, do të jeni të zhdukur 
që të gjithë”.
“Mjaft më!,- i bërtita,-S’kemi ku të shkojmë. Këtu u lindëm, u rritëm, 
këtu edhe do të vdesim, kuptove?! Shiko! NATO-ja s’ka punë me neve. Ajo do 
ta godasë Serbinë, forcat dhe objektet ushtarake. Qytetet e mëdha nuk janë 
aq në rrezik. Lufta po zhvillohet kryesisht nëpër katundet malore. Por, nëse 
zbret lufta në qytete, ne këtu jemi. Besoj se më kuptove,ë?”-i thash.
“S’thashë se NATO-ja do t’ ju sulmon juve, jo! Serbët-seeerbët!”- 
bërtiti.
“Ymer, këso muhabetesh nuk bëhen përmes telefonit, por më trego si po e 
kalon atje? A i more dokumentet për kurorëzim dhe a kishin qenë në 
rregull?”,- e pyeta për t’i ikur temës së bisedës.
“Ore buq, hiqmu dokumenteve! A m’ ë kuptove se çka fola deri tash?! – m’ a 
ktheu me ton bukur të prishur.-Buq, mos bën shaka të lutem!”,-shtoi, por 
tashti me zë tjetër, të prishur e shumë të dobët.
Ndjeva dënesje prapa telit. Qante. Unë u shtanga. Është hera e parë pas 
pesë viteve që qan në telefon. Ai qante e unë dëgjoja vajin e tij. M’ u 
duk sikur mu lagën faqet me lotët e tij. Po po, faqet m’ u lagën, por 
me lotët e mi. Mblodha fuqinë e fundit dhe bërtiata me zë të lartë:
“Ymer, mos u trego aq i dobët! S’jemi vetëm ne këtu. Janë krejt mëhalla, 
qyteti, tërë Kosova. Çka bëhet, bëhet për të gjithë. Po, meqë po flet me 
telefon mobil, po e mbyllim bisedën sepse do të kushtojë shtrenjtë”.
“Buq, unë ua thash atë që duhesha t’ua them. Dashtë Zoti e të mos jetë 
kështu si u thash, ama,…(!)”
“Natën e mire, biro!”
“Natën e mire, buq!”-U shkëput lidhja.
Sinaverja më shikonte dhe dridhej para meje si thupër.
-Baci Hajrush, çka të tha Ymeri?! Pse të rrodhën lotët?! Çka bërtite?
-Asgjë mori. Duket se i frikësohet luftës.
-Ndoshta din diçka ai atje ?!
-Jo mori çikë, jo. Çka din ai, dimë edhe ne këtu. Mos u frikëso edhe ti 
tash. Të faleminderit që ma solle telefonin dhe më mundësove të flasë me 
të!. Më paska pas marrë malli për zërin e tij. U flladita pak,- i thash.
Ndoshta sonte do të fle më i qetë, ndoshta?!





E martë, 23 mars, 1999.
Diku rreth orës shtatë u zgjova nga gjumi. Isha shumë më i relaksuar. 
Gjumin e paskam bërë të mirë. Albana ,çuditërisht,nuk më trazoi gjatë 
natës. Ymeri po.
Disi, në ëndërr, më thanë: “Erdhi Ymeri nga Gjermania”. I dola përpara 
dhe e përqafova shumë- shumë. Më tha troq: “Buq, s’kam shumë kohë por 
erdha të ta bëj një lutje me gojë pasi nuk munda të te marr në telefon: 
Ikni, ju lutem ikni! Se , nëse nuk largoheni, të gjithëve do të ju vrasin, 
të gjithëve. Ikni sa s’është bërë vonë!”,- dhe u zhduk .
Tash Ymeri më rri parasysh. Më bëhet sikur i dëgjoj fjalët: “Ikni sa 
s’është bë bërë vonë!,…”. “ Me siguri, fjalët e telefonatës së mbrëmëshme 
po më paraqiten”-mendova. Djemtë pastrohen dhe ulemi për të ngrënë mëngjes. 
Hëngra bash mirë. Me padurim prisja kohën për të shkuar në punë.
Është ora dymbëdhjetë. Bëhem gati për punë. Edhe Enveri me Ylberin janë 
gati për në shkollë. Muharremi kishte dalë në qytet për t’i blerë ca 
qirinj. Pak pa u nisur për në punë , hyri Muharremi. Pashë se është bukur i 
trembur.
-Mos u nisni për në shkollë! Ato ishin të mbyllura. Nuk kishte mësim. 
Kishte luajtur puna. Qyteti ishte mbushur përplot me policë dhe ushtarë. 
Dukeshin si bisha të çartura. Më mirë është të mos dilni fare në qytet,- 
tha dhe e lëshoi radion për të marrë vesh ndonjë lajm.
Unë nuk e përfilla këshillën e tij. Dola në qytet me qëllim që të shkojë në 
punë, edhe pse isha këshilluar nga mjeku për të pushuar disa ditë.
Tash, edhe unë e pashë se s’ishte puna për punë. Në qytet ishte 
gjendje e jashtëzakonshme. Policë e ushtarë kishin zënë çdo udhëkryq. 
Kontrollonin çdo veturë por edhe kalimtarë. Dënonin faj e pa te. Marr vesh 
se shkollat janë të mbyllura. Takohem me miq, kolegë. Bisedojmë. Temë 
kryesore e bisedës është NATO-ja. Duket se sulmi është i 
paevitueshëm,vetëm që s’ka filluar. Të gjitha përgatitjet janë bërë, 
vendimet janë marrë nga shumë faktorë, me përjashtim të Këshillit të 
Sigurimit të OKB-s. Por,NATO-ja nuk e ka ndërmend ta pyes KS të OKB-s 
fare. Serbinë duhet sulmuar patjetër. Këtë mendim e kanë edhe amerikanët 
në krye më presidentin Bil Klinton. Klintoni me një rast pat thënë se 
rreziku më i madh do të jetë nëse Amerika tani qëndron duarkryq. Do të 
trimërohen regjimet kriminele siç është ai i Milosheviqit. S’ka mundësi 
të tolerohet gjenocidi serb ndaj popullsisë civile në Kosovë, s’ka.
Çarshia nisi të boshatiset nga popullata shqiptare. Mbyllen edhe dyqanet. 
Vjen erë lufte. Kthehem në shtëpi me frikë .
Mbrëmje.
Dëgjojmë lajme trishtuese. Lufta ka marrë përmasa katastrofale gati se në 
tërë Kosovën. Të vrarët, të plagosurit dhe të rrëmbyerit më nuk dihen. Të 
dëbuar janë me qindra mijëra njerëz. Me dhjetëra fshatra tanimë nuk 
ekzistojnë.
Ankth.
Djemtë heshtin. Më shikojnë dhe më duket sikur më fajësojnë.
-Dikur, bukur moti, këndohej një këngë, në të cilën thuhej : 
“Prit me mujë e prit me vjet, pushka e Lilës s’po kërset !”- u thash 
djemve pak si me shaka,- dhe vazhdova :- Më duket se pushka e NATO-s do 
të kërset-u dhash kurajo .
Këtë bisedë e nisa me qëllim, sepse, po i vërej vuajtjet e fëmijëve. Disi 
tepër janë politizuar. Vazhdimisht më pyesin : “Çka tha Solana, çka tha 
Kofi Anin, çka tha Vesli Klark, çka tha Riçard Holbruku, çka tha Robin 
Kuk, çka tha Viliam Vokeri , çka Olbrajt, çka tha Toni Bler, çka tha Bil 
Klinton “ etj. Këto personalitete janë bërë të njohura për fëmijët tanë, 
sikurse të ishin banorë të mëhallës sonë.
– Flini!,- u thash fëmijëve,- se NATO-ja me siguri do të na ndihmojë kësaj 
here, kurse unë po shkruaj diçka në fletoren e Albanës.Nuk dihet, 
ndoshta ndonjëherë do të jenë shënime interesante për dikë tjetër, edhe pse 
s’jam njeri i pendës, diçka do të lë në letër, do te lë.
Është ora dymbëdhjetë. Ata ranë kurse unë po shkruaj, po mundohem ta kryej 
detyrën tepër të rëndë që mora nga Albana. S’di se a do të ma pranojë 
Albana,nuk di.






*Kapitulli i dytë

BOMBARDIMI*


E mërkurë, 24 mars, 1999.
Faktorët ndërkombëtarë, të indinjuar me veprimet barbare të serbëve ndaj 
shumë popujve e në veçanti ndaj popullatës shqiptare në Kosovë, të 
mllefosur me arrogancën e Milosheviqit, për kokëfortësinë e tij e 
posaçërisht për mos firmosjen e Marrëveshjes së Rambujesë në Paris, e të 
tjera pishane serbe, Këshilli i NATO-s vendos për ta sulmuar të 
ashtuquajturën Jugosllavi , u bë ç’ u bë.
Dhe, sot, më 24 mars të vitit 1999, ditë e mërkurë, NATO-ja nis 
fushatën e bombardimeve të caqeve të ushtrisë serbe.
Kurrkush nuk u befasua me sulmet e NATO-s, përveç serbëve. Këta 
(serbët) ishin të bindur se askush nuk do të marr guximin ta sulmojë 
soldateskën e tyre. Se, sipas serbëve, ushtria e tyre është më e forta në 
botë. Por ja, mu kjo ushtri u zu në gjumë, nuk tregoi kurrfarë efikasiteti 
ndaj avionëve të NATO-s.
Këtu, në Kosovë forcat ushtarake, policore, paramilitare dhe bandat çetnike 
fillojnë bashkëveprimin e tyre. Serbijanët, të paaftë për t’iu kundërvënë 
NATO-s, u vërsulen shqiptarëve të pambrojtur. Me tanke, topa kalibrash të 
ndryshëm, me minahedhës të përsosur, me të ashtuquajtura praga, me mjete 
të blinduara , me mitraloza të rëndë e të lehtë në mënyrën më barbare 
sulmojnë fshatra të tëra. Plaçkisin tëmirat materiale,granatojnë, djegin , 
vrasin, plagosin,përdhunojnë femra dhe dëbojnë shqiptarë nga vatrat e 
veta.. Tmerr. Kolonat e tankeve, topave dhe automjeteve të blinduara 
lëvizin si pa kokë. Shtiejnë në të gjitha drejtimet pa kurrëfarë arsye. 
Shihet ashiqare se i ka kapur paniku,shihet.
Natë.
Dëgjohet zhurma e avionëve të NATO-s . Pasojnë detonime e shpërthime të 
fuqishme. Edhe artileria serbe futet në veprim. Shtiejnë drejtë qiellit me 
tahmin . Gjuajtjet i bëjnë për të na frikësuar neve por edhe për t’i 
trimëruar banorët serbë e malazez. Edhe civilët serbë aktivizojnë armët 
e tyre. Plumbat bien mbi çatitë tona si breshër.
Natyrisht se frikësohemi. Ngujojmë portat dhe futemi brenda.
Ndalet edhe korrenti.
Burg.


*“ PO BUQ , ME SAKICA DO TË LUFTOJMË(!)”*

Ka kaluar mesnata.
Ora është 00. 20 minuta, e enjte, 25 mars, 1999.
Dal në oborr.
M’u duk sikur do të pushojnë të shtënat, por nuk doli ashtu.Nuk kaluan as 
tre minutë prapë u ndie zhurma e avionëve të NATO-s. Serish bombardime, 
detonime e shpërthime. Edhe artileria serbe riaktivizohet me terë arsenalin 
e saj. Drejtë qiellit fishkëllejnë predha kalibrash të ndryshëm. Shumë prej 
tyre janë predha ndriçuese. Skuqet qielli . Edhe civilët serbë me armë 
që kanë bashkëveprojnë me artilerinë. Shtiejnë si të çartur. Këtë e bëjnë jo 
për ta goditur NATO-n po për t’i frikësuar fqinjtë e tyre shqiptarë, për 
të treguar superioritet, për të treguar fuqinë.
Vetëtimë dhe bubullimë armësh. Duket se qyteti do të përmbyset.
Qetas hapa portën e oborrit dhe dola në rrugë. Dëshiroj të shoh nga 
afërsia se çka po ndodh në qytet. Dëgjoj çirrje bandash, thyerje xhamash 
dhe këngë çetnike. Zbres deri tek hekurudha por nuk guxova të shkoj 
matanë saj . Vërejta tym e flake nëpër dyqane. Plumbat filluan të bien rreth 
meje. I frikësuar nga fërshëllima e predhave të shumta, ktheva prapa dheu 
futa brenda. Në çastin kur po ulem u dridh toka, shtëpia. Për pak s’u thyen 
xhamat. Na u duk sikur tavani do të na bie mbi kokë.
-Shumë afër është,-foli Muharremi.
-Po. Më duket se u qëlluan kazermat e ushtrisë serbe. Andej erdhi 
bubullima,- pohova.
U ndie edhe një seri shpërthimesh por kësaj radhe larg Ferizajt. Artileria 
serbe gradualisht nisi të pushojë. Pushuan edhe të shtënat e civilëve serbë.
Ora është tre pas mesnate. Ra një heshtje trishtuese.
-Duket se u qetësua,- u thash djemve. Rregulloni vendet ! Duhet të flemë. 
Gjumin do ta bëjmë të gjithë së bashku, këtu, në kuzhinë, - u thash.
Ramë ashtu si ishim, të veshur. E fikëm edhe qiriun. Dëgjohet vetëm 
tik-taku i orës së murit. Ajo ecën shumë ngadalë. Minuta është sa ora, ora 
sa nata.
-Buq!,- më thirri Muharremi, -A mund të ndodh e të na sulmojnë shkiet 
nëpër shtëpi?
-Jo bir, jo,- ia ktheva,- Edhe serbët frikësohen. Ata janë të bindur se 
edhe ne jemi të armatosur prandaj nuk ua ha të futen në një aventurë të 
tillë.
-Ah sikur ta kisha një pushkë me shumë fishekë, për Zotin tërë mëhallën do 
ta mbrojë kalli vet. Do ta zë pozitën tek çoshi i Hamitit , e nuk do ta 
lëshoj asnjë shka të gjallë të futet në lagje,-më tha me bindje të plotë.
-Lëri këto llafe biro! Është koha për të fjetur. Fli!
-Jo, s’kam gjumë. Fli ti! Unë do të bëj roje deri sa të zbardhë dita e, 
nëse dëgjoj ndonjë rrapëllimë, të thërras. Do t’i kapim sakicat dhe do të 
luftojmë me ta (!). Nuk bën të shkojmë gjakhupës,- më tha Muharremi.
U tremba nga fjalët e djalit. “Çka tha ,çka?! Ku jam , ëndërr apo 
zhgandërr?!
- pyes veten. Dhe, pata për t’ia plasur vajit po të mos ndërhynte Enveri.
-Po buq po, me sakica do të luftojmë(!). Ja ku i kemi, brenda janë dy 
sakicat. Pse, shkive me u rënë në dorë, ë?! Jo, kurrë jo! Derën e oborrit e 
kemi të hekurit. Të ta thyejnë nuk munden. E, nëse tentojnë ta kapërcejnë, 
do t’u biem sëpata dhe do t’i mbysim(!),-foli edhe Enveri.
Vini re! Shihni se ç ’u sillet fëmijëve në kokë! Të luftojnë me sakica(!). 
Po pra!. Edhe kjo është luftë(!). Edhe kjo është rezistencë(!). Edhe kësaj 
i thënkan jetë(!).
Eu ç’na qenka jeta, ç’na qenka jeta!!!
-Flini o djem, flini! Nuk jemi vetëm ne këtu! Të gjithë fqinjët janë këtu, 
tërë lagjja, i tërë qyteti!-u qirra..
Asnjëri s’e foli asnjë fjalë. Ndoshta u frikësuan nga klithja ime e 
pazakonshme. Po po. Me siguri u tutën!
Ora ra pesë herë. Djemtë dhe gruaja tanimë flinin. Unë u futa në 
mendime. Notoja si një leckë e humbur në valët e oqeanit të dallgëzuar. 
Serish m,u duk se më flet Ymeri matanë telit : “Buq, pasha Kur’ anin s’i 
keni punët hiq mirë. Serbët do të hakmerren në juve. Ikni sa s’është bërë 
vonë!” Albana në anën tjetër me doli para sysh : “ Jo, o mësues, ne nuk do 
të bëhemi as pleq e as plaka. Shkiet do të na vrasin, do të na masakrojnë 
sikurse ata në Reçak,…”
O njerëz! A flihet kështu?!
Ymeri ka të drejt . Ai bazohet në deklaratën e kryeçetnikut Sheshel, i 
cili kohë më parë pat deklaruar haptazi: “ Nëse na sulmon NATO-ja neve, ne 
(serbët) nuk do të qëndrojmë duarkryq; NATO neve, ne shqiptarëve, pa të 
shohim”.
Dhe kjo tani veç po ndodh. Thjesht, hakmarrja po shkon sipas 
thënies së çetnikut.
Shumë fshatra u bënë rrafsh me tokë, shumë njerëz u vranë, 
shumë janë zhdukur pa gjurmë , një numër i madh i tyre u dëbuan matanë 
Bjeshkëve të Nemuna “preko Prokletije”- (citat i Sheshelit ). Tash edhe 
qytetet e mëdha janë në rrezik.
Pale se çka do të bëhet?!
Isha shumë i vogël. Baba im, rahmet i pastë shpirti, shpesh e përdorte 
një thënie : “Kosova hashër e neshër”. Atëherë nuk e kuptoja domethënien e 
kësaj thënje. Tash e kam të qartë. Po. Kosovës i doli flaka në të katër 
anët. Kosova u ndez. Në Kosovë po provohen armët më moderne të kohës, është 
bërë poligon, shënjestër,cak sulmi.
Kosova po rrënohet.
Kosova po përpëlitet.
Kjo na qenka “Kosova hashër e neshër”, kjo!
I veshur dhe i shtrirë në shtrat, pashë për dritare se zbardhi dita e re. 
U mbështolla me një batanije, mbylla sytë me dhunë dhe po mundohem ta bëj 
një sy gjumë.
*
Gruaja ishte zgjuar më herët. Kishte bërë gati mëngjesin dhe me kujdes na 
zgjoi nga gjumi. Ora ishte nëntë pa një çerek. Zgjohen edhe djemtë. Janë 
tepër të lodhur dhe të brengosur. Duken sikurse të jenë të sëmurë nga 
verdhëza. Marrim vesh se situate për momentin është e qetë. Ulemi pranë 
njëri tjetrit për të ngrënë bukë. Hamë sa për t’ia bërë adetin, si thuhet.
Në sokak dëgjojmë llafosje të fqinjëve. Dalim edhe ne. Përshëndetemi me 
njëri tjetrin sikur të mos ishim parë me muaj të tërë. Të gjithë janë të 
prishur në pamje. Bisedohet kryesisht për natën e shkuar. Dëshmitarët flasin 
për tmerret që kishin parë gjatë natës
-Shihnim me sytë tanë serbë të uniformuar, me maska e pa to, me rafalë 
automatikësh “vritnin” dyer e vitrina të dyqaneve pastaj futeshin në to, 
plaçkitnin mallin, e ngarkonin nëpër makina dhe zhdukeshin në drejtime të 
ndryshme,pastaj, dyqaneve ua vinin zjarrin, i digjnin. Lokalet e serbëve dhe 
ato shoqërore shënjoheshin me kryq dhe kurseheshin nga plaçkitësit,- tregon 
Hysniu i cili banon në një ndërtesë në qendër të qytetit.
Këtu, në rrugën tonë, për fat të mirë, nuk kemi asnjë banorë serb. Situata 
në këto çaste është e qetë.
S’ më rrihet. Marr një qeskë najloni dhe nisem për në çarshi. Me kujdes 
kalova hekurudhën . Eca teposhtë pranë Xhamisë së Madhe.
Ç’ pamje!
Tmerr. Copa xhamash të shpërndarë trotuareve, lokale të nxira nga djegia, 
dyer (të hekurit) të deformuara nga zjarri.
Vjen erë shkrumbi.
Eci, kthehem në të majtë në drejtim të postës. Pothuajse të gjitha lokalet 
përballë parkut ishin të demoluara dhe të plaçkitura.
Disa romë qëndrojnë para një këpucarie që nuk di se si paska shpëtuar. 
Romët janë kureshtarë. Pranë tyre kalon një grup ushtarësh të armatosur 
gjerë në dhëmbë. Panë romët duke qëndruar para dyqanit. U llafosën diçka me 
ta, dhe, njëri nga ushtarët i ra vitrinës me këmbë me tërë fuçinë. Xhami u 
bë spirrë më spirrë.
-Hyni!,- i urdhëroi ushtari,- merrni çka të doni.
Romët të gëzuar u futën në dyqan. Me siguri merrnin këpucë, puma e patike. 
Bashkë me romë u futën edhe ca ushtarë . Pa dyshim, edhe ata po marrin ato 
që u pëlqejnë.
Unë i kërrusur gjoja se po e lidh një tojë këpuce, me bisht të syrit 
shikoj tërë këtë plaçkitje në pike të ditës. Në ndonjë vend tjetër, në 
situata të tilla hajnat do të ekzekutoheshin aty-për aty, para dyqanit, 
kurse këtu ata (hajnat) ndihmohen nga ushtarët(!). Bah!
I tmerruar nga kjo pamje u nisa drejtë komunës. Nuk pata fuqi të vazhdoj 
më tutje. Ktheva në të majtë pranë stacionit hekurudhor, dola tek piceria 
“Gurina”. Edhe në këtë bllok pashë të njëjtën pamje: vitrina të thyera, 
lokale të demoluara , të djegura dhe të plaçkitura. Ula kokën sikurse i 
plagosur dhe u nisa drejtë shtëpisë me frikë se nuk do të mund ta gjejë 
shtëpinë time. Për fat u gjeta para portës sime ku ishin tubuar disa fqinjë. 
U tregova për ato që pashë në qytet.
Krejt spontanisht, futen brenda tek unë. U bë njëfarë mbledhimi. Ky tubim 
rasti u shndërrua në një mbledhje me vlerë pune. U folën fjalë të rënda për 
LDK-n por nuk u kursye as UÇK-ja. Për LDK-n u tha se ajo në momentin më të 
duhur-dështoi, kurse për UÇK-n , pse ajo nuk është aktive në qytete kur 
dihet se sa djem janë të gatshëm për luftë. Këto dy subjekte, nëse mund të 
quhen kështu, në momentin më dramatik na kanë lënë si zogjtë pa pulën 
klloçkë
U konstatua se asnjë familje nuk disponon kurrfarë armësh,madje as 
revole (!) Patjetër duhet të ndërmarrim diçka, disi duhet të 
vetorganizohemi. Menjëherë vendosëm të organizojmë njëfarë roje, pa armë-pa 
armë, por që do ta vëzhgojë situatën, sidomos gjatë orëve të natës. 
Përpiluam edhe orarin, ku, kur, dhe kush me kë do të bëjë roje. Morëm vendim 
për t’i shpërthyer muret e oborreve në mënyrë që në rast nevoje ta tërheqim 
popullatën prej oborrit në oborr dhe prej andej edhe jashtë qytetit. Ky 
takim pati sukses të plotë. Menjëherë nisëm punën ashtu siç u mor vendimi. 
Shpuam muret e oborreve dhe pothuaj se të gjitha shtëpitë i lidhëm në mes 
veti por edhe me rrugët “Emin Duraku” dhe “Ganimete Tërbeshi”.
Derisa ne i bënim këto punë pati edhe bombardime të NATO-s dhe veprim të 
artilerisë serbe. Mirëpo ata bënin punën e tyre, ne tonën. Duket se do të 
mësohemi me detonime, rafalë armësh e shpërthime, po duket.
Pak para mbrëmjes erdhën tek unë Lutfi Berisha dhe Zeqir Alidema të 
cilët janë anëtarë të Kryesisë së Aktivit të Parë të LDK-s. Janë të zbehur. 
Shoh se kanë për të më thënë diçka, ama mendova se do të ma sjellin ndonjë 
lajm nga Dega e LDK-s.
-Folni burra!,-u thash.
-Po Hajrush, erdhëm pak me punë,-foli Luti.- Patjetër duhesh të veprosh 
ashtu siç do të themi ne!
-Demek, më urdhëroni, ë?- u mahita.
-Merre si të duash,- ma ktheu. Ti e di,-vazhdoi Luta,- ke qenë kryetar i 
LDK-s në aktivin tonë, qe dhjetë vite në shtëpinë tënde janë mbajtur të 
gjitha mbledhjet e Kryesisë së aktivit por edhe të Nëndegës së Katërt, tash 
je sekretar i aktivit, je kryetar i Nënkëshillit për Financa. Thjesht, qe 
dhjetë vite merresh me këto punë…
-Lutfi, mos mbaj fjalim mortor, po bjeri ma shkurt!,-i thash.
-Po po, shkurt do ti bie. Në shtëpi keni material të shumtë, si bie 
fjala, listat e banorëve të aktivit, listat e votuesve, faturat e 
Financave, regjistrin e obliguesve të Tre Përqindëshit dhe të gjitha 
procesverbalet e mbledhjeve. Shtëpia jote por edhe ti jeni në shënjestër të 
policisë serbe. Pra, duhesh ta fshehësh tërë materialin në vend shumë të 
sigurt. Asgjë nuk guxon të bie në duart e policisë, more vesh! Edhe diçka: 
Natën nuk bën të qëndroni në shtëpi as ti e as familja, sepse, ka mundësi 
t‘ju kapin policia natën. Mbrëmë kishin tentuar ta rrëmbejnë Sanije Aliun 
, Rrustem Sefedinin e disa të tjerë. Për fat të mirë, dikush i kishte 
sinjalizuar me kohë. Ata nuk paskan qëndruar në shtëpi dhe i kishin 
shpëtuar më të keqes. Shtëpitë ua kishin djegur, por shtëpia me jetën nuk 
krahasohet. Jeta ndërton shtëpi, a, shtëpia s’ndërton jetë. Sa për të 
fjetur nuk do të kesh kurrfarë problemi. Të gjitha dyert e lagjes i ke të 
hapura, prej shtëpisë sime e gjer te Zeqa. Zgjidh ku të duash!,-gati sikur 
më urdhëroi Lutfiu.
-Kështu qenka puna,ë?! Mirë,do të veproj sipas porosisë s’ uaj, - 
u thash.
Folëm pak edhe për LDK-n, po, për fat të keq, konstatuam se 
LDK-ja mu në këto momente-huqi(!). Mbetët të shohim se ku është faji .
U përshëndetëm dhe shkuan.
Unë, pa humbur kohë, tubova tëra dokumentet, i palova adhok dhe sipas meje 
i fsheha në vend shumë të sigurt .
Duke e strehuar materialin, djemtë dhe gruaja më panë. Insistuan të marrin 
vesh përse po e bëj këtë punë. Nuk e pata vështirë për t’i bindur. Edhe ata 
e dinin se materiali që mbaja është i rrezikshëm. Po, kur morën vesh se nga 
dita e nesërme nuk do të flemë në shtëpinë tonë, reaguan shumë ashpër. 
Assesi nuk pajtoheshin.
-S’e lëshojmë shtëpinë dhe pikë,-më thanë.
-Nejse, e shohim më vonë,- pohova.
Mbrëmje.
Ngujuam portën e oborrit. Në sokak s’ndihej zë njeriu. Ora është 
tetëmbëdhjetë e gjysmë. Ndalet rryma. Nuk kemi mundësi ta përcjellim TVSh-n 
(programin satelitor),i cili është i vetmi burim i lajmeve për ne. Pritet 
më keq. Bëhemi gati për të ngrënë darkë. Asnjëri nuk ha. E lëshojmë radion 
me bateri. Tiranën s’e kap për të dëgjuar ndonjë lajm, këto serbe nuk 
dëgjohen;fillim e mbarim janë rrena. Zëmë një stacion me muzikë anglisht. 
E lëmë aty; dëgjojmë muzikë të huaj për ta mbytur heshtjen trishtuese.
Ora bie dhjetë herë.
-Të biem,- u them djemve.
-Jo buq, nuk na flihet fare,- më thane djemtë .
Më mungon ideja për të biseduar me djem. Tash po e kuptoj thënien “mbeta 
pa tekst”. Vërtetë më mungon teksti. Nuk më rrihet brenda. Hapa derën e 
oborrit dhe me kujdes i afrohem rojës. Më thanë se deri tani s’ka asnjë 
lëvizje në rrugë dhe për momentin nuk ka asnjë rrezik. Ktheva tek djemtë 
dhe u tregova se situate është e qetë.
-Prit edhe pak, sa të vijnë avionët e NATO-s, do ta shohësh 
qetësinë,-foli Muharremi si me shaka.
Dhe si me porosi, në këtë moment u ndie zhurma e avionëve. Artileria serbe 
shpërtheu vrullshëm. Shpërthyen edhe rafalët e armëve të civilëve serbë. 
Zdritet qielli, tundet dheu, dridhen dyer,dritare, dridhet shtëpia. 
Strukemi. Më së shumti u frikësohemi minahedhësve.
Më shikojnë djemtë, gruaja. Sikur më pyesin, ndoshta edhe më qortojnë në 
“gjuhën” e tyre. S’di, s’di çka t’u them! Dua t’i trimëroj disi. Dal në 
oborr për t’u treguar “trim”. Fëmijët tentojnë të më zmbrapsin por nuk i 
dëgjoj. Dalin edhe ata me mua. Nëpër atë breshëri plumbash dalim në sokak 
tek rojet. Ata janë në vend dhe me vigjilencë përcjellin situatën. Bubullima 
dhe rafalët vazhdojnë pa pra. Në drejtim të shkollës “Gjon Serreçi” shohim 
një re tymi të përzier me flakë. Menduam se shkolla po digjet. Rojet 
tentojnë të kuptojnë se cili objekt është nën flakë. Aliu kishte hipur në 
tavanin e shtëpisë së tij dykatëshe dhe nga andej kishte identifikuar 
objektin e kallur.
-Është ndezur pallati i Rahovicëve,- na tha,- jo shkolla.
Po. Kjo ndërtesë është afër stacionit të autobusëve, në udhëkryqin 
Varosh-Gjilan. Është objekt shumë i madh në të cilin ka shumë shitore me 
mallra të lloj-llojshëm. Kjo ndërtesë banditëve serbë ua ka vrarë sytë, dhe 
ja, tani ia paskan vënë zjarrin. Digjet pallati me krejt çka ka brenda. 
Duket se po digjet ndonjë depo me municion. Këto shpërthime edhe më shumë 
e shtojnë zhurmën në qytet.
Qëndruam një kohë të gjatë duke përcjell situatën. Gradualisht të shtënat 
filluan të rrallohen. Edhe shpërthimet në pallat pushuan.
Diku, rreth orës dy pas mesnate ra një heshtje e çuditshme. As qentë nuk 
lehin,as gjelat s’këndojnë. Sigurisht se edhe ata janë të frikësuar. 
Bashkë me djem kthehemi në shtëpi. Ramë pranë njëri tjetrit ashtu si 
ishim, të veshur. Tani, meqë është roja në sokak, ndihemi paksa më të 
sigurt.
Ndoshta do të adaptohemi në këto kushte, ndoshta?!




Tash është e premte, 26 mars, 1999.
Fëmijët tanimë flinin. Prita edhe një orë por nuk pati bombardime e as të 
shtëna armësh. Mbarova edhe shënimet për ditën që sapo shkoi.
Po bie, ndoshta më kap gjumi.
Në orën tetë e një çerek zgjohemi nga gjumi. Pastrohemi dhe ulemi për të 
ngrënë bukë. S’na hahet fare. Të gjithë jemi të zbehur. Pi çaj dhe dal në 
sokak ku kishin dalë edhe shumë fqinjë. Pati edhe të atillë që sapo erdhën 
nga qyteti. Luanin kokën në shenjë habie.
-Çarshia mbaroi,- thanë dëshmitarët. -Ajo po rrënohet prej çasti në çast. 
Romët, të ndihmuar nga banda të uniformuara, me karroca të tyre po bartin 
çdo gjë me vlerë: frigoriferë, televizorë, orendi, kompjuterë, shporete, 
radio, videorekorderë, antena satelitore, gjëra ushqimore,veshmbathje e të 
tjera të ngjashme. Këto po i bëjnë tani, në pikë të ditës. Policia vetëm po 
qeshin, -pohojnë dëshmitarët.
Ka lajme të sigurta se paskan minuar e rrënuar shtëpitë e 
dalluara të shqiptarëve, sidomos ato shtëpi ku patën qëndruar verifikuesit 
e OSBE-s, si atë të “Sali Comercit” në rrugën “V .Gërvalla”, të Sylbekëve, 
afër stacionit të autobusëve dhe në rrugën “Z.Hajdini”, shtëpinë e Hyzri 
Varoshit në rrugën e “Pleshinës”. Kjo e fundit ishte për disa vite si 
qendër komunale për Ferizajn me rrethinë. Në të ishte edhe Shkolla e 
Lartë Teknike dhe ordinance “Nëna Terezë”. Qytetit i vjen erë shkrumbi. 
Tash jemi totalisht të bllokuar. Nuk po kemi mundësi të marrim vesh se çka 
po ngjet në anët tjera të qytetit e as në katunde.
Sirenat alarmojnë rrezikun e avionëve. Ne nuk brengosemi nga këto 
fishkëllima, përkundrazi, gëzohemi kur i dëgjojmë ato. Dalim nëpër oborre e 
sokaqe. Me kërshëri vështrojmë avionët e raketat e NATO-s.Sa shumë i 
duam[!].Po shini,raketat që po vringëllojnë mbi kokat tona i adhurojmë.Mos u 
çuditeni,ju lutem!
Është ora tre pasdite.
Së pari u dëgjua një fërshëllimë.
-Raketa, raketa!,-thirrën ca të rinj.
Vërtetë ashtu ishte. Një raketë erdhi nga jugu me një shpejtësi jo edhe të 
padukshme. Të gjithë e kapëm me sy. Kaloi mbi qytet dhe si t’u them, sikur i 
pa kazermat e ushtrisë serbe, sikur u “hamend”, u ndal pakëz dhe pikërisht 
aty u ngulit. Shpërtheu aq fuqishëm sa edhe ne u dridhem bashkë me tokën. 
S’vonoi pak, mbi kazerma u ngrit një re e madhe tymi të dendur. U dëgjua 
edhe një varg shpërthimesh të tjera. Me siguri ishin detonimet e ndonjë 
depoje të municionit të goditur nga raketa .E, se ç ’dëme pësuan kazermat 
nga raketa, kurrën e kurrës nuk do ta mësojmë. Pas pak edhe një raketë e 
tillë u duk në të njëjtën vijë, por kjo iku në drejtim të veriut , ku ta 
di unë se ku e kishte “mendjen” të godasë.
Mbrëmja po afrohej. Ankthi po bëhet i padurueshëm. Netët po janë më të 
mundimshme se sa ditët. Ditën, sado-kudo, po takohemi me fqinjë, po shkojmë 
tek njëri tjetri dhe po e mbysim mërzinë.
Ditën, kur po tubohemi nëpër oda, po tregojmë disiplinë të paparë. Asnjëri 
nuk flet pa rend. Secili që pyetët, rrudh supet dhe shton:”Vallahi nuk di 
çka të them, hiq s’di!” Plotësisht është e saktë: Asnjëri nuk dimë se si të 
veprojmë në këto çaste kaotike. Jemi të pafuqishëm për të marrë ndonjë 
hap konkret.
Ora tetëmbëdhjetë.
-Ju, sonte do të shkoni në shtëpinë e Musliut kurse unë po shkoj te 
Brahimit. Kështu jam marrë vesh me të dhe nuk dua ta thoni asnjë fjalë! 
Qartë!- i urdhërova djemtë dhe gruan. Darkën po e hamë që tani,- u thash.
Ngujuam dyert e shtëpisë dhe të oborrit. Dolëm. Ia kthyem shpinën shtëpisë.
M’ u bë sikur më thirri shtëpia: “Ku po shkoni?! Pse m’ ë leni të 
boshatisur?! Kthehuni!”
Ecëm. Futemi në podrumin e Musliut. Podrumi është mjaft i pastër por e 
meta e tij , është shumë i vogël në këto rrethana. Merreni me mend, 
tetëmbëdhjetë frymë duhet të vendosen në një hapësirën prej 12 metrash 
katrorë .Të strehuarit, kryesish janë gra , pleq dhe fëmijë. I binda se ne 
burrat e terë lagjes, gjithë natën do të qëndrojmë të zgjuar dhe 
vazhdimisht do të jemi në kontakt. U ndava prej tyre dhe dola në rrugë. 
Roja e vëzhgonte tërë rrugën prej spitalit të Qamilit e gjer në dalje të 
“Skënderbeut”. Rreth orës njëzet shkova te Brahimi. Tek ai ishin të 
vendosur njëzet banorë të dëbuar nga Jezerci. Ata ishin më të shqetësuar se 
sa ne. Shumica janë gra e fëmijë. Me ta njihesha edhe më herët dhe sapo 
më panë u gëzuan. Sa për ta mbytur monotoninë fola, siç thuhet, prapë e 
mbarë. I bëra të qeshin të gjithë. Pa të keq pyeta për luftën e Jezercit.
-O bir, atë luftë e harruam, - ma priti një plakë e moçme,-tashti shka do 
të bajmë se?!
U zura pisk. Shpejt nisa të flas pa lidhje, mos të them të gënjej:
-Loke, mos u merakos hiq. Këtu është qytet. Qytetin nuk e granatojnë 
shkiet, sepse, këtu ka edhe serbë . Nëpër shpija s’guxojnë me na ngucë se 
na jemi shumë e ata janë pak, masanej, ata menojnë që na kemi armë, tuten 
që i vrasim,-i thash.
-Të lumtë goja o bir!,-me uroi plaka.- ama, këta pisa janë të pabesë. Po 
marr vesh qi po bajnë zullum të madh, pe plaçkitin shehrin, po marrin 
njerëz, po kallin shpija.
-Llafe janë ato oj loke, llafe. Hiqu tyne! – ia prita.
-O bir,po ta kallxoj ni përrallë të Nasradinit, nashta nuk t’ vjen mërzi me 
m’ ngue.
-Jo loke, jo. Lirisht fol.
-I kish pas hupë magari Nasradinit. Shkoi me lypë. Tu hecë, tu hecë hini 
në ni përrue. Aty e pa magarin copa-copa. Ja kishin coptue uqtë. Ju dhimt 
Nasradinit sa s’ bahet. Kthehet pi shpie. Tu hi n’ katun, zatetet me ni 
katunar t’ vetin.
“Ku ke-e Nasradin?”- e veti katunari .
“Kesh me lypë ni magar, mos e ke pa najkun?”- ja kthen Nasradini sa me fol 
dishka.
“Po Nasradin. Shko te qato therra, qe sa e pashë tuj kullot,- ja maroi 
qefin Nasradinit.
Nasradini foli vetmeveti:
“Ishalla del qyshë po thue ti , ama qysh e pashë unë, hiq s`po ma merr 
menja”-e përfundoi lokja përrallën dhe më shikoi drejtë në sy. Mu duk sikur 
më tha: “Fol, fol!”
Sa munda ta kuptoj, plakës iu dhimba, se, me të shpejtë e ndërroi temën 
e bisedës. Foli për Luftën e Dytë Botërore e shumë peripeci të tjera. 
Mirëpo prapë doli te lufta e sotme.
-Biro, këso lufte të fëlliqtë kurrë s’kam pa. Tybe treqin tybe nuk po 
jau ha me luftue burri me burrë. Këta s’ janë burra, pisa, qyqana janë 
pasha loken. Po luftojnë me shpija edhe ata pi s’ largëti, pa luejt venit. 
Po gjuejnë me çeshit-çeshit arme. Po vrasin thmi, gra, pleq e plaka pa fije 
faji. Edhe hajvanatin pi vrasin he Zoti i vraftë! Biro, kast kanë ba me na 
përzanë pi tokës tonë. Boll po tutna qi tashti kanë me ju ra shehreve. Zot 
nimona!
Bisedën e ndërpreu zhurma e avionëve të NATO-s. Artileria serbe shpërtheu 
menjëherë. Dridhet toka. Skuqet qielli. Sikur vetëton. Të gjithë më 
shikojnë mua. Sikur kërkojnë ndihmë prej meje. Tentoj t’i bind se nuk na 
kanoset kurrfarë rreziku. Dal në sokak sikurse në kushte normale. Shkoj tek 
shtëpia e Musliut ku kam të strehuar familjen . I gjej të strukur dhe të 
frikësuar. I qetësoj duke u thënë se këtu jeni shumë të sigurt ngase 
podrumi është shumë i fortë. Prapë dal në sokak tek rojet. Më tregojnë se 
në rrugë nuk lëviz njeri. Shpërthimet vazhdojnë.Zonat më shpërthyese janë 
kazermat e ushtrisë serbe, zona industriale dhe lagjja e Xhukanëve. Të 
shtënat u rralluan bukur shumë. Në rrugë s’lëviz gjë e gjallë. Të strehuarve 
në podrum u them që të flenë pa frikë. Ktheva tek Brahimi. Plakën e gjeta në 
oborr.
-Loke, u qetësua. Po shihni, s’ka ma krisma. Si duket edhe shkiet po tuten. 
Shumë shpejtë do të lypin edhe bira të mijëve. Lirisht shkoni e flini,- i 
thash plakës.
Të gjithë shkuan për të fjetur.
Po shumë u gëzova!

Ora është dy pas mesnate , e shtunë 27 mars 1999.
Unë me Brahimin futemi në kuzhinë. Bisedonim lidhje e pa te vetëm e vetëm 
për të na kaluar koha disi. Edhe njëherë dolëm tek rojet. Avdyli me Blerimin 
zbritën deri te hekurudha përballë Xhamisë së Madhe, por as atje s’paskan 
parë njeri të gjallë. Kthehemi brenda. Ishte ora pesë. Ramë pranë njëri 
tjetrit. Na kishte zënë gjumi.
*
Zhurma e fëmijëve na e prishi gjumin. Ora paska kaluar numrin tetë. Shkova 
në shtëpi. Djemtë dhe gruan i gjeta aty. M’ u duk sikur u gëzua edhe 
shtëpia me praninë tonë. U pastruam dhe ulemi për të ngrënë mëngjes. Fëmijët 
janë tepër të zbehur. Duken sikur të kishin dalë nga dheu. Kanë humbur 
edhe peshën e trupit. Djemtë më thanë se qëndrimi në podrumin e Musliut 
ishte i pamundur.
- Ishte tepër ngushtë, fryma na zihej- më thanë.
-Pale?- ua prita.




Festa e Bajramit të Kurbanit
Është hera e parë në jetën tonë që nuk e festojmë këtë festë.
S’u bë as falja e namazit të Bajramit(!).
Merreni me mend! Edhe xhamitë janë të mbyllura(!)
Fëmijët s’u pastruan e as që i veshën rrobat e reja. Nuk u gatua as 
bakllava tradicionale, s’u përgatit as silla (dreka), nuk ia uruam festën 
njëri tjetrit, s’i vizituam fqinjët e as farefisin , nuk i vizituam as 
varret e të parëve tanë(!).Thjesht, e harruam se ç’ ditë është. Tjetër 
vërvele na ka kapur, tjetër!
Si zakonisht, edhe sot patëm takime me fqinjë. Për çudi asnjëri nuk e 
përmendi festën e Bajramit. Të gjithë e kemi harruar(!).
Eu, çka s’po i ndodhka njeriut!.
Dëgjojmë lloj-lloj rrëfimesh. Serbët janë çartur tërësisht. Gjatë natës 
paskan rrëmbyer aktivistë të dalluar. Në qytet paskan kidnapuar Haki 
Brahën, publicist dhe aktivist i dalluar në Ferizaj. Kidnapime paskan 
bërë edhe në katundin e Manastircit. Tani kanë filluar ti plaçkitin 
pasuritë e shqiptarëve anekënd qytetit dhe atë në pikë të ditës në mënyrën 
më barbare.
-Erdhën tre “tigra” para punëtorisë sime,-nis rrëfimin Emrush 
Behluli.-Pashë se ishin krejtësisht të krisur. Pa një-pa dy m’i rrasën tytat 
e automatikëve në gjoks: “Çelësat e kamionit!”- më urdhëruan. Desha të 
belbëzoj diçka por ma ndërprenë fjalën. Njëri ma vuri automatikun në gropë 
të fytit kurse në birë të veshit më bërtiti:-”Kluçeve ili gllavu!” 
(“Çelësat ose kokën!”) . –S’pata nga t’ia mbaj. Ua dhashë çelësat. Menjëherë 
u futën në kamion, ndezën makinën dhe ikën duke shtjer rafalë në drejtim të 
qytetit. S’di, si s’ më lëshoi shpirti, s’di!-përfundoi Emrushi.
Edhe gjatë ditës së sotme pati bombardime të NATO-s. Pati të shtëna edhe 
nga pala serbe madje edhe kur nuk kishte avionë. Aty rreth orës tre pasdite 
, intensiteti i rafalëve shtohet së tepërmi. Dalim në oborr bashkë me të 
shoqen për të parë se çka po ngjet. Plumbat vringëllojnë trishtueshëm. 
Strukemi dhe vështrojmë. Para syve tanë u goditën xhamat e dritareve të 
shtëpisë së Zeqir Sadikut, e cila është vetëm pesë metra larg nesh. Këta 
plumba nuk ishin plumba “qorr” siç u thonë, ishin plumba snajperësh, të 
qëllimtë. Fatmirësisht, Zeqa me familje nuk janë në shtëpi. Me kohë janë 
larguar, ngase e bija e Zeqës, Sala , profesoreshë e anglishtes, pat 
punuar me verifikuesit e OSBE-s dhe si familje e tillë ishte në shënjestër 
të pushtetit serb. Të frikësuar nga plumbat, futemi brenda. Të shtënat nuk 
prajnë. Rafalët dëgjohen në të gjitha anët. Nuk dimë se çka është kah 
bëhet.
-A thau, mos kanë filluar sulmin nëpër shtëpi?!- më pyeti gruaja.
-Jo moj grua, jooo!!! Sa herë me u thënë?! Shkiet gjuajnë për të na 
frikësuar neve, për të na bërë presion. Sa kuptoj unë, kjo është fushatë 
e organizuar për të na dëbuar, a kupton?!- i bërtita gruas pa bërë asnjë 
faj.
-Hajrush, më së shumti po i tutna masakrës. Kemi tre djem . Mund të ndodh 
të na i marrin djemtë e ti masakrojnë para syve tanë, ose, neve të na 
masakrojnë para fëmijëve. Se, sikur të na vritnin të gjithëve përnjëherë do 
të gëzohem(!) që tani.
-Mjaft!- tashti u qirra,- Mos fol marrina po të them!
Nuk foli më. Sigurisht u trishtua nga bërtitma ime e pazakontë..
Akoma është ditë, dritë. Natës po i druhemi . S’e dëshirojmë, por, ja, ajo 
s’po na pyet, pa dëshirën tonë po vjen shumë shpejtë.
Ra nata.
Me urdhrin tim, gruaja dhe djemtë serish shkuan në podrumin e Musliut .
Pas tyre shkova edhe unë. Pashë se tek të strehuarit mbretëron një frikë e 
madhe. Detyrohem t’u jap kurajë, t’i trimëroj disi. M’ u duk se fjalët e 
mija ndikuan pozitivisht tek ta, sidomos tek fëmijët.
-Unë po shkoj në shtëpinë e Mehmetit, por vazhdimisht do të jemi në 
kontakt me juve, hiq mos u bëni merak,- u thash .
Shkova te Mehmeti. Shtëpia e tij është mbushur spic. Burrat jemi në një odë 
të madhe. Prej shumë lagjeve kanë ardhur këtu për t’u strehuar. Bisedat 
janë të lloj-llojshme.
Agron Zeqa, vozitës i ndihmës së shpejtë në shtëpinë e shëndetit 
thotë:
-Shtëpia e shëndetit por edhe çerdhja e fëmijëve janë mbushur përplot me 
ushtarë. Kanë ikur nga kazermat dhe janë strehuar në to duke e ditur se 
NATO-ja nuk i godet objektet e tilla. Sot,- tha shoferi,- na dëbuan të 
gjithë shqiptarëve nga puna, prej pastruesve e deri e tek specialistët:- 
“ Prej këtij çasti të gjithë jeni të lirë. Puna për juve mori fund. 
Gubitese! (Hupni!)”,- na urdhëroi drejtori. Ne, me lot në sy, mblodhëm 
çaklat tona dhe u larguam pa u përshëndetur me ta. Po vështirë ishte! Na u 
duk sikurse të na dëbojnë nga shtëpitë tona . Poo, edhe këtë e pritëm!- foli 
shoferi i brengosur.
Rreth orës dymbëdhjetë u dëgjua zhurma e aeroplanëve . Edhe artileria serbe 
u aktivizua. Detonimet, tanimë te zakonshme, dëgjohen në të gjitha anët e 
qytetit por edhe më larg. Menjëherë dalim për të vëzhguar situatën. Djemtë 
janë në vendroje. Nuk kanë vërejtur gjë të gjallë në rrugë. E vizitova edhe 
familjen me të strehuarit tjerë. Edhe ata dukeshin të qetë.
Për çudi, pa e pritur fare, pushuan të shtënat.
Qetësiii (!)
Shkova në odë të burrave, u ula pranë një qiriu, ku po i shënoj këta 
rreshta. Po shoh se dikush po tallet me mua. Unë nuk po ua vë veshin, po e 
mbushi fletoren e Albanës me shënime. Ku ta di, ndoshta dikush do t’i lexojë 
këto tregime, në mos askush, nëse Albana mbetet e gjallë ka për t’i 
lexuar me shumë ëndje.



E diele, 28 mars, 1999.
Në orën shtatë të mëngjesit, të gjithë zgjohemi nga gjumi. Unë menjëherë u 
nisa për në shtëpi. Te porta e oborrit takova Muharremin duke e hapur atë. 
Futemi brenda, ndezim zjarrin dhe pastrojmë sytë. Erdhën edhe dy djemtë 
tjerë me gruan.
-Nuk shkojmë më te Musliu! Këtu do të qëndrojmë, na gjeti ç’na gjeti!,- 
më thanë fëmijët me këmbëngulje.
Hëngrëm pak mëngjes . Djemtë por edhe e shoqja ranë për të fjetur dhe 
menjëherë i zuri gjumi. Po shumë u gëzova!
Diku rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë dëgjova një zhurmë makinash. Dola për të 
shikuar se çfarë janë ato. Po. Ishin kamionët e Bekimit të Sefullahëve, e 
rreth tyre një grup njerëzish kryesisht ashkalinjë. Me t’u afruar ngatë 
tyre , kuptova se paskan vendosur të ikin drejtë Maqedonisë të pesë shtëpitë 
që gjenden në fillim të rrugës sonë. Morën ca çakla, ngarkuan kamionët, 
hipën fëmijë, gra, burra e pleq, u nisën duke qarë. I lanë shtëpitë e 
boshatisura.
Lajmi u përhap si rrufeja:”Shkuan Sefullahët. Kufiri me Maqedoninë ishte 
hapur. Nuk po kërkuakan asnjë dokument…”,-flitej. Këtu kishte të vërteta, 
gjysme të vërteta, por më shumë kishte rrena . Mirëpo, tani të gjitha këto 
thashetheme po i ”ha pazari “, siç thuhet.
Në këto çaste e pamë të nevojshëm një takim me burrat e lagjes sonë. 
Shumë shpejtë vijnë tek unë: Sokol Ahmeti, Bedri Elezi, Rizah Elezi, 
Zymer Hajdari, Isuf Avdyli,Azem Llugiçi, Beqir Çorrolli,Mehmet Elezi,Nazmi 
Ymeri, Zeqir Alidema, Sabri Tërstena, Kadri Sokoli,Bashkim Behluli, Lutfi 
Berisha, Isak Miftari, Brahim Papazi, Bashkim Agolli dhe baca Qemail 
Ratkoceri.
Diskutuam rreth situatës që sapo na u krijua –ikjes së Sefullahëve dhe 
(dez)informatave të sapo përhapura.
Vendimet i morëm unanimisht dhe të prera:
Nuk do të largohemi në asnjë mënyrë përveç asaj të dhunshme. Ushqim dhe dru 
kemi për një kohë relativisht të gjatë. Mielli dhe drutë janë të të 
gjithëve. Rojet edhe më tutje duhet të jenë vigjilent si gjer më tani. 
Gjatë natës do të strehohemi nëpër shtëpitë e forta- me pllaka betoni për 
ti ikur rrezikut të minahedhësve serb. Diten do të qëndrojmë nëpër 
shtëpitë tona (ata që kanë mundësinë).
U shpërndamë shumë të kënaqur për unitetin dhe solidaritetin që treguam.
Edhe gjatë ditë së sotme pati bombardime e shpërthime. Nuk na lejohet 
lëvizja jashtë lagjes. Nuk kemi kurrfarë haberi se si është situate në 
pjesët tjera të qytetit e as nëpër katunde.
Erdhi nata.
Unë me tërë familjen shkuam në shtëpinë e Bedriut.
Kjo shtëpi është shumë e madhe, ka dy kate përveç katit përdhesë, ka shumë 
dhoma dhe është shumë e fortë. Këtu u grumbullua një numër i madh i 
banorëve të lagjes sonë por edhe ardhacakë. Fëmijët, gratë por edhe ne 
burrat jemi shumë më të sigurt . Aty, rreth orës njëzetedy, vazhduan 
bombardimet. Edhe armët e banorëve serbë nisën të vjellin zjarr. Çatitë 
rrapëllojnë nga predhat e shumta. Dalim tek rojet. Ata ishin në vendin e 
duhur dhe nuk ishin fare të trazuar. Zhurma shurdhuese zgjati deri në 
mesnatë. Pushuan të shtënat. Kthehemi brenda - fillon data e re.



E hënë, 29 mars,1999.
Në odën e Bedriut ka shumë burra,djem por edhe pleq. Disa janë 
shtrirë kryq e tërthorë dhe po flenë, të tjerët llafosim, bëjmë dert punën 
tonë. Vërej lodhje të madhe, sidomos paqartësi e huti.
Para pak ditësh qanim për Drenicën, për Dukagjinin, për Llapin, për 
Jezercin, për Reçakun e Kaçanikun… Tash , këto nuk i zëmë në gojë fare. 
Kemi gajlen tonë. Lajme të sakta nuk kemi. Rrethi sa vjen e po na 
ngushtohet. Jemi në hall të madh prej fëmijëve. Ata po na fusin të 
gjallë në tokë, si thonë . Me të dëgjuar rafalët e serbëve, ata po turren 
drejtë neve, ndihmë po kërkojnë. Jemi bërë sikur të hendikepuar.
Dredhim dhe thithim duhan. Në odë duket sikur ka rënë mjegull.
Diku, rreth orës katër u dëgjuan edhe disa detonime por artileria serbe nuk 
u aktivizua. Ka të ngjarë të jenë futur nëpër birucat e tyre. Mbështetem 
pranë stufës për ta bërë një sy gjumë.
*
Bedriu më lëkundi. Menjëherë hapa sytë, pashë, ora ishte shtatë. Zgjohen 
edhe të tjerët. Të gjithë janë të zbehur, më flokë të prishura, të parruar. 
Dikush si me shaka urdhëroi : “Rresht në rrojë!”. Qeshëm por urdhri ishte 
me vend.
U shpërndamë nëpër shtëpitë tona.
E shoqja përgatiti një mëngjes të mirë. Ulemi dhe hamë bash nam. Djemtë 
por edhe e shoqja më thanë se kemi kaluar një natë shumë të mirë te 
Bedriu. Gratë dhe plakat paskan fjetur në dhomë të veçantë, fëmijët pak më 
të rritur në një dhomë tjetër, vajzat me nuse po ashtu në dhomë të posaçme.
Duke pirë çaj, papandehur dëgjova njëfarë zhurme në sokak. Dola për të 
parë.
Shoh se bëhet fjalë për ikje. Familja e Sejdë Goranit, e Abdurrahimit veç 
kishin ecur. Bashkim Behluli fut ca çakla në veturën e tij. Lulja (refugjate 
nga Deçani) me dy fëmijët e saj dhe me vëllaun,Hzirin, futen në veturën e 
Bashkimit pa e pyetur fare. Bashkimi nuk mundi t’i nxjerrë nga vetura. I 
dha gas veturës dhe u nis me nëntë veta(!) . Pas tij, Zeqir Alidemaj 
kishte futur në veturën e tij familjen e vet, Ismet Zylfiqari po ashtu. 
Edhe Brahimi Papazi futi dy familje në kombibusin e tij dhe u nisën drejtë 
Maqedonisë. Tetë shtëpi u boshatisën, ikën, sepse, gjatë natës që kaloi 
paska pasur shumë plaçkitje e maltretime, rrahje e kërcënime nga bandat 
serbe.
Bajram Sopën e paskan plaçkitur, e paskan rrahur brutalisht, dhe e paskan 
kërcënuar me likuidim po qese e zënë edhe njëherë në shtëpi, bile i paskan 
thënë se “do të prejmë si kingjin”.
Ky lajm (i vërtetë) bëri bum të madh. Njerëzit janë tepër të shqetësuar. 
Ata individualisht po 
vendosin për të ikur. Disa familje ashkalinjë edhe shqiptare ikën edhe me 
tren drejtë Hanit të Elezit.
Po pakohemiii!



_NISI ZBRAZJA_

Numri i banorëve të lagjes u zvogëlua dukshëm. Tani po ndihemi më të pa 
sigurt. U boshatisën pesëmbëdhjetë shtëpi.
Dëgjojmë lloj-lloj (dez)informatash. Thuhet se tërë popullata shqiptare 
është nisur drejtë Maqedonisë, se kolona e automjeteve është e gjatë me 
dhjetëra kilometra, se kufiri me Maqedoninë është i hapur, se kufiri po 
kalohet pa asnjë dokument të udhëtimit,se netët e ardhshme do te jenë tepër 
të tmerrshme, se do të shpërthejë lufta nëpër qytete,se do të bëhen masakra 
të mëdha, se djemtë më të mëdhenj se pesëmbëdhjetë vjeç do të ndahen dhe 
ekzekutohen, se femrat e reja do t’i dhunojnë e çka jo , e çka jo! Tani po 
e shoh konkretisht se sa e rrezikshme është lufta psikologjike. Ne po 
tentojmë ti demaskojmë këto thashetheme por pa sukses, sepse, disa sosh, 
janë edhe të sakta. Kështu u krijua një panik tepër i rëndë dhe shumë i 
rrezikshëm .
Masakrat, vrasjet, djegiet e shtëpive, plaçkitjet, dhunimet e 
dëbimet po vazhdojnë me intensitet marramendës.
Po. Plani famëkeq i Çubriloviçit, i hartuar qysh moti, po jetësohet me 
përpikëri.
Ikja e disa familjeve të lagjes sonë na vuri në një dilemë të madhe. Ne që 
ishim këmbëngulës për të mos ikur, s’e mbajtëm fjalën. Katër familje (që 
ishin për të mos ikur) veç shkuan. Ne, që akoma jemi për të ngelur këtu duke 
rrezikuar edhe familjet, nuk po kemi mundësi ta sigurojmë asnjërin se nuk do 
të pësojë ndonjë të keqe. Madje disa kanë filluar edhe të na qortojnë që u 
thamë për të mos ikur. Disa dëshirojnë të marrin mendimin tone: të ngelin 
apo të ikin. Ne nuk po kemi mundësi t’u përgjigjemi. Se, nëse u themi të 
qëndrojnë këtu e pësojnë ndonjë tragjedi, kjo donë të thotë se ne jemi 
shkaktarë të asaj të tragjedie, ose, nëse u themi të shkojnë
(largohen) e u ndodh diçka e keqe rrugës, prapë na duket se ne qemë 
shkaktarë të asaj të keqeje .
Pas një bisede të gjatë, konfuze e të mundimshme, në fund nxorëm një 
vendim i cili na u duk më i arsyeshëm:
Secili kryefamiljarë të vendos vet për fatin e familjes së tij.
Përgjegjësinë edhe rrezikun le ta bartë secili veç e veç. Të mos 
fajësohet asnjëri prej nesh.
Rreth orës katër pasdite, u kthye treni nga Hani i Elezit përplot me të 
ikur. Nuk i paskan lënë të futen në Maqedoni. Një numër i banorëve të rrugës 
sonë prapë u vendosën nëpër shtëpitë e tyre. Po shumë u gëzuam! Juve ju 
duket naive kjo thënie. Neve jo. Tash jemi pak më shumë, ndihemi më të 
fortë, më të sigurt .
Megjithëse u kthyen disa banorë të lagjes, rreziku është i përhershëm. 
Informata të sakta s’kemi. Vetëm dezinformatat po plasohen dhe po bëjnë 
bume të mëdha.
Emine Ademaj , e ikur nga Shtimja, me pesë fëmijët e saj dhe me vjehrrën 
kthejnë tek unë. Ajo është e tmerruar.
-Aga Lush (kështu më thotë nga vegjëlia), çka të bëjmë?-më pyeti.- Nuk 
guxojmë të qëndrojmë më në podrumin e Musliut asnjë minutë. Shkiet kanë me 
na zanë të gjallë në të.
-Emine, nuk di çka të them. Nuk po di çka të bëj as me fëmijët e mi. Por 
nëse do, ja ku është shtëpia ime,hyni, hani, rrini e flini sikurse në 
shtëpinë t’ uaj. Unë natën nuk jam duke qëndruar në shtëpi. Vend keni sa 
të doni. Uluni!-i thash.
-Jo, aga Lush, jo! Në shehër nuk guxojmë të rrimë më as një sekondë. Çka 
s’po thonë. Kemi vendosur të shkojmë në Pojatë te motra Hanushe. Po nisemi 
sa s’është bërë terr, ndoshta nuk më ngucin rrugës me gjithë këta fëmijë.
S’pata mundësi t’ a ndal por as t’i ndihmoj gjë. Vet vendosi dhe u nisën 
duke qarë. Ku ta di, ndoshta kurrë më nuk do të shihemi.
Ra muzgu. Hëngrëm darkë dhe prapë shkuam tek Bedriu për të fjetur. Saloni 
është i mbushur përplot djem, burra dhe pleq. Kati i sipërm përplot gra, 
vajza e fëmijë. Janë afër njëqind banorë, ama jo të gjithë të lagjes sonë, 
ka edhe refugjatë. Edhe shtëpia e Azemit, e Mehmetit, e Zymerit janë spic 
të mbushura. Shtëpitë tjera në rrugë janë të zbrazta. Jemi grumbulluar në 
këto shtëpi ngase e kemi hapur një “korridor” për të dalë (eventualisht) 
në rrugën “E. Duraku” e pale. Fëmijët por edhe ne burrat disi po ndihemi 
shumë më të sigurt. Koha që po kalojmë në këtë kolektiv po na duket më 
dinamike , më e gjallërishme. Ç’ është më e rëndësishme, po tregohet një 
humanitet i paparë deri me sot. Kjo po na inkurajon shumë. Bile, po 
diskutohet se nuk do të largohemi (ne që jemi këtu) pa na dëbuar me forcë 
bandat serbe. Do të jetojmë në këtë mënyrë sa të kemi mundësi. Ushqim dhe 
dru kemi për një kohë bukur të gjatë. Këtu s’ka-s’kam, këtu kemi të gjithë.
Djemtë, si zakonisht, e mbajnë rojën sipas orarit të hartuar. Është për 
t’u çuditur një gjë : Që nga fillimi i bombardimeve të NATO-s, as gjatë 
natës por as gjatë ditës nuk ka hyrë asnjë polic apo ushtar në rrugën 
tonë. Këtë nuk dimë se si ta shpjegojmë, përveç se, rruga jonë nuk e ka 
asnjë banor serb . Megjithatë nuk guxojmë të lirohemi. Vigjilencën dhe 
gatishmërinë duhet ta kemi në çdo çast.
Ora është rrafsh njëzet e tre. NATO-ja fillon të bombardojë caqet e 
planifikuara. Artileria serbe vepron shumë plogësht. Edhe armët e civilëve 
janë më të rralla. Në qytet nuk ka thyerje xhamash. Ata tanimë të gjithë 
janë të thyer.
Bombardimet pushuan. Ra heshtja.
Disa djem por edhe burra tanimë kanë fjetur, disa të tjerë po bisedojnë për 
ta kaluar natën. Unë pranë stufës, me dritën e një qiriu shënova këta 
rreshta për ditën që sapo iku.





Është e martë, 30 mars, 1999.
Rreth orës katër të mëngjesit prapë pati një valë të bombardimeve. Ushtria 
serbe aktivizon minahedhësit. Këtyre po u frikësohemi më së shumti, sepse, 
minat mund të qëllojnë ndonjë shtëpi, e rrënojnë dhe mund të ketë viktima të 
shumta. Merreni me mend sikur të binte ndonjë minë në këtë shtëpi ku jemi 
ne.
Zot , ruana!
Rreth orës pesë u ndërprenë të shtënat.
Jam tepër i rraskapitur. Ia ktheva shpinën stufës, rashë për të 
fjetur pakëz.
Mëngjes.
Zhurma e fëmijëve të shumtë na e nxori gjumin. Po më vjen mirë kur po 
idëgjoj këta fëmijë duke qeshur bukur të disponuar. Por edhe po prekëm. Po 
prekem sepse, këta nuk janë tubuar këtu në ndonjë gazmend, por janë 
strehuar nga dhuna serbe. Kjo po m’ a brenë shpirtin. Tani po e kuptoj 
domethënien e një fjale të urtë:”Toka e fortë e qielli lart”.
Zgjohen të gjithë, pastrohemi dhe duam të shpërndahemi nëpër shtëpitë tona. 
Mirëpo, zonja e shtëpisë, Fatimja, nuk na lejoi. Kishte përgatitur një 
mëngjes për të gjithë. Hëngrëm me shumë oreks dhe u shpërndamë ata që 
kishim shtëpitë afër.
Rreth orës nëntë erdhën disa lajme tepër dëshpëruese : Ushtria bashkë me 
bandat e ndryshme serbe paskan filluar të vejnë postblloqe nëpër pjesë të 
ndryshme të qytetit ku paskan bllokuar shumë rrugë. Se, gjatë natës paskan 
gjuajtur me minahedhës dhe se një minë e paska goditur shtëpinë e Kurtesh 
Selmanit në rrugën “V. Gërvalla, se gjatë natës, banda të maskuara paskan 
sulmuar shumë familje shqiptare, paskan rrëmbyer njerëz, paskan plaçkitur 
deviza, ari, e tjera gjëra me vlerë.
Tani po shohim grupe njerëzish me çakla ndër duar duke shkuar drejtë 
stacionit të trenit. Po ikin. Mua nuk po m’ ë rrihet,toka po më çon peshë, 
siç thuhet.
Përmes një labirinti edhe unë dola tek stacioni i trenit për të pare më 
për së afërmi se çka është duke ndodhur. Një turmë e madhe njerëzish po e 
pritnin trenin. Ndërkohë vjen një tren me dymbëdhjetë vagonë (më parë vinin 
dy). Mbushet treni përplot dhe niset drejtë Hanit të Elezit. Edhe ata që 
kanë vetura tanimë po shkojnë, po shkojnë.
Po fort u brengosa!
Ktheva në shtëpi sikurse i varruar.
Rreth orës katërmbëdhjetë kthehet treni nga Hani i Elezit pa asnjë njeri. 
Të gjithë e paskan kaluar kufirin pa u penguar nga maqedonët. Demek, 
“korridori” që pat deklaruar Gligorovi qenka hapur(!
Ky lajm u përhap si rrufeja. Po flitet për “korridorin” sikur është porta 
e shpëtimit.
Në sokak, disa të rinj ishin afruar kokë më kokë dhe po bisedonin për 
mundësinë e kyçjes së tyre në UÇK. -” S’po pranojnë . Armë nuk kanë”- u tha 
Culi që kishte kontaktuar me njerëzit e UÇK-s. Bile, Muharremi më qortoi 
para të rinjve bukur ashpër:
-Buq, e di se ke lidhje me Lumin*, pse s’po na lidhë me të përmes bacit 
Mustafë? ** Si arriti të shkojë Enveri ? ***
-Biro, Lumi është shumë larg. E din ti ku është Juniku? Nuk kemi asnjë 
lidhje me të. S’kam mundësi të ndërmarr kurrgjë. Po presim mos po lidhemi 
me Zonën e Nerodimes. Këtu jemi shumë më afër,të shohim- u thash shkurt.
---------------------
*Hajdin Abazi,
**Dhëndrri i Hajdinit,
***Djali i Mustafës (nipi i Hajdinit).

----------


## Fiori

*
Po afrohet nata. Bashkë me Muharremin futemi Brenda dhe ulemi për të pushuar 
pak .
-Buq, po më intereson, si edhe pse erdhi deri te kjo luftë?-më pyeti 
Muharremi, ama, po më duket se e hapi këtë temë vetëm sa për tambytur 
monotoninë..
Unë, pa fije përtese vendosa ti përgjigjem:
-Po biri im, rrëfimi është një histori shumë i gjatë, por, unë do të 
mundohem të të tregoj pak si më shkurt e më qartë, nëse mundem, natyrisht, 
sipas fakteve që ekzistojnë.
Dëgjo!
Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore, trojet shqiptare përgjysmohen. 
Kështu, gjysma e popullit shqiptar (kuptohet edhe tokat e tyre) mbetën 
nën sundimin e sllavëve serbë, malazias e grekë, se Maqedonia (si shtet) 
atëherë nuk ekzistonte. Pastaj, në vitin 1939, fillon Lufta e Dytë 
Botërore. Në këtë luftë futen të gjitha shtetet e Ballkanit, kuptohet edhe 
Shqipëria. Në Luftën Antifashiste futen edhe shqiptarët e Kosovës duke 
shpresuar se është momenti më i volitshëm për bashkimin e popullit dhe 
trojeve shqiptare në një shtet. Mirëpo, as kësaj here nuk u realizua dëshira 
e tyre. Prapë fuçitë e mëdha, pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë, na dëmtuan 
mu sikurse në mbarim të Luftës së Parë Botërore. Shqipëria mbeti po ajo 
gjysmë, madje pati tendenca edhe të zhduket e tëra.
Dhe,në nëntor të vitit 1945, në vend të së ashtuquajturës 
Mbretëri Jugosllave, formohet Republika Federative Popullore e 
Jugosllavisë .
Federatë, donë të thotë bashkim i disa shteteve në një shtet. Kështu, 
Jugosllavia u krijua prej gjashtë republikave dhe dy krahinave. Këto njësi 
(republikat), ishin, si të them, shtete në shtet. Sipas Kushtetutës,ato 
ishin plotësisht të barabarta, madje,në ndonjë rast eventual ato e kishin 
edhe të drejtën e shkëputjes. Edhe krahinat, në bazë të kushtetutës i kishin 
disa të drejta por jo sikurse të republikave. Krahinat ishin në kuadër të 
Republikës së Serbisë. Për shembull,ato nuk e kishin të drejtën e 
shkëputjes as nga Serbia e lere më nga federata . Pastaj kishte edhe 
shumë pabarazi të tjera që nuk po i përmendi.
Serbët ishin populli me numër më të madh në Jugosllavi. 
Tash, ata dëshironin ta sundonin tërë federatën gjë që edhe e bënin 
haptazi. Kështu, ata u bënin padrejtësi të mëdha popujve tjerë a në veçanti 
shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Ky zullum ishte i papërballueshëm . Dhe, si 
rezultat i krejt këtyre padrejtësive tepër të mëdha, shqiptarët e Kosovës 
, në vitin 1968 organizojnë demonstrata në tërë Kosovën. Në to kërkohen 
disa të drejta elementare, si bie fjala, përdorimi i flamurit kombëtar, 
hapja e universitetit në gjuhën shqipe, u kërkua që Kosova të bëhet me 
kushtetutë e edhe republikë. Duket se këto demonstrate patën njëfarë 
suksesi. Se, menjëherë pas tyre e sidomos pas vitit 1974, pozita e 
krahinave sipas kushtetutës së re, avancohet bukur shumë: Gati-gati 
barazohen me republikat tjera. Mirëpo, në praktikë punët shkonin 
krejtësisht ndryshe. Shqiptarët prapëseprapë përbuzeshin e nënçmoheshin 
totalisht.
Në fillim të viteve të tetëdhjeta u pa se Jugosllavia patjetër do të 
zhbëhet.
Prishjen e saj, të parët e paralajmëruam ne, shqiptarët e Kosovës. Në atë 
kohë, më konkretisht, në pranverën e vitit 1981 organizohen demonstrata 
gjithë popullore në tërë Kosovën. Qëllimi i tyre ishte që edhe Kosova ta 
ketë statusin e republikës, pra që edhe shqiptarët të njihen si komb dhe 
të kenë të drejtën e shkëputjes nga Jugosllavia, sepse, shihej ashiqare se 
Jugosllavisë i ka ardhur fundi, i ka ditët e numëruara, pra,vetëm sa 
sështë zhbërë. E,sapo të zhbëhet Jugosllavia,Kosova ptajetër duhet ta ketë 
statusin e republikes për të mos pasur telashe,po e përsëris edhenjëherë, 
për shkëputjen e saj nga nga federate Jugosllave.
Këto ngjarje tepër të bujshme e tronditën Federatën në themel. Serbia nuk 
jepej. Ajo ankohej para republikave tjera se gjoja Serbia qenka republika më 
e dëmtuara në Federatë, se në Serbi paska shtete në shtet ( mendohej 
për Kosovën), se Serbia e paska humbur sovranitetin në vet Serbinë e të 
tjera marifetllëqe hegjemoniste serbe. Dhe , për çudi, republikat tjera edhe 
Vojvodina (krahinë) i dolën krah Serbisë. Kështu, në fund të marsit e 
sidomos me një, dy dhe tre prill të vitit 1981 Kosova sulmohet me të 
gjitha forcat e ushtrisë dhe të policisë jugosllave. Sulmet ishin tepër 
brutale dhe të pamëshirshme. Në to pati shumë të rrahur, të plagosur me armë 
zjarri por edhe shumë të vrarë. Vtëm në Ferizaj tre demonstues u vranë e 
njëzt e shtatë tjerë u plagosën rëndë.Numri i të plagosurve lehtë, i të 
rrahurve dhe i të arrestuarve nuk dihet as sot. Demonstratat u shuan me 
dhunë, madje ato u cilësuan edhe si demonstrate kundërrevolucionare. Në 
Kosovë shpallet gjendja e jashtëzakonshme. Aplikohet edhe ora policore[!] 
Thënë më troç: Pushtohet Kosova.
Mirëpo, shqiptarët kurrë nuk u pajtuan me këtë akt. Rezistohet me vite të 
tëra në mënyra të ndryshme. Vjen viti 1989. Minatorët e Trepçës organizojnë 
demonstrate edhe më masovike se ato të vitit 81 e 82. Qëllimi i këtyre 
demonstratave ishte shumë i qartë dhe i arsyeshëm: Mbrojtja e 
Kushtetutës së Kosovës e fituar në vitin 1974 . Me minatorët e Trepçës 
solidarizohet tërë popullata shqiptare. Kështu, ato u shndërruan në 
demonstrata tepër masovike,dhe tejet të përgjakshme.
Edhe pse republikat tjera e panë se shqiptarët kanë të drejtë në kërkesat 
e tyre, ato prapëseprapë i ndihmuan Serbisë. Serish demonstratat u shuan me 
forca të shumta ushtarake dhe policore. Prapë ripushtohet Kosova. Dhe, edhe 
kësaj here shpallet gjendje e jashtëzakonshme,prapë aplikohet ora 
policore. Po e sheh : Pushtim,pushtim pas pushtimi.
Serbia nuk u kënaq vetëm me kaq. Ajo , nën ombrelen tytatave të 
tankeve,në kushte tëjashtëzakonshme heq Autonominë e Kosovës, suspendon 
Kushtetutën e saj, suspendon organet shtetërore të Kosovës, dhe, 
Kosovën e anekson, thënë më mirë e bashkon me Serbinë. Menjëherë nxjerr 
ligje diskriminuese, ligje raciste të cilat i aplikon vetëm në Kosovë. 
Ndërpret financimin e arsimimit në gjuhën shqipe,ndalon botimin e gazetave 
në gjuhën shqipe, ndërpret kanalin e RTV e Prishtinës, ndërpret sigurimin 
shëndetësor, ndërpret pagesat e shtesave për fëmijët shqiptarë,dëbon nga 
puna me dhjetëra mijëra punëtorë shqiptarë etj,etj. Thjesht, mbesim të 
askujt.
Dhe, si rrjedhojë e këtij kaosi, trazirave e turbullirave,lind,krijohet 
nevoja si fenomen për të mbijetuar disi e që mund të cilësohet edhe si 
vetorganizim, normalisht, i prirë prej disa intelektualëve tanë. Kështu, 
krijohet partia e parë shqiptare në Kosovë, e cila pagëzohet me emrin 
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës në krye të së cilës emërohet Dr. Ibrahim 
Rugova, i cili në atë kohë ishte kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të 
Kosovës. Këtë Parti e përkrahu tërë popullata shqiptare në Kosovë. Përkrahja 
e saj u bë jo pse kishte ndonjë program të mirëfilltë sikurse partitë 
simotra në vende të ndryshme të botës, por, se ishte partia e parë shqiptare 
që i tha ashiqare- JO Serbisë.
Qëllimi kryesor i LDK-s ishte shkëputja e Kosovës nga 
Jugosllavia, pra, PAVARËSIA e saj. Kjo parti, ta quajmë, u shndërrua në një 
lëvizje gjithëpopullore. Kjo lëvizje nisi të veprojë në dy drejtime:
Një, në internacionalizimin e problemit të Kosovës në arenën 
ndërkombëtarë në mënyrë institucionale, legale,dhe
Dy, rebelimin e popullatës për organizimin i luftës së armatosur kundër 
okupatorit serb në mënyrë ilegale. E dyta bëhej në mënyrë të fshehur.Në 
këtë mënyrë objektivat e LDK-së( Lëvizjes) realizohen me plot sukses. Dhe, 
pas një pune shumë të madhe , të gjatë e të mundimshme, më në fund bota e 
kuptoi thelbin e problemit të Kosovës, e, në anën tjetër, rebelimi i 
popullatës u kurorëzua me krijimin e UÇK-së, e cila fillon rezistencën e 
armatosur kundër pushtuesit serb. Këto fakte ia hapën rrugën forcava të 
NATO-s, dhe, ja, ajo tashti po vepron, siç po e sheh edhe ti vet. Tash,jam 
shumë i bindur se Milosheviqi do të gjunjëzohet shumë shpejtë. Kam besim 
tek Zoti se çështja e jonë do të zgjidhet ashtu sikurse dëshirojmë ne.
Sdi a je i kënaqur, por unë kështu i kam parë dhe po i shoh 
gjërat,-iu përgjigja Muharremit në pyetjen që ma shtroi. Mu duk sikur e 
kuptoi shkakun e shpërthimit të kësaj lufte të pa kuptimtë, por nuk foli 
gjë. Hapi derën dhe doli në oborr. Pas pak dola edhe unë. Pashë Sinaveren 
duke biseduar me të. Kuptova se Sinaverja paska vendosur të largohet që 
nesër. E luttë Muharremin që të shkojë me të, se, sipas saj, djemtë dhe 
vajzat janë më të rrezikuarit nga barbarët serbë. Djemtë i ekzekutuakan 
kurse vajzat i dhunuakan . Kuptova se Muharremit iu mbush mendja për të 
shkuar me të. Sinaveren e qortova shumë ashpër për fjalët që ia tha djalit. 
Mirëpo, ajo ma priti me një ton shumë të ashpër :
-Nuk jam çika jote, baci Hajrush, pra, edhe se ke gajlen teme, se, sikur 
të isha e jotja, ndryshe do të ishe shprehur. Po të më ndodhë një gjë e 
tillë, çka më duhet jeta, çka?!-klithi dhe ia plasi vajit,- Po deshe , ama 
Muharremin ta kam një mashkull me vete, se ti e din, unë jam jetime-pa babë, 
po sdeshe, bile mua mos më pengo, mos më merr në qafë!-foli dhe u largua. 
Edhe Muharremi shkoi me të.
Po. Sinaverja ka të drejtë të frikësohet. Ka kryer fakultetin ekonomik, 
disa vite punoi me nder, ishte shumë e respektuar nga kolegët e punës, e 
sot, sot të bie në duart e bishave serbe kjo jetime nuk bën, hiq sbën. 
Duhet të ik, duhet ta shpëtojë nderin, edhe jetën, pse jo.
Edhe Muharremi mund të jetë i frikësuar. Këtu nuk jemi të organizuar si e 
sa duhet. Në UÇK nuk arriti të shkojë. Të bie në duart e kriminelëve serb e 
të vritet duarlidhë, siç po ngjet me shumë të rinj, nuk bën, hiq nuk bën. 
Edhe ky duhet të largohet, të gjejë rrugë dhe mënyra tjera për të hyrë në 
UÇK , e, aty të vdes si u ka hije burrave.
Bie muzgu.
Mbyllim dyert dhe serish shkojmë në shtëpinë e Bedriut.
Po shumë jemi!
Vetëm në odë numërova tridhjetë e dy burra, djem e pleq. Në dhomat tjera 
janë mbi njëqind fëmijë,vajza, gra dhe plaka. Jemi mbyllur në këtë shtëpi 
dhe po qëndrojmë sikurse të robëruar. Qëndrojmë dhe presim, presim (jo 
inshAllah) më të keqen. Presim çka do të ndodh me neve, jo vetëm në këtë 
shtëpi, çka do të ndodh me ata nëpër shtëpitë tjera, çka do të ndodh me ata 
nëpër qytete tjera, me ata maleve e përrenjve, çka do të ndodh me tërë 
Kosovën?!
Ora është dhjetë e gjysmë. Vështroj burrat dhe djemtë . Të gjithë, ama bash 
të gjithë janë të zbehur, të dërmuar e të brengosur. Secili ka gajlen e 
vet: Baballarët për fëmijë, fëmijët për prindër.
Eu se çna gjeti! Po ditë të vështira pritëm! Po u marrim lakmi 
të vdekurve.Po për Zotin, lakmi po u marrim (!)
Në momentin kur po vështroj të pranishmit se si duken dhe ç u sillet në 
kokat e tyre u dëgjua një shpërthim tronditës. Të gjithë, instinktivisht 
mbuluam kokat me duar sikur të mbrohemi nga rrënimi i shtëpisë. Pas pak 
qeshëm me njëri tjetrin për reflekset që treguam. Kuptuam se kjo 
bubullimë erdhi nga raketa e NATO-s. Na u duk sikur u godit ndërtesa e 
SPB-s. Por jo. Caku i goditur kishte qenë një depo e ushtrisë serbe prapa 
ndërtesës së policisë. Dalim në oborr për të parë. Shohim një re tymi të 
zezë që e mbuloi qytetin. Artileria serbe su ndie. Me siguri janë strehuar 
nëpër strehimore. Më pas u dëgjuan edhe aeroplanët por kësaj here nuk 
lëshuan bomba në Ferizaj. Ora është njëzet e katër. Në këtë kohë shtruam 
çajin . Pimë të gjithë por nuk flet asnjëri.
Qetësi jashtë , qetësi brenda.




Ka filluar 
dita e mërkurë,31 mars, 1999.
Disa të rinj kanë filluar të flenë, disa të tjerë, duhanxhinj, 
dredhin duhan dhe ngjisin cigare me cigare. Mua s më flihet. Dal tek rojet 
e rrugës. Ishin katër: Aliu, Avdyli, Muharremi dhe Fatoni. Janë shumë të 
qetë. Fare nuk frikësohen. Kthehem brenda, gjej një hapësirë të vogël afër 
stufës , bie për të fjetur pak.
*
Në orën shtatë zgjohemi nga gjumi. Kthehen edhe rojet.
-Për çudi,- thanë rojtarët,- ishte nata më e qetë që nga 24 
marsi. Asnjë plumb nuk u shkrep pas orës dymbëdhjetë.
Mirëpo, rreth orës tetë e gjysmë situate tensionohet në mënyrë dramatike. 
Thonë se në qytet ka forca të shumta ushtarake, policore e paramilitare. Po 
vendosin postblloqe nëpër rrugë të ndryshme dhe po e bllokojnë popullatën. 
Një postbllok e vendosën në rrugën tone, një në rrugën E .Duraku dhe një në 
M. Popoviq. Postblloqet i paskan ndërtuar me thasë të çimentos. Ato 
qenkan në formë të gjysmë rrethit ku qëndruakan katër deri në gjashtë 
ushtarë të armatosur gjer në dhëmbë. Nuk lejohet asnjë dalje e as hyrje në 
rrugë. Bllokohemi për së gjalli. Futemi në rrethim. Disa bëhen gati për të 
ikur me çdo kusht, sidomos refugjatët që ishin me ne. Me siguri, këta nga 
përvoja që kanë, dinë më mirë se çka po gatuhej.
Sinaverja me Ibadetën kishin vendosur për të ikur. Ato m u lutën tua jap 
Muharremin meqë nuk kanë asnjë mashkull për tiu ndihmuar fëmijëve të 
Ibadetës.
Nuk pata guxim ta refuzoj kërkesën e tyre. Për dy minutë e bëmë gati djalin. 
Nisemi.Kalojmë prej oborrit në oborr, dalim në rrugën E. Duraku, bëjmë 
një cik-cak dhe dalim te stacioni i trenit. Turma e njerëzve më trishtoi. Po 
shumë ishin! Rreth orës nëntë erdhi një kompozicion shumë i gjatë. U ndal. 
Treni u mbush shumë shpejtë. Muharremi m u hodh në qafë. Më shtrëngoi 
sikurse unë atë. Sfolëm asnjëri. Na mungonin fjalët.
Ka mundësi të mos takohemi kurrë më, ka.
Niset treni drejtë Hanit të Elezit.
Pale a do të shkojnë të gjithë?
Zoti qoftë me ta!
Disi arrita në shtëpi por tepër i dëshpëruar. Fqinjët më rrethuan në të 
gjitha anët. Më shtrojnë lloj-lloj pyetjesh. Disponimi i tyre është nën 
minimum. Numri i banorëve po zvogëlohet prej çasti në çast. Po dobësohemi.
Është ora dy pasdite. Një grup ushtarësh serbë (për here të parë) futen në 
rrugën tonë. Dëbojnë të gjithë banorët e shtëpive deri tek shtëpia e Beqir 
Çorrollit. Kjo pjesë e rrugës shpallet zonë ushtarake. Spitalin e 
kirurgjisë të Ismet Bibës e uzurpojnë kurse personelin mjekësor e dëbojnë me 
dhunë.
-Unë, -thotë Ismeti- reagova tek një epror ushtarak. I thash, spitali 
është pronë e imja, se disponoj leje për punë , se të gjitha obligimet ndaj 
shtetit i kam kryer me rregull, prandaj ky veprim është i padrejtë. Shiheni 
se ç më tha eprori: Nëse jeni të sëmurë, unë jam mjek, madje specialist, 
ju shëroj për një minutë, e nëse jeni shëndosh, ik,ik! Kjo është pasuri e 
Serbisë, more vesh?! - Për çudi dola nga spitali im në këmbët e mia. Po 
çuditem me vetveten: Si është e mundur e të mos jem i sëmurë?!- rrëfeu 
pronari i spitalit.
Edhe barnatorja private që ishte ngjit me spitalin, thyhet dhe të gjitha 
barërat i fusin në spital. Sjellin edhe shtretër në katin e tretë. Tamam 
spital ushtarak. Nëpër shtëpitë rreth spitalit si të Hoxhës, Bekimit, 
Skënderit ,të Mustafës, vendoset ushtria serbe. Kjo është rruga jonë : me 
spital ushtarak, postbllok dhe përplot ushtarë të armatosur gjer në dhëmbë.
Edhe kjo na gjeti!
Nata po afrohet shumë shpejtë. Gjendemi në rrethana edhe më të ndërlikuara. 
Marrim vesh se treni qenka kthyer nga Hani i Elezit pa asnjë udhëtarë. Të 
gjithë paskan dalë matanë pa kurrfarë problemi- Pse sdolëm edhe ne ?- 
pyesin disa.
Disa burra e djem qëndrojnë para derës sime dhe bisedojnë për situatën në 
këto çaste të jashtëzakonshme.
-Po vijnë, po vijnë!,-foli dikush.
-Brenda!  i urdhërova të pranishmit.- Unë dhe Bedriu do të flasim me ta.
Erdhi një veturë e kuqe pa targa .U ndal para nesh. Nga vetura dolën pesë 
tigra të armatosur. Njëri prej tyre,ndoshta është epror, shkëputet dhe na u 
drejtua:
-Ç bëni këtu!?
-Po bisedojmë, fqinjë jemi,-foli Bedriu.
-Për luftën ,ë? Mos doni të luftoni edhe ju?
-Jo zotëri, jo,- i them me zë të qetë.
-E di, e di se për luftën po bisedoni,-na tha.
Pastaj na pyeti për emrin e rrugës, numrin e shtëpive, numrin e banorëve. 
I treguam se rruga quhet S.Kovaçeviq, se ka 96 shtëpi e numri i banorëve 
është përafërsisht 800 frymë. Këto të dhëna janë shumë të sakta, por ia 
bëmë me dije se disa banorë të pjesës së poshtme të rrugës tanimë nuk 
janë në shtëpitë e tyre. Ata janë tubuar nëpër shtëpitë këtu rreth nesh. 
Për banorët e Jezercit,të Shtimes e të Deçanit që kishim strehuar kaherë, 
nuk u treguam fare.
-E di,- tha dhe vijoi- Ne nuk flasim shumë,-nisi ta ngrit zërin,-Erdhëm 
tua bëjmë me dije: Nesër të mos u shohim këtu. Shkoni ku të doni. Edhe më 
qartë: (Gubite se!) Hupni! (Razumete ?! ) Kuptuat ?!- na urdhëroi, u futën 
në veturë dhe shkuan drejtë postbllokut.
Të dy mbetëm pa fjalë.
E pritëm edhe urdhrin për dëbim .
Po pra!
U futëmi në odën e Bedriut i cili duke hyrë nisi ta këndojë një këngë: 
Hajde - hajde mori vashë, po vjen puna tuj u trashë!
Nisëm bisedën. Tema po dihet. Mundësi për të bërë rezistencë skemi. Të 
vritemi tok me fëmijë nuk bën. Thënë më mire, nuk guxojmë të bëjmë 
vetëvrasje kolektive. Fundi i fundit,detyrë parësore e çdo kryefamiljari 
është t a shpëtojë familjen e vet. Urdhrin e kemi marrë. Për tu 
larguar po shihet se duhet të largohemi patjetër, po ku të shkojmë, në ç 
drejtim, në katunde apo drejtë Maqedonisë? Disa janë të mendimit për të 
shkuar në Pojatë, Rahovicë, Mirosalë ose edhe në Sllakovc, por shumica ishin 
për në Maqedoni. Katundeve që u përmendën mund tju vjen radha sikurse na 
erdhi neve. Pra, më mire të ikim njëherë se sa disa herë, siç po u ndodhë 
banorëve të Jezercit, të Reçakut, Shtimes e të tjerëve. Në fund, 
vendosëm për të shkuar drejtë Maqedonisë, që nesër, me trenin e parë. 
Vendimin që morëm dikush ua përcolli fëmijëve matanë. Ndjeva një zhurmë 
gazmore, jo vetëm tek fëmijët(!).
Nuk kanë fije faji. Me stoicizëm të paparë përballuam rrahje, kidnapime, 
granatime , djegie, vrasje e masakra. Për një kohë të gjatë jetuam nën 
ankthin e vdekjes, dhe ç vdekje se!- nga thika e shkaut!.
Po, e pritëm edhe këtë ditë, ditën kur po duhet kthyer shpinën shtëpisë, 
pasurisë, qytetit, Kosovës, ditën kur po duhet kthyer shpinën varreve të 
parëve tanë, ditën kur do të nisemi në drejtim të panjohur, në udhëtim të pa 
cak(!)
Po. Edhe kjo na ndodhi!

*
Është ora dy pas 
mesnate,e enjte, një prill, 1999.
Shumica tanimë kanë fjetur . Unë me ndihmën e një qiriu shënova në fletoren 
e Albanës ngjarjet kryesore të ditës që sapo iku. Gjeta një zbrazëtirë të 
vogël, rashë për të fjetur nëse më merr gjumi, por spo e besoj.




_Kapitulli i tretë

IKJA E PARË_

Ora është gjashtë.
Mëngjes i ftohtë i një prillit të vitit 1999.
Të gjithë janë zgjuar. Ne që kemi shtëpitë këtu shpërndahemi, 
shkojmë nëpër shtëpitë tona. Tubojmë çakla të nevojshme për rrugëtim të 
panjohur. Vishemi me rroba të trasha se, ku ta dimë, mund të ndodhë të 
kalojmë net të tëra nën qiellin e hapur në shi apo edhe borë. Marrim edhe 
ushqim ngase ka mundësi të mos takohemi me bukën me ditë të tëra.
Unë, gruaja dhe dy djemtë jemi në kuzhinë, sikur duam të përshëndetemi me 
të,sikur dëshirojmë tia themi lamtumirën, por nuk mundemi e as nuk 
dimë. Me mallëngjim vështrojmë të gjitha orenditë në kuzhinë, në dhomën e 
fjetjes dhe në odën e miqve. Të gjitha janë pjesë e djersës dhe e shpirtit 
tonë. Na dhimbsën. Mbi një tavolinë shoh një lule në saksi, m u duk sikur 
lulja më kërkon ujë ( më besoni i dhashë ujë ), ku ta di, ndoshta kurrë më 
nuk do të ujitet.
Të gjitha këto të mira materiale më duken sikurse krijesa të gjalla, sikur 
na luten të mos i lëmë në vetmi, sikur frikësohen, sikur qajnë,
Ne qajmë. Qajmë sepse këtu ishte çerdhja jonë, këtu u lindëm, këtu u 
rritëm, këtu qeshëm, këtu u ngrohëm. Qajmë sepse kjo ishte pasuria jonë e 
arritur me mundin e tim at, me djersën time, me djersën e tim bir, Ymerit, 
i cili vajti në Gjermani vetëm e vetëm për t a begatuar shtëpinë me këto 
të mira të cilat, ja, mu tash po i lëmë në vetmi, po ua kthejmë shpinën, po 
i lëmë pa jetë. Të tërat më duket se po vdesin.
Dalim. Mbyllim dyert edhe portën e oborrit. Jemi në sokak. Këmbët na 
dridhen, na merren mendtë. Mu bë sikur thërrasin shtëpitë, oborret, sikur 
na lusin: Rrini, rrini ju lutemi! Mos na braktisni! Mos na i ktheni 
shpinën! Ne ju rritëm, ju ruajtëm nga bora e shiu, nga dielli e vapa, ku po 
shkoni?! Edhe ne i urrejmë barbarët . Ata do të na djegin , do të na 
masakrojnë(!) Kthehuniii (! ! !) 
Sokaku është i mbushur përplot burra, gra, djem e vasha, fëmijë, plot. Të 
rriturit janë të ngarkuar me çakla, disa kanë fëmijë në krah, disa bartin 
të sëmurët madje edhe të paralizuar.
Pamje shokante.
Qajnë gratë, qajnë vashat,qajnë nuset, qajnë djemtë , qajnë fëmijët, ne 
burrat u ndihmojmë, kuptohet, në vajë.
Qenka e dhimbshme shtëpia,qenka e dhimbshme pasuria, qenka i dhimbshëm 
VENDI.
Ora është tetë. Nisemi(!). Radhitemi në kolonë sipas familjeve. Ecim si të 
verbër . Kokat na mbesin të kthyera nga shtëpitë. I lëmë ato të pa jetë.
Ecë kolona.
Dukemi sikur përcjellim funeralin e ndonjë të vdekuri. Shkojmë drejtë 
postbllokut të ushtrisë serbe. Na zmbrapsin. Na drugu stranu!(Në anën 
tjetër!),-na urdhërojnë.
Kthehemi prapa.Vazhdojmë drejtë rrugës Skënderbeu, në G . Terbeshi, E 
.. Duraku, lakojmë në të majtë, dalim në V. Gërvalla dhe arrijmë para 
stacionit të trenit.
Hapësira, para stacionit, i ngjason një deti ku derdhën një mori 
lumenjsh .
Nga të gjitha anët vijnë kolona njerëzish. Tubohen brenda binarëve të 
hekurudhës.
Po shumë janë!
Padyshim një e katërta e numrit të banorëve të qytetit, beli po!
Forcat ushtarake, policore e paramilitare me lloj-lloj uniformash bredhin 
nëpër turmën e njerëzve me shumë arrogancë. Njerëzit janë tepër të 
kujdesshme. Ua lirojnë kalimin me shumë kujdes në mënyrë që të mos nxitet 
ndonjë incident, se, në këtë moment na mungon vetëm ky. Presim . Svjen 
treni, vonohet shumë. Thonë se akoma sështë nisur nga Fushë Kosova. 
Njerëzit ulen nëpër binarë, në tokë, në rërë, qëndrojnë ballë-përball me 
njëri tjetrin. Nuk bëjnë zhurmë. Presin, presin.
Sirenat alarmojnë rrezikun nga avionët e NATO-s. Forcat ushtarake, policore 
dhe civilët serbë vrapojnë si pa kokë drejtë strehimoreve. Ne sua vëmë 
veshin këtyre alarmeve. Kthejmë sytë drejtë qiellit. I përcjellim avionët me 
dashamirësi. Ata kalojnë mbi ne, shkojnë në drejtim të veriut. Kalon rreziku 
i bombave. Serbët dalin nga birucat e tyre dhe futen në turmë duke na 
provokuar serish. Ne su japim shkas , durojmë.
Më në fund u duk lokomotiva e trenit. E hapëm binarin gjegjës. Treni 
fishkëlloi dhe me shpejtësi të madhe çau masën në dysh por su ndal .Ishte 
tepër i gjatë dhe i stërmbushur me të dëbuar. Iku drejtë jugut.
Po tash?!
Në stacion pohojnë se pas pak do të vjen tren special ose treni që sapo 
shkoi do të kthehet nga Hani i Elezit deri në Ferizaj dhe do t i shpie 
ferizajasit drejtë Maqedonisë.
Ora ka kaluar dymbëdhjetën. Fëmijët kanë filluar të qajnë. Janë të uritur 
por edhe të lagur. Papritmas vjen një kolonë autobusësh. Parkohen aty, para 
stacionit të trenit. Njerëzit turren drejtë tyre. Marrim vesh se ata janë të 
dedikuar për të dëbuarit. Kushti i pare për të hyrë në autobus është 30 
dem(!) për person.
Shkaktohet rrëmujë e paparë bri autobusëve. Mbushen ding. Niset kolona e 
autobusëve drejtë Hanit të Elezit. Shkojnë.
Vini re shtetin demokratik të Serbisë! :e mira/e keqja: e dhunë dëbon shqiptarët nga 
vatrat e tyre dhe edhe në këtë moment i plaçkitë në mënyrën më perfide duke 
ua marrë nga 30 dem. Kjo i ngjason sikur të vdekurit ti merret qefini. 
Vijnë edhe katër autobusë tjerë. Tollovi. Edhe këta mbushen shumë shpejtë. 
Turma nuk pakohet fare. Sikur të mbushësh një kove ujë në pus.
Presim, vetëm presim.
Rreth orës katërmbëdhjetë kthehet treni nga Hani i Elezit pa asnjë njeri. 
Ia lirojmë rrugën. Su ndal, shkoi drejtë Fushë Kosovës. Ku ta dimë ne se sa 
të dëbuar presin atje siç presim ne këtu. Marrim vesh se drejtë Ferizajt 
është duke ardhur treni i paralajmëruar (pa orar). Kemi durim, e presim. 
Rreth orës pesëmbëdhjetë, treni ndalet në stacion. Ai është tepër i gjatë: 
lokomotiva është te Xhamia e Re kurse fundi te Xhamia e Madhe. Tren kaq të 
gjatë nuk kishim parë asnjëherë. Në të dyja anët njerëzit i sulen trenit. 
Dyert nuk hapeshin, e nëse me forcë hapesh ndonjëra, brenda ske ku ta vesh 
as gjilpërën e lere më të futet njeri brenda. Pamë edhe njerëz mbi njerëz. 
Nuk hyri asnjë ferizajas. Treni niset shumë ngadalë me atë barrë të 
pazakonshme në drejtimin tanimë të njohur.
Mbetëm të hutuar.
Në drejtim të fabrikës se drurit u dëgjua një zhurmë makinash. Vinte një 
kolonë shleperësh të mëdhenj. Për çudi edhe këta u parkuan buzë masës së 
njerëzve. Edhe këta ishin të porositur për të na bartur gjer në kufi. 
Mësojmë se maunat po transportuakan gjerë në Glloboçicë, e për në Tetovë . 
Masa bën yrysh drejtë maunave. Palohen njerëzit bri njëri tjetrit sikurse 
ndonjë mall pa vlerë. Nuk bëzajnë. Disa Jezercas të cilët ishin të strehuar 
në lagjen tonë m ë lusin të nisem me ta. Unë refuzova një gjë të tillë. I 
porosita që as ata të mos shkojnë me maune . Ka mundësi ti ndajnë djemtë 
nga Jezerci e ti zhdukin pa gjurmë. Nuk më përfillën fare. Hipën në kamion 
disa familje. Edhe Azemi me familjen e vet, të vëllait dhe disa të ikurve 
që qenë strehuar në lagjen tone hipën në maune. Madje, Azemi u hidhërua me 
mua pse nuk po shkoj edhe unë me ta.
Dymbëdhjetë shleperë me barrë të pazakonshme u nisën drejtë Glloboçicës e 
badehu?.
Ne ngelëm si në mjegull. Mbrëmja po afrohej. Patjetër duhet të kthehemi në 
shtëpitë tona nëse janë të lira. Masa e njerëzve nis të shpërndahet në 
drejtime të ndryshme. Edhe ne drejtohemi drejtë shtëpive tona. Në hyrje 
të rrugës, te postblloku, ndalemi nga ushtria serbe. Sna lejojnë të futemi 
në lagjen tonë,në shtëpitë tona. Sillemi rrotull e rrotull, rrugicave e 
mureve të shpuara, disi futemi nëpër shtëpi. Fatmirësisht, shtëpitë i gjetëm 
ashtu siç i patëm lënë, të zbrazta.
Ushtrët serbë kishin kuptuar se jemi kthyer prapa. Ora ishte pesë e gjysmë.
Katër ushtarakë shkëputen nga postblloku dhe nisen drejtë nesh. I shohim dhe 
jemi të detyruar ti presim. Dikush patjetër duhet biseduar me ta. Unë, 
Bedriu dhe Sokoli shtiremi sikur bisedojmë mes veti. Erdhën fare pranë. 
Njëri, që dukej si epror, na ftoi për të biseduar , dy të tjerë zunë pozita 
gatishmërie në dy drejtime kurse një tjetër na vuri në shënjestër. Eprori u 
interesua për numrin e banorëve të mbetur, për numrin e të larguarve, për 
kthimin tonë. Dukej shumë nervoz, por nuk paraqitet i tillë. Na vështron por 
sflet. Herë pas herë vë dorën në revole. Prapë na përcjell. Ndoshta bën 
prova me ne. Ne qëndrojmë para tij si statuja. Është e mundur të kemi 
ndryshuar në pamje, është.
-Pse nuk shkuat?- pyeti ashpër.
-S`patëm me çka të shkojmë. Treni i parë nuk u ndal fare, i dyti nuk pati 
vend kurse autobusët dhe kamionët u mbushën përplot dhe shkuan. Ne që nuk 
patëm mundësinë të shkojmë , u kthyem, ,- i thash.
-Shikoni! Unë po u them shkurt: Ikni sa më shpejtë, se, kur të vijnë ata(!) 
nuk ju pyesin hiq. Ne jemi ushtri e rregullt, respektojmë ligjet, kurse ata 
janë tepër të rrezikshëm, snjohin kurrfarë ligji, pra, mund të pësoni tepër 
keq. Nesër patjetër duhet të shkoni! Kuptuat?! bërtiti.
-Po zotëri, kuptuam. Në mëngjes do të dalim te stacioni i trenit,- i thamë 
dhe sikur u liruam nga ankthi.
Eprori ftoi ushtarët dhe u konsultua diçka me ta.
Po, jemi gati ti kryejmë urdhërin, zotëri kapiten!-iu përgjigj njëri nga 
ushtarët.
Eprori na u drejtua:
- Po tash?
Ne rrudhim supet, nuk dimë çka kërkon.
- Zashto ne govorite? [Përse nuk folni?]
-S dimë, zotëri- i them.
- Mi znamo [Dimë ne],- na tha me cinizëm dhe përcolli reagimin tone.
Ne nuk folëm gjë. Paraqitemi sikur nuk kuptojmë. Edhe ai bëhet sikur nuk na 
kërcënohet. Hapi një pako cigare dhe na ofroi të marrim nga një. E marrim 
ngase saktësisht kuptonim provokimin e tij.
-Po më duket se jeni njerëz të mire,- na tha.
-Sigurisht se jemi,- ia kthejmë.
-Po, ne çfarë jemi?-na pyeti.
-Të mirë jeni.
-Më duket sikur dyshoni,-vazhdoi.
-Jo jo, nuk dyshojmë,- ia pritëm një zërit.
-Keni frikë se do t ju vrasim, ë?-pyeti.
-Jo,- iu përgjigja,- Nuk kemi bërë gjë për të na vrarë.
-Keni bërë, kenë bërë. Edhe shumë bile. Ju mbani terroristë nëpër shtëpitë 
tuaja, i ushqeni, i shëroni dhe i armatosni . Por,-vazhdoi,- u thash se ne 
jemi ushtri e rregullt, nuk u vrasim pa ju kap në vepër, i kemi ne kasapët 
tjerë. Ata , ata do ti pastrojnë punët me juve, se edhe ju jeni sikurse 
ata, (mendon në terroristët), të gjithë ! Qysh dje ua kemi bërë me dije 
për të ikur kurse ju ende silleni këtu pari.
-Po, ne nuk patëm mundësi të shkojmë zotëri, përndryshe nuk do të ishim 
këtu,- i them.
- Dosta vishe![Mjaft më!]- klithi.
Më duhet ta pranoj: u frikësova por jo tej mase,sepse e merrja me mënd se 
shkau po bën eksperimente me ne, po zbavitet. Gjakftohtësia jonë e tërboi 
eprorin edhe më shumë.
-Sllushajte dobro! [Dëgjoni mirë!] Nëse nesër u gjejmë këtu, shumë 
shtrenjtë do ta paguani. Kokat do tu shkojnë jo vetëm juve treve por të 
gjithëve. Ua tregova zanatin e atyre. Jasno![Qartë!] Gubitese! [Hupni!],-u 
çirr si i marrë.
Ngadalë filluam të largohemi, natyrisht duke e mbajtur shikimin drejtë 
tyre.
- Bërzhe,bërzhe! [Shpejtë, shpejtë!],-bërtiti ashpër.
Ka mundësi ti kemi shpejtuar hapat, ka. Nuk po më kujtohet. Vëmendjen e 
kisha të përqendruar në automatikët e tyre të drejtuar drejtë nesh të cilët 
mund të shkrepnin në çdo çast. Arritëm të fshihemi krejtësisht prej tyre. 
Edhe ata u nisën drejtë postbllokut. Ku ta dimë, ndoshta kanë qeshur me ne 
ose edhe janë frikësuar prej neve, prej gjakftohtësisë sonë karshi të 
gjitha atyre provokimeve që na e bënë.
Banorët që pritnin me ankth përfundimin e bisedës me ushtarakët serbë, u 
gëzuan kur na panë shëndosh e mirë. Futemi në shtëpinë e Bedriut si 
zakonisht. Muzgu që na është bërë egjel si thuhet, vjen, sna pyet fare. 
Gratë kishin bërë një darkë për të gjithë. Hamë bukur mirë meqë nuk kemi 
ngrënë tërë ditën. Është ora dhjetë. Njerëzit janë shtrirë për të pushuar.
Unë i vështroj me shumë kujdes. Të gjithë janë të lodhur, të shqetësuar, të 
parruar dhe tepër të zbehur.  O Zot, shumë ëndrra kam parë. Ato ishin të 
lloj-llojshme. Kam parë në ëndërr gjarpërinj. Më sulmonin mua , unë ata, 
dilja fitues. Kam parë ujq e derra. Edhe ndaj tyre ngadhënjeja. Mirëpo, kam 
parë edhe ëndrra kur nuk fitoja unë, zihesha pisk. Dhe, në ëndërr e dija 
se ëndërr jam. Brof, më dilte gjumi dhe gëzohesha që paskam qenë në ëndërr. 
Këto që pashë gjatë këtyre ditëve e që po i shoh edhe tani janë shumë më 
shumë se ëndërr. Nuk paska thënë populli kot: Pëlcet shkëmbi, jo njeriu!. 
Tamam kështu na qenka. Se, armiku të më tregojë zanatin e atyre prej 
kasapi, e unë ta vështroj si memec, duket shumë e pabesueshme, por ja, për 
fat të keq, është e vërtetë, bile shumë e hidhur.
Nejse!
Nxora lapsin për ti shënuar disa ngjarje të ditës së sotme por papritmas 
u tund dheu. NATO-ja godet caqet e ushtrisë serbe. Artileri serbe sikur nuk 
ka. Hesht. Zhurma e avionëve përzihet me zhurmën e shpërthimeve. Goditet 
jugu i Ferizajt. Dy detonime u dëgjuan afër ndërtesës së policisë. 
Shpërthime dëgjohen edhe në drejtim të lindjes, si kah Gjilani por edhe kah 
Prishtina.
Është mesi i natës. Bombardimet pushuan. Ra heshtja. Shumica filluan të 
flenë. Unë zura një vend afër stufës dhe pa u penguar nga askush, shënova 
këto që po i lexoni.
Edhe unë rashë.
Ka filluar dita e premte, 2 prill, 1999.
Një si furtunë më zgjoi nga gjumi. Avionët e NATO-s kishin filluar punën e 
tyre. Bedriu nisi të numërojë: Një, dy, tre, katër, pesë, gjashtë, shtatë. 
Hë! Ia *** nanën!,- tha me zë bukur të lartë.
-Asnjë gabim se bane,- i them.
-Edhe ti i ndjeve , a?-më pyeti
-Vetëm Kadriu si ka ni se iu ka prish aparati i veshit,- ia ktheva.
Qeshëm me zë të lartë. Shumica u zgjuan nga gjumi.
Po. Këto ishin shtatë detonime të njëpasnjëshme që goditën diku shumë 
afër. Shikojmë orën. Ajo ishte katër e një çerek. Pikërisht në këtë moment 
nisi një valë shpërthimesh tronditëse. Dalim jashtë për të kuptuar shkakun e 
shpërthimeve. Na duket se ato vinin nga të gjitha drejtimet e qytetit. Ato 
nuk ishin as të NATO-s e as të artilerisë serbe. Na kap frika. Ç janë këto 
shpërthime?!
Aliu hip në katin e tretë të shtëpisë së tij për të vrojtuar shpërthimet.
-Mos u bëni merak, eksplodimet janë në kazermat e ushtrisë serbe. Ato 
qenkan goditur nga bombat e NATO-s. Shihet tymi e flaka që po dalin sikur 
prej ndonjë vullkani. Sigurisht janë qëlluar depot e municionit.
Bindemi edhe ne . Futemi në odë.
Zhurma e shpërthimeve zgjati bukur shumë. Sigurisht ishin shpërthime 
granatash,minash, predha topash, bomba e armësh tjera të shumta.
Dita është fare afër. Shpërthimet tanimë pushuan.
Ora është gjashtë e gjysmë. Të gjithë u zgjuan nga gjumi, edhe fëmijët.
Cakun e dinim: Stacioni hekurudhor e pale.



_IKJA E DYTË_


Është ora shtatë. Ata që kanë shtëpitë më afër, shkojnë edhe njëherë në 
to. Mbyllin dyert, dritaret, portat e oborreve dhe dalin në sokak. 
Reprizohet pamja e ditës së djeshme. Vaje fëmijësh, grash, vaje burrash. 
Kolona niset drejtë S. Beut. Ecim dhe qajmë. Kaluam nëpër të njëjtën 
rrugë-si dje. Para stacionit hekurudhor e njëjta pamje, me një ndryshim se 
sot ka akoma më shumë të dëbuar. Zëmë vend në binarët e trenit.
Presim.
Mësojmë se një tren paska shkuar përplot me të dëbuar drejtë jugut qysh në 
orën gjashtë. Ky tren tani u kthye pa asnjë njeri, shkoi drejtë veriut.
Ne presim.
Disa njerëz ecin poshtë e lart nëpër hekurudhë. Bëhem kureshtar dhe, 
edhe unë nisa të shëtis si ata. Dola te Xhamia e Madhe. Jam përballë 
rrugës sime. E shoh. Është krejtësisht e boshatisur përveç disa ushtarëve 
të cilët ecin poshtë e lart nëpër katrorët e rrugës që tani më duken sikur 
të fildishtë. Këta katrorë i patëm shtruar me duart tona , për veten tonë, 
për fëmijët tanë , për fëmijët e fëmijëve tanë. Tani rruga është e shkretë, 
pa banorët e vet. Tash armiqtë po enden nëpër të sikur të jetë e tyre.
Mos o Zot!
M u bë sikur më thërret rruga, sikur më ftojnë shtëpitë. Ika drejtë e 
te familja. Më kapluan djersë të ftohta. Shpejtë piva pak ujë dhe e laga 
fytyrën. I frikësova ata që ishin pranë meje sidomos gruan e djemtë . U 
arsyetova se pagjumësia më ka lodhur.
Militarët serbë endën nëpër turmën e njerëzve me shumë arrogancë. Me qëllim 
ngacmojnë njerëzit për të bërë ndonjë kërdi. Të dëbuarit janë shumë 
vigjilent . U ikin provokimeve. Durojnë.
Treni svjen.
Një kolonë autobusësh radhitet përbri turmës . Turremi drejtë tyre. Në 
momentin kur po tentojmë ti afrohemi një autobusi, para këmbëve tona ndalet 
një autobus tjetër. Përfitojmë rastin dhe futemi në të. Si me qëllim, 
shumica e janë banorë të lagjes sonë. Unë vet i katërti, Bedriu vet i 
shtatëmbëdhjeti, Mehmeti vet i shtati, Rizahu vet i trembëdhjeti,Sabriu vet 
i pesti,Kadriu vet i shtati,Dema vet i dyti, Hajdini vet i teti, Nazmiu 
vet i pesti por pati edhe të tjerë që nuk i njihja. Autobusi mbushet për së 
tepërmi. Secili njeri ka nga një njeri në prehër. Patëm edhe dy të 
paralizuar, Asdrenin me karrocë dhe një refugjate plakë nga Ivaja e 
Kaçanikut. Sigurish ka më shumë se njëqind e njëzet njerëz. Shoferi me 
konduktorin janë serbë. Me kënaqësi fërkojnë duart.
-Bëni gati nga tridhjetë dojç marka për njeri!,- urdhëron konduktori.
Disa nuk kanë. Mirëpo, ky problem zgjidhet menjëherë. Paguajnë ata që 
kanë edhe për ata që skanë.
Vargu i autobusëve niset drejtë Hanit të Elezit. Për çudi asnjëri nuk qanë.
Tjetër gajle na kapi : Si dhe ku do të shkojmë, ku do ta kalojmë natën, 
netët? Kolona e autobusëve ecë drejtë kufirit. E kalojmë Kaçanikun , edhe 
urën (nën Kaçanik) mbi Lepenc. Këtu e teposhtë është kolona e automjeteve 
duke pritur për të vazhduar rrugën drejtë kufirit. Rruga është e zënë, 
është ngushtuar. Autobusët përbirohen në anën e majtë. Ecin tepër ngadalë. 
Bri rrugës pamje trishtuese. Në të dy anët ka zjarre të ndezura, njerëz 
rreth zjarreve, drunj me pelena fëmijësh duke u terë, gra duke punuar rreth 
zjarreve. Madje shoh një grua duke gatuar bukë(!). Po për Zotin. Para vete 
ka miellin e derdhur mbi një najlon, paska ulur brumin për bukë. E përzien 
brumin me dorë .E , se si do ta pjekë nuk mund ta di, e din ajo.Epo, edhe 
kështu u dashka mbijetuar!.
Autobusët zbresin drejtë Hanit të Elezit. Te Uji i Thartë është kolona me 
vetura që po pritkan, ku ta di unë se sa ditë. Ne jemi të privilegjuar. 
Autobusët ecin. Futemi në Elez Han.Autobusët ndalen. Zbresim. Kolona e 
njerëzve shkon teposhtë drejtë stacionit hekurudhor. Ecim edhe ne në 
kolonë. Dalim mbi binarët e trenit. Jemi shumë, shumë jemi. Informohemi: 
Kolona duhet të ecë vetëm brenda binarëve të trenit, nëpër pregjë dy nga dy, 
sepse, hapësira jashtë binarëve është e minuar nga soldateska serbe. Ecim 
siç na thonë. Vargu i njerëzve është shumë i gjatë, i ngjason Lepencit 
paralel të cilit rrëshqet me ngadalë. Dalëngadalë, arrijmë te porta e 
Fushës së Bllacës .




_Kapitulli i katërt

HYRJA NË BLLACË_

Dhe, siç u thash, me ngadalë i afrohemi Fushës së Bllacës. Aty, në hyrje të 
fushës, presin një numër i madh gazetarësh,fotoreporterësh dhe kameramanë 
nga mbarë bota.
Para meje ecë xha Sabriu me të shoqen, e cila e mban për të mos u rrëzuar. 
Sabriu dhe e shoqja e tij janë shumë atraktivë për njerëzit me objektiva. 
E rrethojnë nga të gjitha anët dhe e kapin në të gjitha profilet. Unë me të 
shoqen dhe dy djemtë shkojmë pas tyre. Sigurisht se edhe unë po i plotësoj 
disa kushte për ta. Pas meje vjen Aliu me një plakë të ngarkuar në shpinë. 
Ajo është e paralizuar dhe tepër e papërshtatshme për bartje. Pas Aliut, 
Asdrenin e hendikepuar e bartin dy veta në një batanije. Kameramanët bëjnë 
yrysh para dhe pas meje. Shumë shpesh objektivat e aparateve më kapin edhe 
mua.
Duke e pare këtë shfaqje trishtuese, fillova ta humbas drejtpeshimin. 
Bahesha herë në të djathtë e herë në të majtë. Gruaja më hetoi dhe më mbajti 
për të mos u përplasur për toke. M u afruan edhe dy djemtë. M a dhanë një 
shishe ujë për tu këndellur. Desha ta pi një pikë, por dora nuk mundi ta 
gjejë gojën. Uji m u derdh në fyt, trupit teposhtë. Në këtë çast bëhem 
shumë simpatik për fotoreporterë e kameramanë. U bëra mall për biznes(!) 
Më rrethuan në të gjitha anët. Filluan të më kapin në të gjitha profilet. Mu 
bë sikur mi drejtuan tytat e automatikëve, sikur më vrasin. Ua bëj me dorë 
që të largohen. Përkundrazi, edhe më shumë m ë sulmojnë. Edhe gruaja 
nisi të aktrojë para tyre. Djemtë, Enveri dhe Ylberi m u lutën që edhe 
unë të qëndrojë-durojë sikurse të tjerët se, përndryshe do të bëhet edhe më 
keq. Lutjet e tyre janë tepër serioze, bile edhe kërcënuese. Obligohem si 
babë, si prindër , si kryefamiljar ta përballoj traumën që përjetova.
I binda djemtë edhe gruan se asgjë nuk kam, se krejtësisht jam në rregull, 
e, lodhja që sapo e ndjeva është pasojë e pagjumësisë . Fëmijët kur m ë 
dëgjuan duke folur e sidomos kur panë se po eci drejtë, pa u luhatur, paksa 
u qetësuan.
Kjo trullosje duket se qe e mirëseardhur për mua. Për momentin isha i 
zënë me vetveten. Kalova nëpër atë turmë njerëzish pa i vërejtur fare. Se, 
sikur ti kisha parë siç i pashë më vonë, të shtrirë në të dy anët e 
hekurudhës, arave, livadheve , shpatit buzë kaçubave, vështirë se do të 
kisha qëndruar. Do të isha plandosur për toke e ndoshta kurrë nuk do te 
isha ngritur më në këmbët e mia.
Ecim teposhtë hekurudhës. Tash pa njerëzit me aparate. Ata ngelën te 
porta për të kapur sa më shumë gjah. Zbresim në fund të turmës, përball 
ushtarëve maqedonë. Na ndalin dhe na urdhërojnë të zëmë vend. Detyrohemi të 
veprojmë sipas urdhrave të tyre. Zëmë një vend të mbushur përplot manaferra. 
Është paksa më i ngritur, buzë hekurudhës dhe një përroske që derdhet në 
Lepenc.
Dalëngadalë tubohen shumica e fqinjëve të mi. Ulemi për tu çlodhur.
Ora është dy pasdite. Në ndërkohë mësojmë se për tu larguar nga ky vend as 
që bëhet fjalë. Takojmë njerëz , të cilët paskan kaluar këtu nga dy e edhe 
tri net .
Paraprakisht u dashka të merren do farë nënshkrimesh nga maqedonët në një 
tendë e pastaj të dilet. Marrja e nënshkrimeve qenka e pamundur për gjithë 
ata njerëz. Kuptojmë se edhe ne do të kalojmë net të tëra në atë vend.
Hapësira ku ndodhemi ngushtohet prej çasti në çast. Në këto rrethana, 
medoemos duhet të ndërmarrim diçka. Djemtë por edhe ne menjëherë i 
përvishemi punës. Disa pastrojmë manaferrat,disa të tjerë shkuan për të 
tubuar dru krane,rremba e cunga për të ndezur zjarre, sepse, shihej, nata 
do të jetë shumë e ftohtë.
Pranë meje, Alberti provon një telefon celular për të biseduar me 
vëllezërit e tij në Francë. Smundet me hy në lidhje. E lus ta sjell 
numrin 9941413106573* helbete mos e marr lidhjen me Sevdinë në Zvicër. Pa 
përtesë Alberti sjell numrin e dhënë dhe:
-Fol bac, e kapi,- më tha dhe ma lëshoi telefonin në dorë.
Alo!-them.
Mirëdita buq!,-klithi Sevdija matanë telit , e cila përnjëherë ma njohu 
zërin.-O Zot!, edhe njëherë ua ndjeva zain! Gjallë qenkeni,a?!- dhe ia 
plasi vajit me zë të lartë, atje në Zvicër.
Po bija ime të gjithë jemi mirë. Shpëtuam. E kemi kaluar kufirin. Jemi në 
Maqedoni. Tani jemi të sigurt përpos Muharremit i cili para
Buq, buq,-ma ndërpreu fjalën,- Muharremi asht në Gostivar. Ishte vendos 
tek nji familje. Shënoje numrin e telefonit: 003897021586,* thirre!.
Për çudi, m u ndërpre lidhja.
S`ka gajle-i thash vetës. Asgjë më shumë nuk më duhet në këto çaste. Po 
minutë e hairit paska qenë!
I njoftova djemtë dhe gruan me lajmin që sapo e mora.
Po shumë u gëzuan!
Ora është shtatëmbëdhjetë. Tanimë kishim pastruar pak hapësirë nga 
manaferrat. Vendosemi në të. Tash kjo na duket si pronë e jona. Djemtë 
kanë sjell dru me bollëk. Ndezim katër zjarre. Ngrohemi. Interesant,tash po 
ndihemi shumë më të sigurt se sa në shtëpitë tona. Dimë se serbët nuk kanë 
mundësinë të na bezdisin këtu. Hamë edhe bukë që kishim marrë nga shtëpitë.
Bie muzgu. Një zhurmë traktorësh u ndie sipër nesh. Një grup 
djemsh
(shqiptarë )nga Bllaca, katundet rreth Shkupit por edhe nga Shkupi ishin 
mobilizuar. Kishin mbushur disa traktorë me ushqim dhe filluan ta 
shpërndajnë anekënd kampit. Shpërndanin gjitha të mirat: bukë, tambël,ujë 
mineral, lëngje pemësh, konserva, mjete për higjienë e gjësende tjera. 
Kishin sjell edhe një rrotull najloni dhe ca batanije. Djemtë e lagjes 
përfituan rastin, grabitën një sasi najloni dhe pesë batanija. Me të shpejtë 
ndërtuan një kasolle të vogël , shtruan batanijet dhe disa rroba të trasha, 
kështu ua siguruan fëmijëve të shumtë dhe të sëmurëve një strehë të 
thjesht.
Burrat, djemtë , gratë dhe vashat qëndrojmë rreth zjarreve. Tanimë kemi 
filluar ta kalojmë një natë shumë-shumë të gjatë dhe të ftohtë. Madje 
sikur të ishte vetëm kjo natë,po, pale se sa net të tilla?!
----------------------
* Numrat e telefonave janë të saktë .




_PA DITAR_


Këtu, në Fushën e Bllacës nuk po kam mundësi ta mbajë ditarin rregullisht. 
Jo pse më mungojnë mjetet, se, fletoren dhe lapsin e Albanës ja ku i kam, 
por, po u them të drejtën, kam humbur edhe në kohë e edhe në hapësirë. Kjo 
dukuri , të gjithëve në këtë fushë, na ka përfshirë sikurse ndonjë 
epidemi e rrezikshme.
Moti, nëpër ndeja me pleq, me plaka më ka pas rënë të dëgjoj lloj-lloj 
rrëfimesh, tregimesh ose edhe përrallash të nryshme. Shumë sosh edhe i kam 
lexuar nëpër libra apo edhe në gazeta . Disave (çudirave, ë?) u kam besuar, 
disa i kam pranuar me një dozë dyshimi, kurse disa të tjera i kam hedhur si 
të pamundshme, të pavërteta, i kam cilësuar si trillime të njerëzve me 
inteligjencë dhe fantazi tepër të zhvilluar.
Sot, këtu në këtë fushë, shumë prej çudirave po i vërej, po i shoh, po i 
përjetoj konkretisht. Madje madje, po shoh çudira që kurrë si kam dëgjuar e 
as lexuar, por, as fantazia e njeriut me intelegjncë të zhvilluar nuk i ka 
kapur (!).
Këto pra, çudirat më kanë preokupuar, më kanë pushtuar dhe do të mundohem 
t ju zbavit me disa sosh.



*TË HUMBUR NË KOHË DHE HAPËSIRË*

I P A 
R I

Vështroj turmën e njerëzve. Më duken sikurse buburrecat në grumbull. 
Lëvizin, vetëm lëvizin. Shkojnë lart -poshtë, poshtë lart. Sa shumë janë! 
Me siguri më shumë se njëqind mijë.
Ulem pranë zjarrit dhe dredh një cigare duhan. Aty, pranë meje kalon një 
mjekrosh. Zbriti teposhtë drejt Lepencit dhe prapë u kthye përpjetë. Ndaloi 
para meje dhe më shikon dogri në sy. Në dorë ka 20dm. Mi ofron:
-Ju lutem, ma jepni një pako cigare!
-Skam për Zotin,-i them.
-Po, duhan po shitëkit (!), thash mos shitni edhe cigare,-ma priti
-Jo-jo, nuk shesim asnjërën, por nëse doni, ja, merre kutinë e dridheni një 
cigare,- dhe ia zgjata kutinë.
-Jo. Dridhmani ju se unë nuk di të dredh , - më tha.
Duke ia dredhur cigaren e vështroj me keqardhje. Burrë i pashëm, i plotë, 
bukur shtatlartë, aty rreth të pesëdhjetave,flet rrjedhshëm dhe shumë 
pastër. Ka mjekër të lëshuar, besa i paska edhe hije. - Mund të jetë mund 
të jetë mjek, inxhinier, mund të jetë piktor, shkrimtar, mund të jetë 
artist, mund të jetè edhe akademik pse jo-mendova. Ia drodha cigaren dhe ia 
dhashë.
E ndezi menjëherë. Aty, në prush e ndezi. Nisi ta thithë tymin përpike.
Po shumë e thithi!
M u falënderua disa herë por nuk u largua. E kuptova se e do edhe një. Ia 
drodha të dytën dhe prapë ia dhashë. Edhe këtë e thithi me shumë kënaqësi. 
Se lëshoi, bre, fije tymi ti shkojë huq.
-O burra, fare nuk po u marr vesh. Unë dua të blej cigare me para, kurse 
ju më jepni falas. Pse bëni kështu?!-pyeti.
Unë nuk u përmbajta. Sytë m u mbushën me lot dhe me të shpejtë ktheva kokën 
drejtë një kaçube .
-Ç keni ?- më pyeti i shqetësuar mjekroshi.
-Asgjë. Tymi i zjarrit më hyri në sy , për atë më dolën lotët.
-Ëhë,- bëri dhe shkoi dikah.

I D 
Y T I

Hapim një konservë dhe ulemi për të ngrënë drekë. Pranë nesh 
kalon Bashkimi, djalë i mikut tim. Sna sheh fare.
-Bashkim!,- e thërras
-O, mirëdita baci Hajrush!
-Mirëdita! Sna vërejte, ë?-e pyeta.
-O, edhe ti dada Shukë qenke!. Sa mirë!
-Po, Bashkim. Edhe djemtë i kemi këtu,-i foli e shoqja e cila Bashkimin e 
ka djalë mixhe.
-Bash mirë. Ejani të hymë Brenda(!),ani pse sështë aga këtu, bën edhe pa 
të.
-? ! ? !
E shoqja mi zgurdulloi sytë me habi të plotë.
-Bashkim, ulu të hamë pakëz bukë,-i them për ta qetësuar nëse mundem.
-Po valla se moti skam hangër.
Ulet. Han një bukë pa prishë dhe dy konserva peshku. Piu edhe ujë.
-Uh, tash me pas një cigare!
-Po Bashkim, merre kutinë , dridh e pi sa të duash,-i thash.
-Jaaa tybe, haber skam. Dridhmi ti!
Edhe Bashkimit detyrohem ti dredh duhan.
Ndezi cigare pas cigare. Katër radhazi.
-Baci Hajrë, më doket se krejt kam hup. Ni natë e qafa njanin se m u dok 
sikur daja Jupë.  Hajt bre djalë se tybe as nuk të njoh e as nuk më 
njeh-ma bani. Për Zotin mirë e kish pasë. Sishte daja . Masanej m u 
kujtue qi daja Jupë ka dekë moti. Ni ditë tjetër, në njëfarë fushe, deshta 
me qafë ni grue se m u dok sikur nana Shehide. Ik more hajvan! Kur tu 
bana nanë?- m,ë bërtiti. Kur foli, në za e hetova qi sishte nana. Diqysh 
më ka hi ni tutë e madhe. Hiq nuk jam mirë,- më tha.
-Bashkim, kurrgjë nuk keni, mirë jeni, po ku i ke familjen, gruan dhe 
djalin?-e pyeta.
-Aa, për ta mos më vet. Krejt kanë hecë, kanë shkue dikah . Ku? veç Një Zot 
e di. Qe tri ditë fill unë jam në shpi (!). Shyqyr qi erdhët ju sonte. Ma 
kini hjekë edhe tutën.
-! ! !
E shoh se është tepër i lodhur dhe fare i humbur.
-Bashkim, eja me motrën, bjer e fli pak se po më doket po të merr gjumi,- i 
tha e shoqja.
-Po valla, dy sytë m u kanë mshelë,- i tha të shoqes.
Shukrija gjeti një batanije dhe një gëzof të trashë, ia shtroi skaj një 
kaçube afër nesh dhe e vuri në gjumë.
Gjatë tërë natës, herë unë, herë e shoqja por edhe djemtë e përcillnim është 
apo nuk është gjallë.




I T 
R E T I

Mesditë.
Buzë varreve të Bllacës bisedoj me një fqinj timin. Bisedonim pikërisht 
për këto varre që janë para nesh. Tash, më shumë po flasim për njerëzit ( e 
gjallë) mbi to. ( Për këto varreza do të flas më vonë.)
Aty, ngatë një varri shoh Nazizmin duke biseduar me dy djem. Biseda 
zhvillohej me zë shumë të lart. M u dashtë të ndërhyj menjëherë. Lash 
fqiun dhe u afrohem :
-Nazim!- e thërras.
-O, tungjatjeta dajë! Bash mirë u bë që u zatetëm se kesh kah rrihna me 
këta djem.
-Pse, spo mudeni me da Bllacën, ë?- i them pak si me shaka.
-Jo, por unë i veta dishka e këta po bajnë hajgare me mue.
-Ani Nazim, edhe hajgarja kaniherë hahet, po ku e ke familjen,-e pyes për 
ta qetësuar.
-Haliden (gruaja e Nazimit) e kanë marrë para tri ditësh, se ti e di , ajo 
ishte në dializë, e kanë çue dikah, kurse nana edhe vajza, Egzona, më kanë 
hupë(!).
-Si ore  më kanë hupë?!
-Thash, para tri ditësh e morën Haliden. Unë bashkë me te shkova teri te 
qajo çadra me kryq të kuq. Aty u vonova koxha si shumë, e, kur u ktheva te 
veni ku i pata lanë, si gjeta.
-Ku i pate lanë?!
-Poshtë, qatje te Lepenci. More dajë, po tutna mos kanë ra në Lepenc se! 
Hiq, bash hiq spo di shka me ba. Bile nana u kanë edhe e smutë, çika e 
vogël, pesë vjet ma. Jaa, mos vet për mue!.
-Po halli?-e pyeta pa dashje.
-Se di de, të thash se se di! Tash po munohna me gjet konsullatën e 
Maqedonisë (!) nashta ata m nimojnë .
-Çfarë konsullate more Nazim zeza?!-bërtita.
-E, edhe ti dajë sikur ata djemtë, hajgare po ban. Ani dajë, ani. Dajo, 
vetëm ata të konsullatës mujnë me ma gjet Egzonën dhe nanën, por e kam 
harrue venin e saj. Lum daja, mos e din se ku asht konsullata?
-Jo Nazim, jo. Këtu s ka konsullatë. Këtu i thonë Bllacë, more vesh?!
-Mirë dajë, mirë. Mos piskat! Se di pse t veta se!, -më tha dhe u nis 
kah kordoni i policisë. -Qetash e gjajë unë ,- foli me vete.
Unë pashë se sa është sahati, siç thotë populli, dhe pa u hamendur u nisa 
drejtë tendës me kryq të kuq, e cila shërben si ambulance. Desha të shkoj 
tek ajo por policët e shumtë nuk më lejuan as të afrohem ngatë saj. Prita 
bukur gjatë duke shikuar tendën. Dikur, nga tenda doli një mantilbardh. 
Shpërtheu turmën dhe nisi të zbres drejtë varrezave. Me të shpejtë dola para 
tij. Mjeku menjëherë vërejti shqetësimin tim:
-Fol o burrë, ç hall keni?-më tha.
-Ju lutem zotëri mjek! Para tri ditësh ka humbur një plakë e sëmurë 
dhe invalide bashkë me një çupëzë pesë vjeçe. Vallë, mos janë në atë 
tendën e juaj?
-Jo. Në tendë ska njeri. Të gjithë ata që janë paraqitur aty, ua kemi dhënë 
ndihmën e duhur ndërsa rastet e rënda i kemi përcjellë për në Shkup. Ma 
jepni emrin e plakës!
-Po,- i them- Sylbije Shabani quhet.
Mjeku vajti në tendë dhe svonoi shumë u kthye tek unë:
-Po. Sylbije Shabani është transferuar në Shkup. Besoj se jeni të kënaqur.
-Të faleminderit shumë- shumë!
-Me nder qofshi! Edhe unë jam i të njëjtit gjak. Sot o kurrë,- më tha 
mjeku dhe u fut nëpër kaçuba për të hulumtuar të sëmurët tanimë të shumtë.





I K A T Ë R T 
I

Agim i ftohtë prilli.
Edhe njëherë dolëm në mëngjes ,ama jo të gjithë, sepse, edhe 
gjatë natës që lamë pas, vdiqën disa. Këto vdekje po na tmerrojnë të 
gjithëve ngase nuk e kemi të qartë përse po vdesin: Janë vdekje të natyrshme 
apo, vallë, mos është përhapur ndonjë epidemi e po i merr këta njerëz . Kjo 
e dyta është më afër mëndësh. Se, hapësira ku gjendemi kundërmon sikurse 
të jetë e mbushur me cofëtina (mërsina) kafshësh të ngordhura.
Të huajt: gazetarët, fotoreporterët,kameramanët ose mjekët, tanimë nuk po 
futen në mesin tonë pa maska goje. Sigurisht se po u zihet fryma, pastaj, 
druajnë edhe nga ndonjë virus vdekjeprurës. Nuk kanë faj,jo.
E,ne jemi këtu, në këtë flliçëhane, krejtësisht të 
pambrojtur.Qelbemi edhe ne.
Jemi bërë tamam qelbësira. Po për Zotin!
Nuk po flas më shumë sepse kam filluar të frikësohem edhe nga fjalët e mia.
Hodha pak llomishta në zjarr, i rrotullova djemtë (sipër të cilëve shihej 
bryma e bardh) që po flinin rreth zjarrit dhe u nisa drejtë varreve për ti 
vizituar disa fqinj. Buzë varreve takova Qemail Ratkocerin . Në dorë 
kishte një peshqir, një kravatë dhe një kuti rroje.
-Hajro,( shpesh kështu më quan), dua të rruhem por spo kam pasqyrë, mos 
ke mundësinë të ma gjesh një?-më pyeti.
-Po,-i them, dhe menjëherë u nisa drejt zjarrit, tek Nerxhivanja , një 
vajzë e vyer,e cila e mbante një pasqyrë xhepi.
Duke ma dhënë pasqyrën qeshi.
-Pse po qeshë?!-e pyeta i befasuar.
-Edhe në Bllacë e paska ndërmend të rruhet!. Kështu bajnë burrat. I 
lumtë!-e uroi bacë Qemailin. - E ju, jeni ba sikur iriqë, po na tutni edhe 
neve. Marre duhet me ju ardhë !,-u bërtiti disa burrave që po tymoseshin 
rreth zjarrit. Vanën e kuptova pse qeshi, ama, tërthorazi edhe mua më 
qortoi, se, edhe prej meje tutej. Lash Vanën duke pastruar hapësirën rreth 
zjarrit. Su vonova, shkova tek baca Qemail i cili kishte filluar të dridhej 
sikurse të ishte i prekur nga paraliza. M u dhimb tepër shumë.
-Baca Qemail, po ti nuk je edhe aq i parruar. Shikoji njerëzit rreth teje, 
të gjithë janë më të parruar se ti, lere këtë punë krejt,-iu luta 
sinqerisht.
-Jo Hajro, ta dish një gjë :bjondja: ë kur i kam rënë brisk fytyrës, mund të ketë më 
shumë se 50 vite, rregullisht jam rruar një ditë po e një ditë jo. Pastaj, 
sot, patjetër më duhet të shkoj(!) në Gjilan, sepse, është një ngatërresë 
shumë e ndërlikuar, e, nëse nuk ndërmarrim diçka urgjentisht, mund të 
përfundojë edhe me ndonjë vrasje. E, unë, si kryetar i Këshillit të 
Pajtimit, nuk mund të dal para njerëzve si harrubet,-më tha.
Fjalët : ...sot, patjetër më duhet të shkoj në Gjilan  por edhe disa të 
tjera më tronditën tepër shumë. Pashë se paska humbur orientimin edhe në 
kohë edhe në hapësirë.
Vuri pasqyrën në një gurë buzë përrockës dhe filloi të laget për tu 
rruar. Sapo e vuri brushën në fytyrë, tak, u ndal dhe më shikoi drejtë në 
sy.
-Hajro, tash po të shoh. Për Zotin paskam qenë në gjumë, fjetur në këmbë.
Merre me mend, qe një javë nuk kam fjetur fare. Tash po e di se ku jam. 
More Hajrë, e kam ditur se pas vdekjes do të dalim në Ditën e Gjykimit, po, 
ama, se do të dalim për së gjalli këtë nuk kam mundur ta imagjinoj 
asnjëherë. Shiko,bash Ditë Gjykimi! .
-Rruaju baca Qemë se ke filluar të mërdhish,- i thash për ta larguar nga 
këto fjalë tepër trishtuese.
U rrua,pastroi fytyrën , mori kravatën ngjyrë blu dhe u 
përpoq për ta vënë por nuk mundi.
-Vërma, se nuk po më punuakan duart!,-më urdhëroi.
Kapa kravatën dhe ia vura me kujdes .Veshi edhe setrën me një gëzof të 
trashë .
Po bukur i rri kravata!
E vështroj për së afërmi. Tani nuk e di saktësisht është i orientuar apo 
jo.
-Baca Qemail, edhe në Bllacë me kravatë ,ë?- e ngacmova.
-Dëgjo mirë Hajro! Dyzet vjet kam punuar me nxënës. Të betohem 
se kurrnjëherë, ama bash asnjëherë nuk kam dalë para nxënësve pa te. 
Kravata është shoku më i ngushtë në jetën time. Po të them edhe diçka :Pa 
kravatë më duket se jam lakuriq ose (po më vjen turp të them) cullak. E, sa 
për atë pjesën tjetër ...edhe në Bllacë me kravatë, më bëhet sikur më 
ngacmove. Ani, mirë bëre. Unë edhe nga pamje por edhe nga shpirti jam 
optimist . Hajro, ne askujt asgjë s i kemi bërë. Ne padrejtësisht jemi 
dëbuar nga vatrat tona. Drejtësia herëdo-kurdo do të triumfojë. Ne p a 
t j e t ë r do të dalim fitues . Kjo është kështu dhe ndryshe s bëhet. 
Prandaj, unë edhe në këtë plehane do të mbaj kravatë, madje jo vetëm këtu, 
kudo që do të shkojë ajo do të më shoqërojë gjer në vdekje. Besoj se më 
kuptuat,ë?-m u përgjigj.
-Të lumtë baca Qemail! Këtë e desha prej teje, asgjë më tepër.
U fut në një kaçube manaferrash ku kishte familjen, ndërsa unë eca drejtë 
varreve tek fqinjët duke menduar për njeriun e vetëm me kravatë në këtë 
pisëhane.







*TË GJALLËT U MARRIN LAKMI TË VDEKURVE (!)*

Këtu , në këtë fushë, paska pasur edhe varreza. Ato janë po aty ku ishin. 
Tash, ato nuk janë ashtu sikurse ishin. Të vdekurit që preheshin në 
qetësinë e amshimit, tani janë të trazuar nga vëllezërit e tyre të gjallë. 
Në këto momente dramatike, të gjallët duken më të pashpirt se sa të 
vdekurit. Po e përsëris: më të pashpirt se të vdekurit(!)
Ju, këtë thënie kurrnjëherë nuk keni pasur rastin ta dëgjoni. Po unë, ku e 
mora, si guxova të them diçka të tillë?
Thjesht, shumë thjesht :macka: am në vendin e ngjarjes, në varret e Bllacës për të 
cilat u pata premtuar se do të flas më vonë. Sot, këto varreza janë të 
okupuara nga shqiptarët e Kosovës. Disa varre qenkan të rrethuara me 
rrethojë betoni, disa me pllaka mermeri, e disa të tjera, më të moçme,paskan 
vetëm dy gurë, njërin te koka e tjetrin te këmbët. Tash, të gjitha janë 
kthyer në banesa. Po e them edhe njëherë: Varret janë shndërruar në 
b a n e s a (!) . Si?! -do të pyesni me habi. Prapë po u them: tepër 
thjesht :
Nga një dru mbi gurët e varreve, qofshin të vjetra ose te reja, nga një 
copë najloni mbi dru , ndërsa brenda në varre, nën najlon -familjet. Po 
pasha Perëndinë!
Aty hanë,aty pinë, aty luajnë, aty bisedojnë, aty qeshin, aty qajnë, aty 
bëjnë zhurmë, aty flenë, aty edhe pshurrin (fëmijët ). - Axha Hajrë, u 
kënaqëm,- m ë thonë.
Këta që janë mbi varre u marrin lakmi atyre që janë nën ta(në dhe). Këta që 
janë mbi varre ua kanë zili atyre atje poshtë, sepse ata janë të qetë, pa 
brenga, pa halle e telashe. Këta ua kanë shtruar zullumin atyre në amshim, 
ua kanë zënë edhe atë trohë vend e po i trazojnë pa fije mëshire, nuk po i 
lënë të prehen në qetësi .
Mua nuk më mbetet gjë tjetër, përveç, në emër të këtyre zullumqarëve tu 
kërkoj falje:
O ju të vdekur, keni mëshirë e mos i mallkoni këta hallexhinj që po u 
trembin.
Ta dini mirë e mirë se asnjëri skemi ardhur këtu për vikend. 
Serbijanët me dhunë na kanë dëbuar nga vatrat tona. Tani jemi këtu, në 
hisen t uaj, ku edhe po u bezdisim. Hapësira ku jemi të ngujuar është 
tepër e ngushtë, e vogël e nuk po na nxë të gjithëve.
Këtu është shkaku i bezdisjes s uaj, o ju të vdekur, këtu!
Zot, ke mëshirë e na i fal gjynahet të dy palëve!
Amin!



*PUSHTIMI I KOLONËS*

Natë e ftohtë prilli.
Ngjitem përpjetë drejtë kolonës së njerëzve, të cilët janë radhitur para një 
tende për ti marrë do farë nënshkrimesh famoze . Pa këto nënshkrime nuk po 
lejohet dalja nga Bllaca. Kolona është shumë e gjatë edhe e gjerë. Aty ka 
burra, djem , vasha, gra e besa edhe të moshuar. Kolona nuk lëviz fare 
sepse është natë, e natën nuk punohet. Rreth saj qëndrojnë policë të shumtë 
të cilët gjoja se e mbajnë rendin.
Diku në kolonë është edhe djali im, Ylberi, që akoma si ka mbushur 
gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet. Edhe ai po pret për ta marrë vizën. Sa shumë është 
lodhur! Qe pesëmbëdhjetë orë që rrinë aty!. Më duhet tia bëj disi: Ti 
sjell diçka për të ngrënë ose ta ndërroj. Më shumë më pëlqen kjo e dyta por 
sdi se si.
Me kujdes shpërtheva turmën nën kolonë, se, turma dhe kolona janë të ndara 
nga policët. I afrohem kordonit të policisë.
-Prapa!-më bërtiti një polic.
-Ju lutem zotëri,- i them,-kam një djalë, atje në rresht, duke pritur qe 
pesëmbëdhjetë orë, a ka mundësi ta zëvendësoj se është lodhur tepër shumë?
Për çudi, polici më priti mirë.
-Bën,- tha,- por a mund ta gjeni në atë grumbull njerëzish?
-Po. Ja ku është, e shoh,- e gënjeva policin.
-Ec!,- më urdhëroi.
U nisa. Disa policë m u turrën, por polici që më lëshoi u maur vesh me ta 
dhe nuk më penguan. Eci përbri kolonës për ta gjetur Ylberin. Nuk mundem. Ai 
më kishte parë lehtë, meqë hapësira në mes të kolonës dhe turmës që ishte 
nën kolonë ishte e ndriçuar dhe e kontrolluar nga policët. Vetëm unë lëvizja 
atypari.
Papritmas, Ylberi doli para meje.
-He buq, çka ka?!- më pyeti i befasuar.
-Jo, kurrgjë ska por erdha të të ndërroj ty. Ti, shko poshtë, ha, pusho 
kurse unë po hy në rresht dhe po pres.
Po mirë i erdhi!
Menjëherë zbriti në drejtim të familjes ndërsa unë u futa në vend të tij.
Qëndrimi në rresht qenka tepër i mundimshëm. Herë pas herë ulemi por edhe 
çohemi në këmbë. Të ftohtin nuk e ndjejmë fare. Po e ngrohim shoqi shoin. 
Jemi të ngjeshur njëri me tjetrin aq shumë sa që po ndiej edhe zagushi. 
Zbardhë edhe dita. Bëhet ora tetë, nëntë. Puna në tendë nuk fillon se 
sfillon. Marrim vesh se sot nuk do të punohet fare, sepse katër prilli na 
qenka njëfarë feste në Maqedoni.
Po, Spunojnë herifat, spunojnë! Se, mos po u dhimbsemi, ë?!
Turma revoltohet pa masë. Të gjithë kërkojnë që të punohet.
Rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë, nëpunësit u futën në tendë,madje udk sikur ia 
nisën të punojnë, por tepër-tepër ngadalë. Kolonën nisi ta kaplojë nervozi. 
Ajo ngjishej, trashej por edhe zgjatej. Herë-herë luhatej e tëra. Në disa 
raste me minuta të tërë nuk më preknin këmbët në tokë. Habitesha edhe vet: 
Në vend se ti afrohemsha tendës, gjithnjë largohesha nga ajo, sikur unë të 
shkoja prapa. Në një moment u luhat tenda. Turma duke u shtyer , desh e 
nxori atë nga vendi. Nëpunësit e ndërprenë punën, spunojnë. Masa 
nxitet,hidhërohet, humb durimin. Edhe policët e humbin kontrollin. 
Shkaktohet rrëmujë e rrezikshme. Policët fillojnë ta përdorin edhe forcën, u 
mëshojnë njerëzve me shufra gome bukur shumë. Disi situate vihet nën 
kontroll. Në ndërkohë vijnë përforcime të reja policësh. Nga sjellja e tyre 
dukej se nuk kanë ardhur për të mirë.
Njëri nga policët e sapoardhur nisi të flasë përmes një megafoni. Shqip 
fliste.
Kërkoi nga njerëzit që t a mbajnë rendin, të presin të qetë, të mos shtyhen 
me njëri tjetrin se përndryshe do të mrizoni këtu me ditë të tëra. Turma 
sikur e kuptoi rrezikun, u qetësua bukur mirë. Edhe puna në tendë filloi, 
ama shumë-shumë ngadalë. Nuk merrej vesh punohej apo jo, se, ne nuk lëviznim 
nga vendi asnjë hap.
Rreth orës tre nëpunësit e ndërprenë punën gjoja se paska mbaruar orari i 
punës.
Masa nuk pajtohet. Situata nisi të keqësohej. Kolona fillon të fryhet.Ajo 
luhatet si një trup i tërë. Policët vihen në gatishmëri të plotë. Me të 
shpejtë të gjithë policët aktivizohen. Jepet edhe urdhri për sulm.
Fillon sulmi mbi kolonë.
Pa fije faji u mëshojnë njerëzve ku munden, në shpinë, në krah, vitheve, në 
kokë. Sjellin më zi se në shtazë. Para meje, njërit i mëshojnë furishëm 
rrëzë veshit. Ky, i lënduar rendë, humbë durimin, shkëputet nga turma dhe si 
vetëtima i vërsulet policit që sapo i ra. Dhe, me dy goditje të forta, 
polici u plandos për toke pa frymë. Komentatorët e boksit do të thonin 
shkoi në botën e ëndrrave. Një tjetër polic i vërsulet njeriut me vesh të 
lënduar, por edhe ky e pësoi sikurse kolegu i parë, u shtri në tok gjerë e 
gjatë. Turren tre -katër policë të tjerë dhe, natyrisht se e mposhtin 
begallcin (të ikurin) e rrezikshëm që nuk di se si quhej e as nga na 
ishte. Një gjë e di: ishte i shkathët dhe i guximshëm. I lumtë!
Të gjithë policët çarten. Fillojnë ofensivën e dytë. E sulmojnë tërë 
kolonën pa dallim moshe apo gjinie. Sulmet janë tepër brutale. Njerëzit i 
kap paniku. Tentojnë të largohen të gjithë përnjëherë. Kjo ishte e pamundur. 
Luhatet kolona si mur kalaje. Rrëzohet e tërë kolona, shembet sikurse mur 
dige. Shkelin njerëzit në njerëz. Bërtasin, thërrasin, gjëmojnë,mallkojnë. 
Policët nuk e ndalin sulmin. Edhe për së rëni u bien. Disi, çohen 
njerëzit. Shumë prej tyre janë edhe të lënduar. Marrin arratinë teposhtë 
Fushës së Bllacës .
Kolona, që nuk di se sa ditë e net ishte aty, tanimë nuk është. E 
pushtuan forcat speciale të Maqedonisë. Nuk ka më kolonë për të marrë 
nënshkrime. Ngelën disa batanija të ngjeshura, këpucë të lëna nga të ikurit, 
tenda e demoluar dhe policë të çaraveshur.
Tashti e kuptova pohimin e një të dituri, emri i të cilit nuk po më 
kujtohet në këto caste, kur pat thënë:  Më vështirë është të shpëtosh se 
sa të luftosh. Po për Zotin, bash kështu na qenka, topi se luan.
Diqysh zbrita tek familja dhe fqinjët . Tani vërtetë po habitem: Si është 
e mundur ti kem të gjitha gjymtyrët e pathyera në atë rrëmujë që askush 
asnjëherë nuk e ka parë as në ëndërr?!
P S:
Krejt kjo luftë në mes të policisë dhe kolonës është përcjellë 
drejtpërdrejt nga shumë gazetarë, fotoreporterë e kameramanë nga tërë bota. 
Edhe ata pësuan diçka të ngjashme sikurse ne. U rrethuan nga forcat speciale 
të Maqedonisë, u hodhën në asfalt dhe u dëbuan në drejtim të Shkupit.
Pale se si do ti njoftojnë kompanitë e tyre. Besoj se në favorin 
tonë,besoj.



*SI NË KOHËN E GURIT*

Njerëzit qenkan më të fortë se sa elefantët.
Ç filozofi?!,- do të thoni.-Njerëzit kanë qenë, janë dhe do të jenë 
përherë më të fortë se elefantët.
Pakëz durim, ju lutem!
Më ka rënë të shoh filma arsimorë se si turma e elefantëve me zurlën e tyre 
të fuqishme dhe me forcën prej elefanti shkatërronin dhe shkretëronin botën 
bimore në ambientin ku silleshin. -Po,- thosha,- elefantë janë,e kanë 
forcën. Duhet të mbijetojnë disi. Pastaj edhe film është. E hijeshojnë 
kamerat dhe regjisorët.
E, se unë do të jem pjesëmarrës në një shkatërrim dhe shkretërim edhe më 
të tmerrshëm se sa të elefantëve, këtë nuk kam pasur aftësi e as 
inteligjencë ta fantazojë kurrnjëherë.
Më shumë se njëqindmijë frymë jemi të ngujuar në këtë karantinë nga të 
katër anët: Nga veriu soldateska serbe, nga perëndimi pengesë natyrore 
lumi Lepenc, nga jugu ushtria maqedone dhe telat me gjemba ndërsa nga ana 
lindore kordoni i policisë speciale të Maqedonisë.
Jemi nën qiellin e hapur, pa strehë, në baltë, në shi. Vegla për punë 
(sëpata, kazma e lopata) nuk kemi. Të dorëzohemi nuk bën assesi. Patjetër na 
duhet të mbijetojmë disi. Të vetmet vegla për punë kemi këmbët dhe duart. 
Si në Kohën e Gurit .Tash këto duhet ti vemi në veprim. Po. I turremi 
natyrës. E sulmojmë nga të gjitha anët. Tubojmë rremba, degë e krane. 
Thyejmë gardhiçe e shkulim hunj, mbledhim ashkla e cunga. Ndërtojmë 
kasolle, kallim edhe zjarre. Na duhen sepse fëmijët e shumtë neve na 
shikojnë. Ata duhet ti shpëtojmë nga shiu e të ftohtit e madh.
Shumë shpejtë e pastrojmë hapësirën. Nisim sulmin e dytë: U sulemi pemëve, 
mollëve e dardhave, kajsive e pjeshkave, kumbullave e arrave , murrizave 
e kulumbrive, kaçave e manaferrave. U katrrisemi shelqeve edhe plepave, 
bash sikurse majmunë. Edhe ato i mposhtim. Pak nga pak, filiz pas filizi, 
rremb pas rrembi, degë pas dege që të gjitha i zhveshim. Të gjitha i 
shndërrojmë në hi e pluhur. Vetëm për shtatë ditë, Fushën e Bllacës e 
shndërruam në shkretëtirë. Ajo ngeli pa botën e saj bimore që e kishte 
ruajtur me shekuj. Edhe arave e livadheve ua prishëm mexhet. Lamë vetëm 
tokën e ngjeshur që po kundërmon erë shurre e muti.
Fusha e Bllacës kurrë, ama bash kurrë nuk pati kaq shumë zullumqarë.
Sigurisht se elefantët nuk do të kishin kaq fuçi shkatërruese.
Pale se sa do të dergjet kjo tokë, pale!




*KUR PARAJA S  BËN PARA(!)*

Ulem buzë hekurudhës dhe vështroj lumin Lepenc. Ai shkon teposhtë 
rrëmbyeshëm, lirshëm dhe pa u penguar nga askush. I marr lakmi:
E Lepenc-Lepenc, i lumi ti!. Shkon drejtë cakut tënd pa hasur në asnjë 
pengesë.-flas me veten time.
Interesant, jam tepër i mërzitur. Po tutna se do të vdes. E, bash tani 
nuk po më vdiset . Dëshira ime është të marr vesh se çka do të ndodh me 
neve këtu, por jo vetëm këtu, në përgjithësi, çka do të bëhet me neve 
shqiptarëve, çka do të bëhet me Kosovën. Kjo po më brengosë tepër shumë. 
Se, vdekjes normale nuk i frikësohem asnjëherë. Të gjithë njerëzit kanë 
për të vdekur e unë jam njëri prej tyre.
O Zot i Mëshirshëm, ma shto forcën!- i lutem të Madhit.
Këtu afër meje janë ushtarët maqedonë. Një ushtar erdhi drejtë meje, mu 
afrua fare pranë, dhe:
-Tungjatjeta plak!,- më përshëndeti.
-Tungjat djalosh!,-ia ktheva.
-Si po kaloni këtu?-më pyeti.
-Nuk di se si po kalojmë djalosh, nuk di të të tregoj,-i them.
-Nga Maqedonia jeni?!- pyeti i befasuar.
-Jo çun, jo. Nga Ferizaj jam, kosovar.
-Po e flisnit maqedonishten bukur, si kështu?- më tha.
-Paj kam pas punuar një kohë në Dojranin e Vjetër, dhe ja, atje pata 
mësuar pak sa për të biseduar.
-Në Dojran?! Po unë jam pikërisht nga Dojrani i Vjetër,-ma priti ushtari.
Dhe, si të them, na pëlqeu muhabeti bash mirë. Biseduam bukur gjatë me te. 
E, në bazë të bisedës, po e shoh se ushtari është i bindur se ne kemi ikur 
nga bombat e NATO-s. Tashti, qëllimi im është për ta bindur ushtarin se 
ne, e tërë ajo popullatë që është para syve të tij , me dhunë të serbëve 
jemi dëbuar nga Kosova. Më bëhet se ka filluar tu besoj fjalëve të mia. 
Me kujdes më përcillte ama ruhej nga ushtarët e sidomos nga eprorët e vet. 
Nuk foli gjë. U nda duke më përshëndetur me një ditë të mire.
Një bashkëvendës imi më kishte parë duke biseduar me ushtarin.
-More, shumë e zgjate muhabetin me atë ushtar, çfarë biseduat?
-Ee, dolëm si të njohshëm me të,- u mahita.
-Pse si the të na nxjerrë nga ky xhehenem?
-Po smundet bre vëlla,- i ktheva
-Mundet, mundet. Me pare. Paret e çojnë Lepencin përpjetë, merr vesh ti! 
Ofroj atij pare, sa të dojë, dhjetë mijë, njëzet e edhe tridhjetë mijë 
marka(!).Ja ku i kam. Edhe për ty paguaj. Vetëm të dalim nga ky ferr. Jeta e 
familjeve është në pyetje, hej! Thuaj, mos e le pa i thënë!,- më urdhëroi 
bashkëqytetari im.
Asnjëherë në jetën time nuk jam futur në këso çullesh. Sdi si me i hyrë 
kësaj pune. Por, jeta e familjeve është në pyetje, hej! më reprizohet. 
Tash më thotë mëndja ta bëj një gjë të tillë. Sa ta shoh ushtarin do ti 
them u bë ç u bë. Njëmend nuk durohet kështu. Pastaj mua s më kushton 
gjë. Paratë janë të këtij, se sa për mua, për njëqind marka do të ngeli 
këtu për gjithmonë ,-mendova.
-Ani,do t,i them nesër nëse e shoh ushtarin,- i thash bashkëqytetarit tim.
Të nesërmen dola tek caku im, helbete, mos po e shoh ushtarin. Erdhi sikur 
të ishim marrë vesh që dje. Më përshëndeti me ngrohtësi.
-Si e kaluat natën, fjetët apo hiq?- më pyeti menjëherë.
-Jo or djalë, si të flemë! E patë, gjatë tërë natës ra shi. As ulë sjemi. 
Mbaruam çuno, mbaruam. Pastaj edhe ushtarët t uaj sna lanë të qetë. 
Tërë natën shtinin me armë sikurse ata atje lart. Na u frikësuan fëmijët, 
u trembëm edhe ne.
-Po, kam dëgjuar se ka pasur të shtëna,-ma priti ushtari,-por ato ishin të 
domosdoshme, sepse një grup njerëzish paskan tentuar të ikin gjatë natës, 
prandaj ushtria detyrimisht ka gjuajtur mbi ta për ti zmbrapsur. Se, 
merreni me mend,nëse fillojnë të ikin njerëzit grupe- grupe nga ky vend, do 
të bëhej sikur të shpërthente ndonjë digë, e as Shkupi nuk do të mund të ju 
ndalë,-foli ushtari si me keqardhje.
Tashti humba shpresën e planit që kisha sajuar.
-Po halli ynë?- e pyeta paksa i frikësuar.
-Mirë do të bëhet, mirë,- tha.
-Kur?!
-Edhe pak ditë, me siguri,- u përgjigj.
-Më frik, më frik!-i them.
-Si po mendoni më frik?,-pyeti .
U hamenda tia them troç apo të mos i them fare. Vendosa për variantin e 
parë.
-Me para djalosh, me para,- thash trup e shkurt.
-Si?!- mi hapi sytë ushtari.
-Dëgjo! Ne jemi nëntë shpirta (dushi,maqedonisht.). Do tju paguajmë sa të 
doni, deri në tridhjetë mijë marka gjermane. Kuptuat? Jeta e njerëzve 
është në pyetje çuno! Paraja s është gjë. Ajo fitohet ndërsa jeta e njeriut 
nuk blihet as me paratë e krejt botës. Na e bëni të mundur të ikim,
-Stop!-bërtiti,-Kjo punë nuk mund të bëhet as me miliona marka! Dini ju sa 
ushtari është këtu, sa postblloku?! Paj as vremçi nuk mund të përbirohet pa 
u diktuar e lere më nëntë veta!-tha bukur i nevrikosur dhe vijoi-Paratë 
ruani! Ato mund t ju bëjnë para ndonjë ditë tjetër, sot paraja nuk u 
bën para !,-bërtiti dhe u largua pa u përshëndetur.
Bashkëvendësi im po priste epilogun e bisedës. Ia tregova fjalët e mia dhe 
të ushtarit pikë për pike.
-T pshurrsha në to!,-i ra xhepit të pasmë bukur të fryrë me dojç marka.
-Jo!,- ia prita.- Mos i lag se na duhen . I kallim e me flakën e tyre ua 
ngrohim duart fëmijëve! ! !



*NJË BEFASI E KËNDSHME*

Dita e sotme është dukshëm më e ngrohtë se sa ditët që lamë pas. Shoh, rreth 
zjarreve nuk ka njerëz. Bashkë me Sokolin ulemi skaj hekurudhës. Vështrojmë 
njerëzit duke shëtitur nëpër pregjë të rrugës së hekurt sikurse në korzo. 
Ecin poshtë e lart vetëm sa për ta kaluar kohën. Matanë hekurudhës është 
lumi Lepenc.
-E more Sokol, po mirë do të kishte qenë sikur të ishim ujë Lepenci. Kishim
ecur drejtë cakut tonë pa u penguar nga askush. Neve na ndalën. Ndoshta 
edhe do të ecim po ku do të shkojmë se?- i them.
-More, u bë diçka!,- m a ndërpreu fjalën Sokoli.-Mos paska rënë dikush në 
lum ?!
Çohemi në këmbë për të parë më mirë.
Po, njeri është,  Jo- jo, nuk është njeri! Po- po, njeri i gjallë 
është! Po kërkon ndihmë. Njeri, njeri qenka por i vdekur!,- thonin 
njerëzit kush si ua merrte mendja.
Po. Lepenci e paska rrëmbyer një njeri dhe e bartë teposhtë si një leckë. 
Afrohet gati drejtë nesh. Deshëm të afrohemi afër lumit por ushtarët na 
zmbrapsën me urdhër të prerë. Lepenci e çon si kungull. Vala e ujit e 
sjell përballë ushtrisë. Një grup ushtarësh janë buzë lumit. E shohin. 
Njëri nga ushtarët, pa u hamendur hedh armën në tokë dhe gjuhet në lum . 
Vala e rrëmbyeshme e përlau ushtarin. Ai nuk epej. I afrohet viktimës, e 
kap. Një valë tjetër i fundos që të dy. Një tjetër ushtar vepron sikurse i 
pari. Hedhet në ujë dhe ia ngjet kolegut të vet. Ushtari i parë nuk e lëshon 
viktimën. Luftojnë me stihinë e ujit. Shohim një dramë të vërtetë. Ata nuk 
dorëzohen. Ngadhënjejnë. Tok me viktimën dalin në breg të lumit. Ushtarët 
nuk hutohen. E kthejnë njeriun me kokë teposhtë, e shkundin. E kthejnë së 
mbari dhe e lëshojnë në këmbë. Viktima ecë! Po për Zotin, ecë gati se 
normal!.
Tubohemi me dhjetëra njerëz dhe dëshirojmë të afrohemi sa më afër për ta 
parë njeriun e rilindur por ushtarët na kërcënohen. Ushtarit të parë i 
rrjedh gjak nga krahu, sigurisht se është prerë në ndonjë hekurishte aty në 
lumë. Ia lidhën krahun dhe bashkë me viktimën u nisën për në aksin rrugor, 
sigurisht në ndonjë ordinancë mjekësore.
-Burra,- u them të pranishmëve,- ne duhet ta përshëndesim këtë gjest 
human,këtë guxim të ushtarëve. Mënyra e vetme është të duartrokasim të 
gjithë.
Duartrokitëm fort dhe gjatë.
Eprorët por edhe ushtarët duken bukur të disponuar. Edhe ata duartrokitën 
bashkë me ne.
Më në fund, ja, pamë edhe një befasi shumë të këndshme.
Bota ka nevojë për befasi të tilla.

PS:
Njeriu që shpëtoi nga vdekja e sigurt, thanë se ishte nga Prishtina. Ishte 
një djalë rreth të pesëmbëdhjetave, i cili paska rënë në lumë duke dashur 
ti pastrojë sytë. Për te nuk di më shumë.



*
KU ËSHTË BLLACA ?*

Po e shoh të arsyeshme ti them disa fjalë për Bllacën.
Bllaca është katund ngatë Hanit të Elezit. Shtrihet në kodra, në anën 
lindore të lumit Lepenc. Momentalisht është i ndarë. Disa shtëpi kanë 
ngelur në territorin e Kosovës e disa të tjera kanë shkuar me Maqedoninë.
Poshtë fshatit është ndërtuar vendkalimi kufitar Maqedoni  Kosovë me krejt 
infrastrukturën e nevojshme. Nën këtë vendkalim kufitar, në anën e poshtme 
të aksit rrugor Elez Han- Shkup, shtrihen disa ara e livadhe, të cilat 
kufizohen nga veriu me vijën kufitare Maqedoni- Kosovë, nga ana perëndimore 
me lumin Lepenc, nga jugu me një përroskë të vogël dhe nga ana e lindjes me 
magjistralen Shkup-Kosovë. Kjo hapësirë e vogël quhet Fusha e Bllacës.
Kjo fushë, tash frik është bërë e njohur. Se, Bllaca kurrë nuk do të njihej 
si fshat por as si vendkalim kufitar. Bllacës i doli zani dhe nami mu në 
këto ditë prilli të vitit 1999. Ky vend mu në këto ditë prilli të vitit 1999 
është në fokus të mediave elektronike botërore.
Kjo fushë, në këto ditë prilli është shndërruar në ferr, ose poligon (unë 
e pagëzova kështu) ku demonstrohet ferri vet.
Provat bëhen me shqiptarët e Kosovës. Ata (shqiptarët) janë future në 
sandviç, në mes kullës e çekiçit, si thonë,-(serbëve nga ana e siperme dhe 
maqedonëve nga ana e poshtme ). Provohen (shqiptarët) sa janë të qëndrueshëm 
nën qiellin e hapur, në shi e pse jo edhe në bore; si reagojnë në situate 
kaotike; si sillen në karantinë (ma merr mendja se karantina ska brirë); 
sa janë të orientuar në hapësirë por edhe në kohë; sa janë imun ndaj 
etjes,urisë, pagjumësisë, ndaj pisllëkut; çfarë virusesh po përhapen; çfarë 
epidemi po i përlan në këso rrethanash të pazakonshme,abnormale; sa prej 
tyre po i përballojnë kësaj prove e sa jo, pse po vdesin njerëzit, cilët 
janë shkaktarët e këtyre vdekjeve; sa, sa, sa e si, si dhe si?!
Dhe, ç është më interesante, e tërë kjo katrahurë, i tërë ky eksperiment 
po vëzhgohet-përcillet drejtpërdrejt nga ekspertë të ndryshëm . Këtu, në 
këtë fushë janë të përqendruara objektivat e shumë kamerave televizive nga i 
gjithë rruzulli tokësor. Ato (kamerat) me besnikëri të plotë gjirojnë por 
edhe transmetojnë pamje tmerruese, trishtuese dhe shokante në çdo skutë të 
botës.
Bota, me sa po duket, u befasua me rezultatin e provave në poligon. 
Madje ato (provat,ë?) dolën tepër të suksesshme.
Dikush, i porositur nga Vet Zoti, dha urdhër:
-Të ndërpritet eksperimenti aty- për aty, pa asnjë kusht!
-Pamjet e tilla janë të papërballueshme për botën e civilizuar.
-Të mos ua prishim qetësinë familjeve në botë!
-Të mos ua ndalim rriten fëmijëve të botës!
Kjo është Fusha e Bllacës.
Se, mos po u duket pak, ë?!

----------


## Fiori

*Kapitulli i pestë

UDHËTIMI PA CAK (!)*

E marte, 6 prill, 1999.
Bota, e tmerruar me pamjet trishtuese të eksperimentit të ferrit , merr 
vendim për zbrazjen e Fushës së Bllacës pa asnjë kusht.
Dhe, që nga orët e hershme të ditës së sotme, kolona e autobusëve i ngjason 
lumit. Fusha e Bllacës me të madhe nisi të zbrazet.
Të rraskapitur, me trauma e strese,të zverdhur, të parruar, me flokë të 
hapareshura, me rroba të pista, me disa çakla në duar, duke u mbajtur njëri 
për tjetrin futemi në njërën prej tri kolonave që shkojnë thik përpjetë 
drejtë autobusëve që po na presin. Me shumë ngadalë dalim në rrugë. Aty 
janë autobusët. Futemi në ta. Ulemi mbi çaklat tona, aty bri shoferit. 
Ora është pesëmbëdhjetë. Pranë meje ulet gruaja ime Shukrija, djemtë 
Enveri dhe Ylberi. Sapo u binda se nuk ngeli asnjëri, disi u qetësova, mora 
frymë lirshëm madje edhe të pamurit m u shtua. Menjëherë ktheva kokën prapa 
dhe që aty pashë Rizahun dhe Kadriun po ashtu me familje. Autobusi mbushet 
spic. Sigurish se ka mbi njëqind frymë. Ai niset drejtë Shkupit. Dëgjohet 
vetëm zhurma e makinës. Nuk flet asnjëri.
Jemi udhëtarë të pazakonshëm.
Për ta thyer këtë heshtje trishtuese, i drejtohem shoferit:
-Zotëri, dini se ku do të na çojnë?
-Ja, fare afër. Këtu ngatë Fushës së Shkupit është një kamp, aty do të 
vendoseni,- mu përgjigj maqedoni pa përtesë.
Dhe svonoi shumë, autobusi u ndal afër një kampi. Para nesh janë edhe dy 
autobusë. Para kolonës së autobusëve dalin policë të shumtë. Ka edhe ushtarë 
të huaj. Diçka llafosin. Marrim vesh se kampi është i stërmbushur, ska 
vend për të tjerë.
-Po tash?!  i them shoferit.
-Sa dini ju aq edhe unë,- më tha.
Presim,presim.
Prapa nesh, kolonës së autobusëve nuk i shihej fundi.
Pas gati dy orë qëndrimi, shoferi na tha se do të nisemi për në aeroportin 
e Shkupit.
Niset karvani . Futemi në Shkup. Sndalet asnjë çast, përndryshe shumica e 
udhëtarëve do të iknin . Shkojmë drejtë aeroportit. Ndalemi pranë tij. 
Presim edhe aty. Nuk ndodhi ajo që kujtuam. Vargu i autobusëve doli në një 
magjistrale e cila çonte në drejtim të jugut nëpër Luginën e Vardarit.
Natë e qetë.
Ecë karvani teposhtë.
-Tani?- i them mjeshtrit.
-Sdi. Kjo rrugë na shpie drejtë Gjevgjelisë, ama ka mundësi edhe për në 
Bullgari e Turqi,-tha.
Karvani ecë Luginës së Vardarit. Policia me drita alarmi i prin kolonës.
Udhëtojmë vetëm udhëtojmë e nuk dimë se ku shkojmë.
Udhëtim pa cak(!).
Lugina e Vardarit ushton nga gjëmimi i makinave të shumta.
Dikur shohim drita të shumta të qytetit të Velesit. Mirëpo, në afërsi të 
tij, kolona kthen në të djathtë. Tash e kuptova se po shkojmë drejtë 
perëndimit, do me thënë se udhëtimi ynë nuk do të përfundojë në Turqi e 
ndoshta as në Greqi. I drejtohem shoferit:
-E lamë drejtimin e Gjevgjelisë, tani po shkojmë drejtë perëndimit. Këndej 
është Manastiri e Ohri, por po çuditem pse u sollëm kaq rrotull kur dihet se 
rruga nëpër Pollog e Kërçovë është shumë më e shkurtër?!
-Po më duket se këtë hapësirë po e njihkit më mirë se sa unë. Seriozisht po 
them,-më tha vozitësi.- As unë nuk e di se ku po shkojmë, përpos, nëse ka 
ndonjë kamp këtu në Pellagoni. Sdi, sdi,- i rrudhi krahët mjeshtri.
Rrugëtimi pa cak vazhdon. Udhëtarët e molisur ankohen. Është zagushi e 
madhe. Disa kanë filluar edhe të vjellin. Qeska najloni nuk ka. Autobusi 
kundërmon erë të keqe. Disa nga udhëtarët kërkojnë të kryejnë nevojën e 
vogël por edhe të madhen. Jo, nuk iu mundësohet. Shoferi ndoshta do ta ndal 
autobusin por nuk guxon prej policisë. Ecë, ecë vargani.
Në një vend të vogël shohim ca drita neoni. Autobusët ndalojnë. Është një 
pompë karburantesh. Secila makinë afrohet dhe mbushet me naftë. Disa nga 
udhëtarët shfrytëzojnë rastin. Dalin nga autobusët, shkojnë në tualet, lajnë 
duar e faqe, freskohen. Edhe duhanxhinjtë shfrytzojnë rastin,furnizohen me 
cigare.
-Brenda!,-urdhëroi një polic.
-Ju lutem, ta blej vetëm një pako cigare!- iu lut njëri policit.
-Brenda po them! Cigare mund të blesh edhe në doganë,- tha polici.
Fjala doganë na dha të kuptojmë se ne po dëbohemi jashtë Maqedonisë, po 
ku se?! Ndoshta do të futemi në Greqi, këtu në ndonjë vendkalim afër 
Manastirit,ose në Shqipëri, po, përse këndejpari?!.
Niset karvani. Ecim në ankth. Futemi në Manastir. Dalim. Vijojmë rrugën.
Udhëtim tepër i mundimshëm. Udhëtarët mbështeten njëri në tjetrin. Koten, 
disa edhe flenë. Shoferi kryen punën e vet me shumë kujdes.
-Vozis udhëtarë të çuditshëm. Më keni befasuar. Si është e mundur të jeni 
kaq të sjellshëm?!-më pyeti maqedoni.
E shikova drejtë në sy, vura buzën në gaz dhe ia ktheva:
-Zotëri , ne nuk po vemi në ekskursion. Po ecim, po ecim e nuk dimë se ku 
shkojmë. A i ka ndodhur ndonjë njeriut ndonjëherë të ecë, të ecë; të ecë e 
të ecë e të mos e dijë cakun e udhëtimit?! Jo. Neve po! Vetëm neve! Zot, 
mos e provo askënd me udhëtim si ky! I rëndë qenka, tepër i rendë!- iu 
përgjigja.
-Zotëri!-më thirri vozitësi,- Tash e kam të qartë. Kërkoj falje për pyetjen 
që ua bëra por ta dini se ju pyeta pa të keq. Mua, si shofer me një përvojë 
të gjatë, më keni lënë përshtypje tepër të mirë dhe të jeni të bindur, tani 
po më dhimbseni shumë,- tha.
Karvani nisi të lëshohet një tatëpjetëze të gjatë.
-Sikur zbresim drejtë Ohrit,- i them
-Ju thash edhe më parë, ju i ditkeni këto anë më mire se sa unë.
Po. Pikërisht ashtu. Shohim në errësirë dritat elektrike që reflektojnë 
në sipërfaqen e liqenit të Ohrit. Tash kuptova se caku ynë nuk është Greqia. 
Ku? Edhe kjo dilemë u sqarua shumë shpejtë. Futemi në Ohër. Kolona e 
autobusëve lakoi në të majtë. Ecim drejtë Shën Naumit, vendkalim kufitar 
Maqedoni Shqipëri.
Udhëtimin tim për në Shqipëri e kam ëndërruar me dekada të tëra. 
Bile,thosha , sapo të zbres në tokën e Shqipërisë, do të kërrusem, do të bie 
në gjunjë, do ti mbush grushtet me dhe, dhe, dheun do ta puthë siç puthet 
nëna, ati, fëmija.



*HYRJA NË SHQIPËRI*

Ora 
është 04 , e mërkurë, 7 prill, 1999.
Kolona e autobusëve ndalet në Shën Naum. Doganierët nuk i kryejnë 
formalitetet e zakonshme kufitare. Nuk i kërkojnë dokumentet e udhëtimit 
(skemi), si kontrollojnë as valixhet (skemi as valixhe). Një doganiere 
shënon numrat e targave të makinave . Ajo i drejtohet shoferit:
-Sa udhëtarë keni, përafërsisht?
Vozitësi vështroi hapësirën e autobusit dhe iu përgjigj:
-Njëqind deri njëqind e dhjetë. Po, a dini sa autobusë jemi në kolonë?-u 
interesua shoferi.
-Njëqind e dymbëdhjetë( !), më thanë policia,- ia ktheu ajo.
Bisedën e bënin me ton tepër të ulët. Po, kur ndjeva numrin njëqind e 
dymbëdhjetë, u tremba. Shpejtë bëra një llogari: Njëqind e dymbëdhjetë herë 
njëqind e dhjetë , barazi me dymbëdhjetë mijë e treqind e njerëz(!).
Ngela pa frymë. Hej, dymbëdhjetë mijë njerëz të futemi përnjëherë në 
Shqipëri!!!
-Po, kjo shifër është shokante mor jahu! Sdi kujt i thash ma zë tëlat.
Shërbimi doganor se zvarrit punën. Urdhëroi nisjen e kolonës. Dhe, futemi 
në tokën e Shqipërisë. Tani nuk u përmbajta, m ë rrodhën lotët.
Gruaja më vërejti:
-Ç ke, sje mirë, ë? Merre pakëz ujë!,- tha tepër e shqetësuar.
-Jo grua, asgjë nuk kam por e din pse po qajë?
-Ku ta di unë?!
-Po qajë oj grua, po qajë sepse nuk e kam imagjinuar ardhjen time në 
Shqipëri kështu siç erdhëm tash. Kështu as në ëndërr skam pasur rastin të 
shoh. Su gëzova oj grua, su gëzova, përkundrazi, jam tepër i tronditur. 
Se, tani, Shqipëria është shumë e dobët ekonomikisht,tash edhe ne kosovarët 
që hymë këtu, ata që kanë hyrë para neve dhe ata që do të hyjnë pas nesh, do 
të bëhemi barrë tepër e rëndë për Shqipërinë. Dëgjo mirë! Vetëm në këtë 
kolonë jemi mbi dymbëdhjetë mijë njerëz, po ata që kanë hyrë para e edhe 
ata që do të vijnë pas nesh , do të bëhemi me qindra mijëra e ndoshta edhe 
milion! (Mos o Zot!) E, si do ta përballojë Shqipëria gjithë këtë 
fluks?!. Kaq shumë refugjatë do ta gjunjëzojnë edhe shtetin më të fuqishëm e 
lere më Shqipërinë! Kjo më brengos oj grua, kjo.
-Hajrush, bota është me Shqipërinë, vet na ke thënë. Ajo do ta ndihmojë 
atë, ajo do të na ndihmojë edhe neve, po, më trego se ku jemi tash, si njoh 
unë këto anë,-më dha pakëz kurajë, ndoshta edhe me qëllim.
-Tani veç jemi në Shqipëri. Ja, i sheh ata policë, shqiptarë janë. 
Tushemisht i thënka këtij vendi. Së shpejti do të nisemi për në Korçë`, 
kështu po thonë,- i them.
Dhe, vërtetë kështu edhe ndodhi.
Karvani, tani i prirë nga policia shqiptare nisi rrugëtimin drejtë 
Pogradecit për në Korçë. Futemi në një vendbanim buzë liqenit. Duket se 
është periferia apo Pogradeci vet, sdi. Karvani lakoi në të majtë përveç 
tre autobusëve që u shkëputën nga kolona. Autobusët tjerë vijuan rrugën 
për në Korçë.
Ora është pesë. Udhëtarët janë tepër të lodhur. Nuk tregojnë kurrfarë 
interesimi se në ç vend janë e as ku po shkojnë. Vargu ngjitet një 
përpjetëze me plot lakesa. Makinat gjëmojnë trishtueshëm . Me ngadalë dalim 
në breg. Lëshohemi një tatëpjete të gjatë. Lëvizja e makinave është bukur e 
ngadalshme dhe e sigurt . Edhe shoferi ynë ka lodhje. Mori një shishe 
ujë,piu, lagu fytyrën ,qafën , u freskua.
Nisi të zbardh dita. Para nesh, si nëpër mjegull u duk një fushë e gjatë. 
Sa mbaj mend nga gjeografia, mund të jetë Fusha e Maliqit ose e Korçës. Tani 
në të dy anët e rrugës shoh bunkerët e Enverit. Për këto fortesa kishim 
dëgjuar shumë fjalë, e, ja , tani jemi fare pranë tyre!
Lind dielli. Makina të ndryshme lëvizin edhe nga drejtimi i kundërt. 
Popullata vendëse përcjellin kolonën me shumë kureshtje. Kolonë të tillë nuk 
kishin pare as nëpër filma, kurse tash ja,ajo parakalon para syve të tyre. 
Karvani i afrohet Korçës. Ndoshta udhëtimi ynë po i afrohet cakut, ndoshta!.
Po. Futemi në Korçë. Autobusët parkohen buzë trotuareve të qytetit. 
Zbarkojnë barrën e pazakonshme. Autobusi ynë ndalet afër pallatit të 
sporteve Skëdrbeu. Shoferi përshëndet udhëtarët por asnjërin se ndjeva 
duke ia kthyer përshëndetjen. Tjera halle kanë këta njerëz,tjera.
Ora është shtatë e gjysmë. Bën shumë ftohtë. Udhëtarët zbresin, zbresin. 
Shumë bëhen. Afrohen njëri pranë tjetrit, tentojnë të ngrohen njëri me 
tjetrin. Disa edhe qajnë, disa mallkojnë. Po e shënoj vetëm një : Sikur të 
ishim kafshë, do të ishim shumë më të lumtur, do të trajtoheshim më mirë, 
fatkeqësia qëndron(!) se ne jemi njerëz plus shqiptarë nga Kosova! .
Korçarët na vështrojnë me dhimbje. Edhe ata janë të frikësuar.
Rreth orës nëntë paraqiten disa njerëz të cilët duket se janë të angazhuar 
për përkujdesjen tonë. Një burrë i pashëm me një megafon në dorë doli në 
mes të rrugës dhe nisi të flasë:
-Vëllezër dhe motra kosovarë, mirë se na keni ardhur! Binduni vëllezër, ne 
nuk patëm njohuri për ardhjen tuaj. Na keni zënë në befasi, të papërgatitur. 
Por mos u merakosni: shumë shpejtë do të ju vendosim në vende të sigurta,- 
na dha kurajë burri me megafon. Pastaj na këshilloi se si të veprojmë në 
këto çaste hutije.
Dhe sipas udhëzimeve të njeriut me megafon, turma niset drejtë palestrës së 
sporteve. Në mënyrë tepër të disiplinuar njerëzit futen në pallat i cili 
mbushet shumë shpejtë. Ne që patëm fatin të futemi brenda patëm një çikë 
privilegje, bile e kemi më ngrohtë. Ata që ngelën për në stadium, do ta 
kenë më keq. Ne ulemi në ulëset e simpatizuesve të lojërave, ama nuk jemi 
ithtarë të asnjë sporti.
Kush jemi ne?!
Jemi të dëbuar nga vatrat tona. Atje ( O Zot, sa tmerr ! Kosovës i them 
Atje!) lindën të parët tanë,Atje vdiqën, Atje pushojnë, Atje u lindëm 
edhe ne, Atje u rritëm, por ja, tash nuk jemi Atje. Jemi në pallatin e 
sporteve Skënderbeu të Korçës. Spektatorë të pazakonshëm. Shikojmë njëri 
tjetrin. Frikësohemi nga njëri tjetri. E tutim shoqi- shoin : Fytyra të 
prishura, të zverdhura, të nxira, të ënjtura, burra të parruar, me leshra të 
hapareshura,fëmijë të zhytur, pleq e plaka të shtrira në dysheme të 
palestrës, me rroba të flliçta. Duken sikurse kufoma me të vetmin dallim se 
këto, këtu në sallë, po lëvizin, pra, janë kufoma të gjalla( ! ).
Spektakël e jo mahi!
Ky pallat, por as pallatet tjera në gjithë rruzullin tokësorë, kurrënjëherë, 
ama bash asnjëherë nuk kanë parë spektakël të këtillë, jam më shumë se i 
bindur.
Rri ulë, vështroj publikun dhe pyes: Vallë, është këtu caku i maratonës 
sonë apo do të vazhdojmë marshimin?!
Në dysheme të palestrës një burrë sillet rreth një kazani të madh. Në 
dorë ka një lloz me të cilin po përzien sheqer, çaj qenka duke përgatitur. 
Disa djem të zhdërvjelltë stivojnë bukë, disa të tjerë presin me thika kurse 
disa çupa nisen të na shpërndajnë bukë e çaj . Dalëngadalë , të gjithë 
shkuesit morën bukë e çaj.
Ora është pesëmbëdhjetë. Një burrë me megafon i drejtohet masës:
-Vini re, vini re!
Vëllezër e motra, tani do të dilni nga palestra. Para pallatit do të vijnë 
mjetet e transportit me të cilat do të transportoheni në vende të caktuara. 
Kryefamiljarë! Tuboni anëtarët e familjeve tuaja në mënyrë që të mos 
ndaheni. Ju faleminderit për mirëkuptim!
Vepruam siç na tha këshilluesi . Dolëm para sallës. Aty ka autobusë , 
minibusë dhe shumë vetura. Kishte edhe policë të cilët na udhëzonin se si të 
veprojmë. Urdhrat e tyre i respektojmë me përpikëri. Automjetet mbushen 
me njerëz dhe shpërndahen në drejtime të ndryshme.
Na vjen radha: unë me gruan dhe dy djemtë, Kadriu me grua, dy vajzat, djalin 
dhe reja me një çapëze, Agnesën, e cila sot ka ditëlindjen e pestë , Rizahu 
me grua dhe dy vajzat, gjithsej pesëmbëdhjetë veta futemi në një kombi.
Shoferi i dha zjarr makinës, dolëm nga Korça.
-Ku na çoni zotëri?- e pyeta sapo dolëm nga qyteti.
-Në Progër. Progëri është komunë e Prefekturës së Korçës. Nuk është larg. Ka 
njëzet kilometra nga Korça.
Ecë makina drejtë Fushës së Devollit.
Para nesh, pak në të majtë, shoh një kodër shumë të lartë, në formë plisi 
me maje të mbuluar me bore. Kodër shumë karakteristike.
-Si quhet kjo kodër?- e pyes mjeshtrin.
-Mali i Ivanit,- më tha shkurt.
-Ëhë!,- bëra me qëllim. Vozitësi sfoli.
Nuk vonoi shumë, kombi lëshoi rrugën e asfaltuar, lakoi në të majtë në një 
rrugë të shtruar me gurë. Para nesh u shfaq një mal shkëmbor shumë i lartë 
dhe tërësisht i zhveshur. Rrëzë tij pamë një fshat.
-Ky është Progëri,- na njoftoi shoferi.
Na solli para një ndërtese dhe e ndali makinën.
-Kjo është komuna e Progërit. Ju do të zbritni ndërsa unë do të kthehem në 
Korçë.
Zbritëm.
Dhe, përnjëherë, çupat, gratë por edhe djemtë ia plasën vajit me zë. Sapo 
desha të ndërmarr diçka për ti ndalur, para meje doli një burrë i gjatë, 
afër të pesëdhjetave, thatak , flokëzi dhe bukur zeshkan ( më vonë mësova 
emrin e tij, Refat Agolli, kryetar i komunës ) dhe:
-Mirë se na ardhët ( më duket se kështu u shpreh ) vëllezër e motra!
-Mirë se u gjetëm!- ia ktheva por nuk munda të bisedoj më shumë me 
mikpritësin sepse isha i zënë me fëmijët, vajzat, djamtë dhe gratë,që nuk 
po e ndalin vajin. Dramë e vërtetë. Dalin edhe disa burra e gra për të 
na pritur por edhe ata u zunë shumë ngushtë. Vendësit shikonin njëri tjetrin 
të hutuar. Ngela në mes dy zjarreve. Nisi të më errësohej, veshët më 
ushtonin. U turpërova tepër shumë por edhe u frikësova. Mora guximin dhe me 
një britmë të pazakonshme klitha:
-Mjaft më! Mos tua ndiej zanin! Në vend se të gëzoheni, po qyrraveni këtu! 
Çap! Çaaap! Mshilne gojen!,-u qirra .
Duket se klithma ime u pagua mirë. Ajo e bëri efektin e vet. Të gjithë e 
ndalën vajin. Ndoshta ishte klithmë trishtuese ose shumë kërcënuese. Edhe 
zeshkani u step . Ka mundësi të jetë frikësuar edhe ai. Eca drejtë tij dhe i 
thash:
-Ju lutem zotëri, të më falni! Ndoshta u solla tepër keq, ama këtu më 
erdhi. Zotëri, kini parasysh traumat dhe streset që kemi, Ndoshta sjemi 
edhe normal,ndoshta. Mos ua zini për të madhe këtyre njerëzve që po qajnë. 
Zotëri, kanë të drejtë.
Zeshkani u zverdh. Më shikon drejtë në sy sikurse unë atë. Gjendemi 
ballë-për ballë. Ia shoh kokrrat e lotëve që i rrokullisen teposhtë faqeve. 
Marr guximin:
-Mbahu or burrë! Ju duhet të na trimëroni e jo të na lëndoni në këto 
çaste. Po ani, mirë. Se, në lotët e tu shoh diçka shumë të fuqishme, shoh 
shpresën e këtyre frymëve. Vaji yt na jep kurajë, forcë na jep.- i them.
Ma shtriu dorën. Kapemi dorë përdore, ia shtrëngojmë njëri tjetrit. Më 
tërhoqi dhe u përqafuam shumë, shumë. Nuk folëm asnjëri. Vetëm hukamat e 
ngrohta përziheshin e zemrat rrihnin me ritëm tepër të shpejtuar.
-Do vemi brenda,- na tha esmeri me një gjuhë të lezetshme.
Nisemi njëri pas tjetrit. Në këtë çast, ndodhi edhe një rrëmujë shokuese. 
Papritmas u dëgjuan dhjetë-dymbëdjetë eksplodime të fuqishme shumë afër. 
Fëmijët, vajzat dhe gratë bërtitën trishtueshëm:
-Kukuu, edhe këtu po na gjuajnë!,-dhe instiktivisht u turrën drejt meje, 
sikur e donë ndihmën time. Unë, poashtu, jam i tmerruar. Nuk di çfarë po 
ndodh .Tani nuk më punon as goja as koka. Ngela si memec i rrethuar nga 
fëmijët.
Esmeri kuptoi panikun tonë dhe me të shpejtë thirri me zë tëlartë:
-Mos u trembni,mos keni merak! Këto sjanë bomba jo. Janë eksplodime të 
minave në gurthyesin e fshatit. Pa panik! Qetësohuni ju lutem, qetësohuni! 
Kjo është punë e përditëshme,ama ju jeni zënë në befasi. Ska asnjë 
rrezik,qetësohuni!.
Unë menjëherë e kuptova intervenimin e zeshkanit. Tash, fjalët e kryetarit 
ua tregova fëmijëve,të cilët me mjaft vështirësi më kuptuan , por më e 
rëndësishmja është se u bindën dhe u qetësuan.
Futemi në një dhomë bukur të madhe ( ndoshta është sallë) ku paskan vënë 
katër shtretër me nga një syngjer përsipër, disa karrige dhe një tryezë. 
Ulemi kush ku mundet. Shikojmë njëri tjetrin dhe sikur pyesim: A thua, kah 
do të vazhdojë maratona jonë?!
Pas pak hyri zeshkani me pesë gjashtë gra dhe aq burra. Na përshëndetën 
ngrohtësisht. Në sytë e tyre vërej shqetësim. Marrim vesh se të gjithë janë 
nëpunës të komunës. Mundohen të jenë të afërt, sidomos gratë me gra.
-Këtu do të pushoni një çikëz, do të hani edhe darkën, kurse ne po dalim në 
zyrë tjetër dhe do tu shpërndajmë nëpër familjet e progarëve. Vendosja e 
juaj do të jetë e përkohshme. Ne, brenda pak ditësh do ti adaptojmë disa 
lokale ku pastaj do të qëndroni kohë të pacaktuar. Ne, këtu, jemi njerëz 
të varfër, ama strehë, bukë e kripë dhe zemër kemi me bollëk, do të bindeni 
edhe ju,- na tha kryetari i komunës.
-Edhe ne nuk kërkojmë asgjë më tepër. Po ti kemi këto që i numëruat do të 
jemi tepër të lumtur,-ia prita.
-Patjetër!- pohoi.
-Ju faleminderit për fjalët e ngrohta!,- i them kryetarit.
-Qofshi me nder!



*
Kapitulli i gjashtë

VENDOSJA NË PROGËR*

E shtunë, 10 prill, 1999.
Në Progër, siç u thash edhe më parë, arritëm me shtatë prill të vitit 1999.
Atë natë, në orët e vona, na shpërndanë nëpër familjet e progarëve.
Unë me të shoqen dhe dy djemtë shkuam tek familja e 
Yllnor Dedesë.
Me tu futur në shtëpinë e Yllnorit, kuptova se aty do të 
qëndrojmë fare pak, sepse Yllnori nuk qenka i  komun  si u shpreh ai.
Anëtarët e familjes së Yllnorit u frikësuan kur na panë. Po , kanë arsye 
për frikë. Ne jemi tepër të lodhur, të mërzitur, të pa disponuar, të prishur 
në pamje, me rroba të fëlliqta, e me siguri edhe kundërmojmë erë te keqe. 
Menjëherë na futën në një dhomë ku gjetëm dy shtretër hekuri.
Dëshironim të biem sa më shpejtë në gjumë, se, kemi harruar të flemë si 
duhet. Edhe mikpritësit nuk na pengojnë.
Ramë në gjumë si të vdekur.
Të nesërmen, afër mesditës,zonja e shtëpisë,Ferdezja, na zgjoi nga gjumi. 
Ajo kishte ngrohur ujë të shumtë për tu pastruar. Lahemi njëri pas 
tjetrit, të katërtit. Tash, pas larjes dukemi paksa më të mirë, sado kudo, 
hoqëm zdralen por edhe erën e keqe të Bllacës. Tani familjarët e Dedesë 
duken më të disponuar. Na afrohen shumë afër dhe filluan të interesohen se 
kush jemi, si quhemi dhe nga jemi. Edhe ne u interesuam për mikpritësit 
njësoj. Biseduam bukur shumë.
Zonja e shtëpisë kishte përgatitur një drekë me të gjitha të mirat. Ulemi 
tok me ta. Hamë bash mirë, ndonëse zonja Ferdeze nuk u nda e kënaqur me  
nazet  tona.
Pas dreke, bashkë me Yllnorin vajtëm në komunë. Aty duhesh të regjistrohemi 
kush nga është i ardhur si dhe tek kush është i vendosur. Momentalisht u 
regjistruam 64 kosovarë. Të ardhurit janë nga vise të ndryshme të Kosovës, 
si nga Ferizaj, Prishtina, Podujeva, Malisheva, Sedllari (Shala) dhe 
Landovica.
Pushtetarët vendorë po përpiqen të na sigurojnë strehim të përshtatshëm 
për një kohë të pacaktuar. Mua m a ofruan një lokal ( ish kafene ) të 
lënë pas dore, aty, në afërsi të komunës. Lokali paska qenë pronë e dy 
vëllezërve bineqë, të cilët para gjashtë viteve paskan vdekur në një 
aksident trafiku dhe që atëherë këmbë njeriu nuk paska hyrë brenda madje as 
motra e tyre, Elvira, që tani po na shoqëron.
Ndërtesa qenka e ngritur rrëzë shkëmbit. Ana e poshtme duket si trekatëshe 
kurse ana e epërme rrafsh me tokë. Rreth e përqark paska mbeturina të 
shumta. Lokali mund të adaptohet disi por pengesë e madhe më duket se qenka 
jashtë fshatit, pa rrethojë, i pambrojtur nga bagëtia e fshatit e sidomos 
nga qentë e shumtë të cilët këtë vend e paskan cak të tyre. Pastaj nuk paska 
as vend për tu pastruar. Sa për pastrim ia bëjmë disi por ç është më e 
keqja nuk paska WC ( këtu po i thënkan banjë) fare. Mirëpo, alternativë 
tjetër nuk kam, doemos më duhet të vendosem në te më pëlqeu ose jo.
Komunarët mi dhanë dy krevate hekuri, dy sfungjerë , dhjetë batanije 
(guverta u thënkan këta ), katër karrige dhe një tryezë. Çaklat që i morëm i 
vendosëm disi në dhomë, bëmë disa meremetime të vogla, e pastruam, ma lidhën 
koretin dhe me dhjetë prill u vendosëm në te.
Natën e parë thuaja se fare nuk fjetëm. Gruaja por edhe djemtë 
frikësoheshin bukur shumë. Më duhet të them se kishin të drejtë për tu 
frikësuar sepse ishim në periferi, të vetmuar, rrëzë shkëmbit malor, i cili 
duket se do të shembet në çdo moment mbi ndërtesë. Dera e dhomës është 
totalisht e kalbur, nuk mbyllet fare. E mbyllim me një batanije për ta 
penguar të ftohtit .
Diku para agimit fjetën të gjithë ndërsa unë kujdestarova deri sa 
zbardhi dita. Kur pashë progarët duke lëshuar bagëtinë dhe duke mbushur ujë 
poshtë tek burimi, rashë.



*PROFESIONI IM ËSHTË MËSUES,DHE VETËM MËSUES!*

E hënë, 19 prill, 1999.
Është ora nëntë. Një kamion i ngarkuar me ndihma humanitare u parkua para 
komunës së Progërit. Disa njerëz filluan ta shkarkojnë, e, në mesin e tyre 
është edhe kryetari i komunës, Refat Agolli. Unë jam shumë afër dhe pa u 
hamendur shkova pranë tyre me qëllim të caktuar.
-Zotëri kryetar, më vjen shumë rëndë kur ju shoh duke shkarkuar maunën. A 
bën ta bëjmë ne këtë punë? Kemi katër- pesë djem të cilët janë të lirë dhe 
të gatshëm ta bëjnë këtë punë pa kurrfarë përtese, madje jo vetëm sot por sa 
herë të ketë nevojë,- i thash seriozisht.
Kryetari më kuptoi fare mirë.
Menjëherë ftova dy djemtë e mi, Enverin me Ylberin,Avdylin e Kadriut dhe 
një tjetër nga Landovica. Djemtë , shumë shpejtë e shkarkuan mallin, e 
palosën në vendin e duhur dhe me kërkesën e tyre shkuan për në Maçurishtë 
(fshat afër Progërit) për ta shkarkuar mallin e destinuar për atje.
Pasi u krye puna, kryetari më ftoi në zyrën e tij. Shkova por pak si me dro 
.. Më priti tepër mire. Më bëri respekt të veçantë, më uli në kolltukun e 
tij, më servoi pije dhe duhan.
Për çudi, zyra e kryetarit shumë shpejtë u mbush me nëpunës dhe nëpunëse të 
komunës. Dhe, në mënyrë krejt spontane nisëm një bisedë jo të zakonshme, 
disi sikur më intervistojnë. U tregova shumë gjëra për luftën, masakrat , 
për dëbimin, për Bllacën. Të pranishmit janë tepër kureshtarë. Me 
vëmendje të posaçme më përcjellin çka po flas por edhe si po shprehem. Më 
duhet tu them se kisha njëfarë treme, megjithatë maksimalisht isha i 
koncentruar si në temë ashtu edhe në të folur.
Dhe, pasuan pyetjet direkete:
-Zotëri Ajrush ( se theksuakan tingullin h ) tani jeni në Shqipëri, cili 
është mendimi juaj për Shqipërinë?-më pyeti kryetari .
Për një moment u hamenda të përgjigjem apo jo. Se, m u duk pak si pyetje 
provokuese. Vendosa për variantin e parë.
-Po, e kuptova thelbin e pyetjes. Do të përgjigjem shumë lirshëm por me një 
kusht: të mos prekët asnjëri prej jush,- i thash si me shaka.
Gjatë këtyre ditëve pata mundësinë të llafosem me shumë vendës moshash dhe 
shtresash të ndryshme. Të gjithë, ama bash të gjithë më folën fjalë tepër 
ofenduese për Enverin. Bile kisha përshtypjen se po më ngacmojnë. Nejse, 
këtë deri diku e kam të qartë. Mirëpo, edhe për Berishën nuk dëgjova 
asnjë fjalë të mirë. Pastaj, çka është edhe më keq, nuk janë të kënaqur as 
me pushtetin aktual(!). Unë nuk pajtohem me ta, sepse nuk është e mundur që 
të gjithë të jenë të këqij,nuk do të pajtohesha as me juve nëse jeni në 
taborin e tyre. Sipas mendimit tim, ju, në Shqipëri, keni shumë të 
mira, ama nuk ua dini vlerën sa duhet. Këtë e kam vërejtur gjatë këtyre pak 
ditëve. Për ta ilustruar këtë që thash, po marr dy shembuj konkret:
Dini, çdo ditë lind dielli, i cili na sjell dritë, ngrohtësi , jetë. 
Por, ne, asnjëherë nuk bisedojmë për diellin. Ose:Njeriu pa ajër nuk ka 
mundësi të jetojë hiq më shumë se tre minutë. Po, meqë ka ajër me bollëk, 
kurrënjëherë nuk e zëmë në gojë atë, sepse, nuk ia çmojmë vlerën fare . 
Kuptoni?
Ju, keni shtetin tuaj, i keni të gjitha institucionet, ashtu si janë, të 
mira apo të brishta . T uajat janë. E keni Lirinë , po e përsëris, e 
keni Lirinë, së cilës, për fat të keq, nuk ia dini vlerën. Ju , 
fatmirësisht, nuk dini çka donë të thotë të të sundojë i huaji në shtëpinë 
t uaj , ju, prapë po them për fat të mirë, nuk dini ç`është okupatori, ju, 
nuk dini (praktikisht ,ë?) ç është armiku, ju, nuk dini ç  është 
robëria, ju, nuk dini kush janë çetnikët . (Më vështrojnë me vëmendje ).
Ja një të dhënë shumë të saktë për çetnikët:
Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, një bandë çetnikësh hasin në një shtatzënë. 
Njëri nga çetnikët thotë : Kjo grua djalë ka në bark.Tjetri ia pret :Jo, 
vajzë ka. Jo djalë -jo vajzë, lidhen me kusht : Nëse gruaja ka djalë në 
bark, çetniku i parë do ta fitojë një litër raki,ose anasjelltas, do ta 
humbas një litër raki. Dhe, pa një pa dy i bien gruas bajonetë, ia çajnë 
barkun, ia nxjerrin foshnjën nga barku, e ngulin në bajonetë dhe e çojnë 
lart.  Djalë-klithi çetniku i parë dhe nisi të mburret për fitimin e 
bastit , ndërsa të tjerët filluan të tallen me humbësin e bastit . (Gratë 
klithën me bobooo! ) .
Vini re !
Asnjërit si vajti mëndja se kishin kryer dy krime makabre.
Këta, pra, janë çetnikët .
Ne, me ta kemi punë.
Prandaj, sikur ti dinin këto që ua numërova, jam më shumë se i bindur, 
ndryshe do të shprehshin , - u thash dhe prita reagimin e tyre.
Për çudi, asnjëri nuk foli, vetëm shikuan njëri tjetrin dhe sikur pohuan 
ashtu është.
Mbretëroi një heshtje absolute.
-Çfarë mendimi keni për Nanon?- vijoi kryetari me pyetje ndoshta edhe për 
ta thyer heshtjen që u krijua.
Unë isha i vendosur të përgjigjem ashtu si mendoj, u bë ç u bë.
-Po. Nano nuk gëzon respekt në Kosovë. Ai bisedoi në Kretë me xhelatin 
Milosheviq, bile i dha dritën jeshile kur Nano pohoi se çështja e Kosovës 
është çështje e brendshme e Serbisë. Çfarë mjerani. Noli do të 
thoshte: Vaj vatani e mjerë mileti! Kaq, besoj se ska nevojë të them 
gjë më tepër. (Nuk reaguan).
-Po, për Berishën mund të thoni gjë?- më pyeti një shkurtaq i cili më 
duket se qenka nanoist.
-Po . Edhe për Berishën kam mendimin tim. Ai ( Berisha ) nuk flet por 
çirret. E, demokracia dhe të çirrurit nuk shkojnë bashkë, ju thoni tok. 
Më duket se jam mjaft i qartë, ë?- iu përgjigja shkurt.
-Po Qosja ?- m u drejtua një i moshuar.
-Qosja, në momentin kur filloi të merret me politikë-huqi. Ajo (politika) iu 
kthye si bumerang. Ai (Qosja ) në vend se të vajtojë për trazirat që ndodhën 
këtu në Shqipëri, ato (trazirat, ë? ) i quajti si revolucion, madje  
revolucion i vonuar. Epo, ja se ku na vajti i gjori Rexhë! Kaq. - i 
thash.
-Mirë, po Majko? më pyeti një bukuroshe.
-Majko është një bukurosh përplot me energji. Dëgjuam se ka marrë vendim të 
prerë për të mos lëshuar asnjë kosovarë të largohet nga Shqipëria. Ky vendim 
i kryeministrit është shumëdimensional, domethënës edhe largpamës. Njeri i 
duhur në- kohë të duhur. Njerëz të këtillë na duhen. I lumtë! -e urova
-Mund të na flisni diçka për Demaçin?, - m'u drejtua një nëpunëse e postës.
-Po vërej se vazhdimisht më ngacmoni. Megjithatë unë do të flas edhe për 
te, natyrisht po flas në emrin tim, ashtu si unë i shoh gjërat, gjë që nuk 
donë të thotë të jetë siç them unë,ë?. Ishte fjala për Demaçin. Ai është 
Nelsoni shqiptar . Dini, ishte zëdhënës i UÇK-së. Po, kur Delegacioni 
Shqiptar i Kosovës ishte në Konferencën e Rambujesë për Kosovën, Ademi 
refuzoi të firmoset Marrëveshja në Paris. Duket se është një rebel i madh. U 
grind edhe me UÇK-n. Do të më vinte shumë mirë sikur të jem gabim.
-Po për Mejdanin dini gjë?-më pyeti një djalë i ri.
-Mejdanin nuk kam pasur mundësi ta njoh. Dëgjo, nëse nuk e përkrah asnjë 
parti, qoftë majtiste ose djathtiste, pra, nëse është i paanshëm, do të 
jetë një president me perspektivë të shkëlqyer. Tash ka rastin të dëshmohet 
e të afirmohet si në vend ashtu edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Ka kohë të 
dëshmohet, ka,- i them.
-Për Rugovën nuk thatë asnjë fjalë,-ndërhyri kryetari i komunës pak si 
me të qeshur.
-Po, ju s më pyetët,- ia ktheva edhe unë në mënyrë të njëjtë.
-A bën të na thoni diç për te?- shtoi kryetari.
-Bën, pse jo. Rugova (sipas meje,ë?) është personalitet shumë enigmatik, 
të mos them misterioz. Ndoshta është shumë i ditur, ndoshta, ...(!)
-Po, ai (Rugova H .I.) para ca ditësh pati një takim me Milosheviqin, 
madje kërkoi nga NATO-ja ti ndalojë bombardimet ndaj Serbisë, si e 
komentoni ju këtë veprim të tij ?-më ndërpreu nanoisti me cinizëm.
-Ashtu është thënë. Edhe ne kemi dëgjuar për atë takim që është 
organizuar, në fund të marsit. Ku, e në çfarë rrethanash është mbajtur 
nuk dihet asgjë. Një gjë dihet me saktësi: Rugova është zënë rob. E, me 
robin, robëruesi , në këtë rast Milosheviqi, manipulon si të dojë. 
Paraprakisht është shkruar skenari, është sjellë Rugova në atë farë kthinën 
e Milosheviqit, ia kanë vënë tekstin përpara,ia kanë vënë automatikun në 
kokë dhe e kanë urdhëruar për ta nënshkruar atë farë deklarate. 
Kameramanët kanë gjiruar tërë ceremoninë  e firmosjes së asaj letre dhe 
e kanë plasuar para mediumeve vendore e botërore, gjoja se, Rugova po 
kërkon ndërprerjen e bombardimeve(!) . Por e vërteta është krejt ndryshe: 
Rugova me vite të tëra ka kërkuar nga NATO-ja që të intervenojë, të na 
shpëtojë . E, sot, kur NATO-ja është në veprim të plotë,Rugova të kërkojë 
ndërprerjen e bombardimeve, është absolutisht gënjeshtër, është një skenar 
i pakripë, tek ne i themi rrenë e kulluar. Edhe një gjë e di: Rugova 
mund të jetë gjithçka, përveç kuisling (tradhtar) kurrën e kurrës 
smund të jetë. Për Rugovën vetëm koha do të na dëshmojë e pastaj do të 
mësojmë me saktësi se kush (është ) ishte ai. Kam bindje se jeni viktimë e 
mediumeve sllave ,-iu përgjigja nanoistit pak si ashpër.
-Duket sikur jeni rugovist,- më nxiti kryetari.
-Po edhe jo. Në fakt, unë jam vetëm një spektator që shikoj garuesit në 
këtë maratonë. Maratona ka filluar. Ndonjëri ka mundësi të ketë një çikëz 
përparësi por varet se sa do të ketë forcë për ta ruajtur atë avantazh. 
Maratona po vazhdon. Unë si të gjithë shikuesit po i përkrah të gjithë 
garuesit, e, ai që del i pari, pra, e fiton garën, natyrisht se do tia 
uroj fitoren. Fundi i fundit të gjithë janë tanët. Kjo është me shumë 
rëndësi. Të gjithëve do tua lë vetën në dispozicion dhe do të kontribuoj 
aq sa mundem. Pra, unë jam ky që u thash, nuk di sa dhe si më keni 
kuptuar,-iu përgjigja.
-Zotëri Ajrush, kemi shënime se ju me profesion jeni mësues, ama, neve na 
duket sikur nuk është e saktë kjo e dhënë,-më befasoi kryetari.
U shtanga. Bile për një çast mbeta pa fjalë. Pandeha se gjatë gjithë kësaj 
bisede paskam bërë ndonjë gabim fatal, paskam ofenduar ndonjërin, ose 
paskam bërë ndonjë lapsus të madh andaj edhe dyshojnë në profesionin tim.
Mendova pakëz dhe shpërtheva:
-Miq të mi, ka mundësi të kem gabuar ndonjë gjë, ka. Ka mundësi ta kem 
ofenduar ndonjërin prej jush, ka. (Mos më ndërhyni ju lutem! ) Por, 
sinqerisht ju lus, kini parasysh momentet dramatike nëpër të cilat kaluam 
gjatë ditëve që lamë pas, kini parasysh gjendjen momentale që po kalojmë në 
këto çaste ( Prit të lutem!- i bërtita kryetarit). Për momentin humbëm 
gjithçka që patëm në këtë botë edhe si individë edhe si kolektivitet. Fati 
ynë akoma nuk po dihet . Jemi me strese dhe plotësisht të traumatizuar. 
Pra, nëse kam bërë ndonjë gabim, ta dini miq të dashur, se nuk e kam bërë me 
vetëdije apo me qëllim për ta ofenduar ndonjërin. Se, unë në fillim u thash, 
po bisedojmë lirshëm, pa hidhërim, ë? Përndryshe, unë, me profesion isha , 
jam, dhe dashtë Zoti, do të jem mësues, dhe vetëm mësues!,-fola me një ton 
bukur të lartë.
-Një minutë, një minutë ju lutem!-foli kryetari me nxitim.-Unë, unë e bëra 
gabimin. Ju lutem vetëm një sekondë durim, ta sqarojmë llafosjen gjer në 
fund! Nuk qëndron fakti se ju keni gabuar, jo. Puna qëndron krejtësisht 
gjetiu, në favorin t uaj është,-më tha.
-Zotëri kryetar, seriozisht po u them, tanimë jam i hutuar tërësisht.
-Pikërisht këtë, hutinë t uaj do ta sqarojmë. Ne,- vazhdoi kryetari,-kemi 
pasur kontakte edhe me kosovarë të tjerë. Ata pohonin se kanë kryer shkolla 
të larta e superiore (fakultete) , por jam i detyruar tua them troç : 
Bisedat e tyre ishin konfuze, me plot gabime tematike e edhe gjuhësore; 
here-herë nuk i kuptonim çarë thoshin . Ju dalloni shumëçka prej tyre. 
Flisni me një gjuhë shumë të pastër, sikurse tiranas , jeni shumë konkret 
dhe të qartë në përgjigjet që i jepni , pastaj, ju dini shumë gjëra, për të 
cilat ne progarët nuk kemi aber ( kështu thënkan.)
-Ky kompliment tanimë është i tepruar,-ndërhyra pa leje.
-Prit, prit! Akoma skam mbaruar!- më urdhëroi kryetari. Përshtypja ime por 
edhe e stafit tim ishte se ju keni arsimim superior madje edhe ndonjë 
pozitë, por nga modestia jeni paraqitur si mësues. Këtu ishte thelbi i 
atij dyshimi  që ua ceka më parë. Besoj se tani më kuptuat. Tanimë nuk 
dyshojmë. Me argumente na bindët. ( Desha të flas por nuk më lejoi). Një 
sekondë! Edhe diçka kam për të shtuar :i merzitur: umë ata nxënës që kanë patur fatin të 
qëndrojnë para teje e të nxënë me ty. Kaq,- më tha dhe përcolli reagimin 
tim.
Komplimenti nuk më bëri përshtypje asnjë fije.
Përmendja e nxënësve më nxori nga tema krejtësisht. Në moment m u duk 
se jam në klasë para nxënësve të mi: Albanës, Edonës, Korabit, Valmirës, 
Kosovares, Flamurit,Teutës, Valonit, Agonit *  Fillova të mos ndihem mirë. 
Sytë nuk qenë në gjendje ti ndalin lotët. Ata filluan të zhagiten faqeve 
teposhtë.
Në zyrë ra një heshtje trishtuese. Me të shpejtë detyrohem ta mbys atë.
-Miq të mi, kryetari mi përmendi nxënësit. Një koincidence e vogël:
Sot një muaj, pra, më 19 mars, ua pata mësuar nxënësve të mi tingullin e 
fundit të alfabetit tonë, shkronjën Zh. Atë ditë , nxënësit dëshmuan se 
kishin humbur shpresën për jetë(!). Ne,- më thanë,-kurrë nuk do të 
bëhemi as pleq (djemtë) e as plaka (vajzat)! Shkiet do të na vrasin, do të 
na masakrojnë sikurse ata në Prekaz e Reçak. (Besoj se keni dëgjuar për 
masakrën e Prekazit dhe të Reçakut ). E unë, atë ditë (më 19 mars) jam 
betuar para tyre, se askush nuk do të guxojë ti prekë as me dorë, dhe se, 
me ndihmën e Zotit, të gjithë do të bëhen pleq (djemtë) dhe plaka (vajzat). 
Tani jam tepër i shqetësuar. Nuk di se ku i kam nxënësit, ku më janë 
tretur. Vallë, mos ndonjëri ose shumica nuk do ta shijojnë pleqërinë?! 
Kjo po më frikëson, kjo.
Disa filluan të më shoqërojnë në vajë.
Kryetari u tremb. Brofi në këmbë, bëri disa hapa dhe m u afrua shumë afër:
-Zotëri Ajrush, Kosova gjithmonë ka bërë gjithçka për Shqipërinë; 
Shqipëria kurrënjëherë nuk ka bërë asgjë për Kosovën. Kjo është kështu dhe 
pikë, them unë Refat Agolli, kryetar i komunës së Progërit.
-Ne ku jemi, zotëri kryetar?,- e pyeta me një ton të ngritur.
-Tanimë është vonë,- tha.
Nuk pajtohem,- ia prita,-Shqipëria e dha provimin në çastin më të duhur. 
Sot, Ajo dha gjithçka për Kosovën. Kjo është kështu dhe pikë, them unë 
Hajrush Idrizi, mësues.
----------
* Emrat e nxënësve janë të saktë.



*NË XHAMI TË KORÇËS*

E premte, 23 prill, 1999.
-Buq , sot është ditë e Xhuma, ti e din, u bënë më shumë se dy muaj që nuk 
kam falur asnjë namaz të Xhumasë. Këtu, në Progër nuk kishte xhami, por më 
kanë thënë se në Korçë ka . A bën të shkojmë në Korçë e ta falim Xhumanë?- 
më pyeti Ylberi me një ton tepër lutës.
-Bën or bir, bën, por është duke rënë shi i madh e çull do të bëhemi,- ia 
prita.
-Po, shiu do të ndalet,- m a ktheu dhe filloi ti lutet diçka Zotit.
Menjëherë pushoi shiu, rrezoi edhe dielli.
Ora është njëmbëdhjetë e tre çerekë.
-Eja buq, po nisemi! E shihni, po nxenë dielli-më tha.
U nisëm në këmbë për në aksin rrugor Bilisht-Korçë. Dolëm te lokali 
Xixëllonja ku është stacioni i autobusëve për në Korçë. Menjëherë futemi 
në një minibus dhe shumë shpejtë arritëm në qytet. Ne nuk i dënim xhamitë 
në atë vend. Disa qytetarë na orientuan për një xhami afër tregut të 
çaklave. E gjetëm. Xhamia është e vjetër, me oborr të parregulluar, pa 
shatërvan për të marrë abdesët. Aty, fare pranë xhamisë, kërkuam ujë tek një 
shtëpi. Një zonjë, me të kuptuar qëllimin tonë, fluturoi dhe pa u vonuar na 
e solli një shishe ujë. Morëm abdes dhe e falënderuam zonjën për shërbimin 
që na e bëri. Ajo u bë shumë kureshtare dhe:
-Ju lutem, mos jeni kosovarë?
-Po,- i themi.
-Zoti qoftë me ju!,- na uroi.
-Edhe me juve, zonjë! -ia kthyem.
Futemi në xhami. Ajo, për Brenda qenka shumë e rregulluar. Muret i paska të 
stolisura me shumë arabeska, citate Kur anore. Qenka shumë e pastër dhe 
mjaft mirë e shtruar. Në xhami ka shumë faltorë moshash të ndryshme madje 
edhe femra gjë që në Kosovë nuk praktikohet në namazin e xhumasë.
Ylberi është shumë i gëzuar që gjendet në mesin e xhematit. Me interesim 
vështron çdo hapësirë të xhamisë.
Po afrohet koha për faljen e namazit. Vjen edhe imami i xhamisë. Është një 
burrë afër të gjashtëdhjetave. I veshur pedant, me fes të kuq në kokë, me 
shall të bardh, me xhybe të zezë e të gjerë, i plotë, vital, thënë shkurt, 
hije i paska për imam. Pranë tij është një burrë rreth të tridhjetave. Ka 
mjekër të lëshuar, i shëndetshëm, me këmishë të bardhë e xhemper të 
blertë, pa kapuç. Imami i xhamisë ia dha fjalën burrit që është pranë tij.
Ky, u çua në këmbë, u kthye përballë nesh me:
-Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim!
Vëllezër e motra myslimanë, sot kam paraparë të flas për Abdesin. E 
zgjodha këtë temë sepse më kanë rënë në sy disa njerëz, të cilët kur 
marrin abdes , nuk i përmbushin rregullat e caktuara dhe të domosdoshme që i 
kërkon Allahu i Madhërueshëm. Dhe nisi ta përpunojë temën në detaje. Edhe 
lutjet nga hudbeja i bëri ky i ri. Pasi mbaroi lutjet e zakonshme në hudbe, 
na u drejtua nga lart:
-Vëllezër dhe motra shqiptarë! Sot, populli i Shqipërisë, padyshim, është 
populli më i dashur tek Allahu i Gjithëditur. Thënë ndryshe, ne jemi fare 
pranë Tij. Përse po u them kështu?
Po u përgjigjem që tani:
Ju hapët zemrat tuaja, ju hapët portat tuaja, ju bëtë edhe të pamundurën për 
vëllezërit tanë nga Kosova. U siguruat strehë, bukë, kripë e ngrohtësi, u 
treguat të mëshirshëm, e Allahu i do mëshiruesit, mirëbërësit, i shpërblen 
ata, ngase Ai është Mëshirues dhe Mirëbërës. Ne, vëllezër e motra por edhe 
vëllezërit nga Kosova do shpërblehemi nga i Madhi Zot. Pasha Kur anin 
Famëlartë, vëllezërit tanë kosovarë shumë- shumë shpejtë do të kthehen në 
vatrat e tyre! Patjetër!,-thirri hoxha me zë të lartë.
-Amiiin!,-thamë me zë.
Pastaj imami vazhdoi faljen e namazit të Xhumasë sipas rregullave të 
caktuara.
Dolëm nga xhamia tepër të kënaqur ngase e kryem edhe një obligim ndaj Zotit 
të cilit i kemi tepër borxh por edhe iu lutëm që të na ndihmojë në këto 
çaste marramendëse nëpër të cilat po kalon populli ynë.
-Buq, e ndjeve hoxhën në hudbe?-më pyeti Ylberi
-Po.
-Ai u betua në Kur an se ne shumë shpejtë do të kthehemi në shtëpitë tona. 
Buq, unë i besoj Allahut por edhe hoxhës. Padyshim, fjalët e hoxhës janë të 
vërteta.
Amin!- i thash Ylberit.



*DITËLINDJA E YLBERIT*

E diele, 2 maj, 1999.
Sot, Ylberi, djali im më i vogël e ka ditëlindjen e gjashtëmbëdhjetë. Disi 
nuk më duket se është e vërtetë. Merreni me mend si e feston , ku e kremton 
dhe pse mu në Progër. Por kjo është e saktë.
Zgjohet nga gjumi. Nuk flet asgjë. Zbret tek burimi për të marrë abdesët. 
Merr abdes , kthehet prapë në banesë dhe e falë namazin e sabahut. Nuk 
mund ta di se çka po i lutet Zotit. E vështroj me shumë dhimbje . Pasi 
mbaroi faljen e namazit i them:
-Allahu ta pranoftë lutjen biri im!
-Amin!,-tha.
-Ore, sot e paske edhe ditëlindjen. Urime!,- i them.
Për ta thyer monotoninë, Enveri ia ngreh veshët gjashtëmbëdhjetë herë. Edhe 
e ëma vepron si Enveri.
-Hej, mi bëtë veshët sa të gomarit të xhaxhit Yllnor!,-u mahit Ylberi.
Të gjithë qeshëm.
Unë nuk ndihesha mire. Pa dashje u ngrita në këmbë, eca nëpër dhomë, dhe 
papritur u gjeta para një pasqyre në formë rrethi që është e varur në mur. U 
tmerrova nga vetvetja. Me të shpejtë iu shmanga pasqyrës dhe dola në 
terasë. Nga terasa hodha shikimin në horizont. Duke soditur natyrën, m u 
ndal shikimi në majat e Malit Morava, emrin e të cilit e kisha dëgjuar në 
këngën popullore:  E bardhë po m dukesh moj Hatixhe, si bora n Morav-e. 
Ndonëse sot është dy maji, majat e Moravës shkëlqejnë nga bora, vërtetë e 
bardhë. M u duk sikur jam në Ferizaj e para meje kam Sharrin tim . Po 
shumë u përmallova!
Mora një karrige, u ula, mbështolla një cigare me duhan Tarabosh dhe paksa 
u qetësova. Poshtë, tek burimi shumë progare filluan të lajnë petka, sidomos 
qilimë e tepihë. Po thuaj se të gjitha më përshëndesin :Emo, keni gdhirë 
mirë!
Ndonëse akoma se kemi bërë një muaj që kur u vendosëm këtu, të gjithë 
progarët po na njohin, na i dinë edhe emrat por çka është më e rëndësishme, 
na respektojnë tepër shumë.
Në këtë moment erdhi Avdyli për të na vizituar. Sapo u përshëndet me mua 
pyeti:
-Ku është Beka ?( Ylberit i thonë Bekë ). Dua tia zgjat veshët.
-Eu, po zavall të madh paskan sot veshët e mi!,-foli Beka brenda.
Në derë u përqafuan mes veti.
-Baci Hajrush, a ta ka marrë mendja se Beka do ta festojë ditëlindjen në 
Progër?!-më pyeti Avdyli i dëshpëruar.
-Jo Avdyl, nuk e kam ditur . Ne jemi shumë të vegjël për të ditur gjë. Këto 
punë i udhëheq Tjetërkush. Mos u brengosni aq shumë. Ne duhet të sillemi 
sikurse të jemi në shtëpi, në Ferizaj. Zoti është shumë i Madh. Ai qysh na 
solli këtu mund të na kthejë në shtëpitë tona.
-Kur ?!
-Po. Kjo do të ndodh atë ditë kur sdo të kemi ujë për të pirë në burimin e
Progërit. E harxhojmë ujin tonë dhe do të shkojmë atje ku do të kemi për të 
pirë. Kjo është vetëm kështu, dhe ndryshe nuk bëhet.
Avdyli më përcolli si me dyshim. Vetëm Ylberi u besoi fjalëve të mia 
plotësisht.
*
Pasdite erdhën shumë të rinjë e të reja progare për tia uruar ditëlindjen 
Ylberit. I sollën edhe dhurata modeste e gjëra ushqimore.
Padyshim se këtë ditëlindje të Ylberit nuk do ta harroj për së gjalli.



* BOBO, Ç E GJETI PROGËRIN ! *


Pasdite, e martë, 11 maj 1999.
Kryeplaku i Progërit, Petrika është një burrë rreth të pesëdhjetave. Është 
burrë me shumë autoritet në tërë komunën e Progërit. Shoh se përpos detyrave 
të rëndomta të komunës, tash është i angazhuar edhe me hallet e kosovarëve. 
Angazhohet për strehimin, ushqimin dhe shëndetin tonë.
Sot erdhi tek unë. Duket shumë i disponuar. Fill pas përshëndetjes, pa u 
ulur, m u drejtua:
-Dëgjo zotëri Ajrush, të pata premtuar kohë më parë se do të bëj çmos për 
të vendosur në një shtëpi më të mirë. E zgjodhëm edhe këtë problem. Që nesër 
do të vendoseni në shtëpinë e Bilbilit. Është shtëpi e shkëlqyer, bile kjo 
shtëpi na ishte ish shtëpia e Maço Lakrorit, keni dëgjuar për të. Jam shumë 
i bindur se edhe juve do të ju pëlqejë dhe do të jeni të rehatuar në 
të,-foli me dashamirësi dhe vijoi,- Më besoni, sapo të shihja, fshihesha nga 
ju, sepse turpërohesha meqë s arrija të ta sigurojë një strehim të duhur. 
Tani që u zgjidh ky problem, jam shumë i gëzuar. Eja të vemi tek shtëpia që 
ta shohësh! Kam bindjen se edhe ju do të jeni të kënaqur.
-Ju faleminderit zotëri Petrika, por edhe këtu ku jemi, mirë është,- i 
them.
-Lere të lutem! Mirë i thua kësaj?! Pijetore na ishte kjo dhomë. Jeni në 
fushë të hapur,skeni as banjo (w .c.) e as ku të bëni dush. Kam dëgjuar se 
po u pastruaki natën jashtë. Portën po e mbyllnit me guvertë për të mos hyrë 
qentë. Mik, e dimë ne ç është mirë. Mos e zgjat më shumë por çohu e të 
vemi tek Bilbili ngase është duke na pritur!- më urdhëroi.
Shkuam në shtëpinë e Bilbilit. Ai ishte aty. Na priti ngrohtësisht . Ishte 
i njohur me rastin tim. Na futi në të gjitha dhomat.
-Ja, këtu është kuzhina, keni sobën (shporetit i thënka sobë) e druve 
edhe të korrentit. Këtu mund të gatuani, zieni e të hani me komoditet. Lart 
keni dy dhoma për të fjetur, keni edhe dhomën e miqve. Besoj se këto ju 
mjaftojnë meqë kam dëgjuar se jeni katër frymë,-më tha.
Ma tregoi edhe tualetin, vendin për dush, disa çakla në një dhomë, gjendjen 
e njehsorit të rrymës elektrike etj.
-Miku im këto janë të tërat. Jam i bindur se do të kaloni çaste të 
rehatshme në këtë shtëpi. Askush, asnjëherë nuk do të ju trazojë,- m ë 
tha.
-Të faleminderit mik! Gjërat që mi ofruat janë të mrekullueshme. Një 
gjë po ua them: Kjo shtëpi është shumëfish më e mirë se sa shtëpia ime që e 
kam lënë në Kosovë. Shumë, shumë po më pëlqen, por më duhet tua bëj me 
dije se shtëpinë duhet ta shfrytëzojmë në kohë të pacaktuar, se, fati ynë 
nuk dihet, mund të qëndrojmë gjatë këtu. Edhe një gjë po u siguroj: 
Shtëpinë do ta ruaj edhe më mire se sa shtëpinë time.
Ulemi në njërën dhomë ku na shtroi pije dhe llafosëm gjerë e gjatë. Petrika 
duket më i gëzuar se unë. Për darkën u morëm vesh, atë do ta hamë tek unë.
Shkuam në banesën time ku qëndruam deri pas mesnate duke ngrënë, pirë e 
biseduar me ta. Për çelësat u morëm vesh, ata do të mi dorëzojë nesër në 
orën shtatë meqë po shkuaka herët për në Korçë.

*

E mërkurë, 12 maj, 1999.
Në orën gjashtë e gjysmë shkova tek Bilbili për ti marrë çelësat. U 
përshëndetëm miqësisht. Edhe njëherë më futi nëpër dhoma. Ma tregoi edhe 
oborrin, kopshtin mi dha edhe disa këshilla shumë të dobishme.
-Dëgjo vëlla,- më tha,- shtëpinë e kam në Korçë. Atje banoj me dy çupka dhe 
gruan time. Këtu, në Progër, përpos kësaj shtëpie kam edhe ca dynymë tokë, 
të cilën e punoj, e , herë pas herë flemë edhe këtu por jo rregullisht . 
Shtëpia duket paksa e shëmtuar, e papastër, me baroja, por kam bindjen se 
ju do ta përterini e do ti jepni jetë. Pra, të rroni me shëndet dhe paçi 
fat e lumturi në të! Dashtë Zoti e nesër të ktheheni në shtëpinë tënde 
ama, për të qëndruar-qëndroni sa të doni, pa kufizim kohe,-më tha dhe mi 
dorëzoi çelësat.
Ai vajti për në Korçë kurse unë shkova në banesë ku më pritnin familja.
Djemtë u gëzuan shumë kur mi panë çelësat në dorë. Me të shpejtë ia bëmë 
adetin mëngjesit. Gjësendet që duheshim bartur i bëmë gati. Një fqinjë sapo 
mësoi për shpërnguljen tonë, erdhi me një karrocë kali për të na ndihmuar në 
bartjen e çaklave. Për çudi, paskemi pasur bukur shumë gjëra, një karrocë 
përplot. I dërguam gjësendet në shtëpinë e re.
Djemtë dhe gruaja janë tepër të kënaqur sepse dhomat janë tepër të mira, 
të pajisura me orendi, me dyer e dritare të bukura, me oborr të rrethuar, me 
kopsht e gjelbërim të mrekullueshëm. Edhe familja e Rizahut dhe e Kudriut 
janë po ashtu të kënaqura. Që të gjithë kanë ardhur për të na ndihmuar në 
pastrimin e shtëpisë dhe të oborrit. Erdhën edhe disa vendas të cilët 
gjithashtu u angazhuan në pastrimin e shtëpisë.
Në mesin e tyre, një grua bukur e moshuar m ë ndau anash dhe me një zë te 
ulët m ë pëshpëriti:
-Dëgjo vëlla! Bilbili është shumë burrë i mirë, madje në Progër ska si ay, 
ama, gruaja nuk i bën fare, është shumë e ndyrë!
Kërceva sikurse të më kishte therur me thikë.
-Zonjë,së pari, unë as që ju njoh se kush jeni, së dyti, as që u pyeta dhe 
së treti,si keni guximin të më thoni fjalë të tilla për një grua që unë 
nuk e njoh fare e as që kam punë me të?!-i thash me një zë qortues.
-Ta them më plot mënd. Mbani mënd fjalët që ua thash!-më tha dhe shkoi 
dikah, u zhduk si hije.
Unë nuk ua vura veshin fjalëve të zonjës. Të pranishmit nuk morën vesh për 
llafosje që bëra me gruan, punonin pa u lodhur . Disa pastronin dyshemetë, 
ca të tjerë fshinin dyer e dritare, disa shkundnin qilima e batanije, disa 
pastronin shkallët e çka jo.
Unë, Kadriu dhe Rizahu qëndrojmë nën hije të një qershie të sapoçelur, 
pinim duhan dhe kënaqeshim me punën që bëhej, se, më në fund edhe familja 
ime u vendos në një shtëpi të përshtatshme.
Papritmas u fut një grua në oborr. Vjen me nxitim drejtë nesh. Është rreth 
të pesëdhjetave, me fytyrë shumë të shëmtuar, thatake, me leshra të 
shprishura, e verdhë si limoni dhe shumë e shqetësuar. Mendova mos është 
ndonjë vendëse e sëmurë e që erdhi për të na vizituar. M u afrua fare 
afër. U ngrita në këmbë dhe e përshëndeta miqësisht. I tregova se unë jam 
kryefamiljari kosovar që sapo u vendosëm në këtë shtëpi.
-Unë jam zonja e shtëpisë!- më tha me ters.
-Aq më mire zonjë,-ia prita pa e lënë ta përfundojë fjalinë.
-Gabim zotëri, gabim! Ju smund të hyni në shtëpinë time!
-? !
-Ç është e vërteta,shtëpia sështë imja, është e tim vëlla, e Agimit. Ay 
është në Tiranë. Këtë shtëpi m a ka lënë mua, si motër që më ka,-foli me 
një shqetësim të papërshkrueshëm.
-Zonjë, çe keni Bilbilin?-e pyeta.
-Bilbili është im shoq, burrë e kam.
-Zonjë, fare spo ju kuptoj! Pohoni se shtëpia është e juaja, sështë e 
juaja! Thoni se Bilbili është bashkëshorti juaj. Pikërisht ai, Bilbili mi 
ka dhënë çelësat e kësaj shtëpie. Me te jemi marrë vesh. Mbrëmë ishte tek 
unë në darkë. Zonjë, unë nuk u futa me dhunë në këtë shtëpi, jo,- i thash.
Ajo nisi të flasë pa lidhje: Kinse unë paskam ardhur nga Kosova dhe ia 
paskam uzurpuar shtëpinë e saj(!) Duart dhe koka i dridheshin tmerrësisht 
por ku ta di unë përse dridhej ashtu.
Nuk e zgjata më shumë. Dhashë urdhër për ndërprerjen e punës. Të gjithë u 
befasuan. Gruaja, djemtë por edhe vendësit mbetën të shtangur. Disa ia 
filluan edhe të qajnë. U krijua një atmosferë e zymtë. I tubuam çaklat për 
ti kthyer në vendin e mëparshëm, në lokalin e zonjës Elvirë.
Shumë progarë, me të kuptuar ndodhinë tonë u tronditën thellë. Qan Lela me 
motrën e saj, qan Yllnori me të shoqen , qan Elvira me Eminen e Maços, 
qanin edhe dy pleq, emrat e të cilëve nuk arrita tua mësoj. Dëgjova edhe 
këto fjalë prej tyre:
Bobo, çe gjeti Progërin! I dëboi vëllezërit nga shtëpia. Kështu ua beri 
edhe serbi. Progërin e mbuloi turpi.
-Jo o burra. Përkundrazi, le të mburret Progëri. Individi nuk paraqet 
terësinë. Nuk e di amorën vesh çka u thash, nuk di.


*

*P R O G Ë R I*

Në Progër, siç u kam thënë më herët, u vendosëm më shtatë prill 
tëvitit 1999.Progarët na pritën siç priten vëllezërit. Na siguruan strehë, bukë, kripë e zemër. Po të mrekullueshëm qenkan këta njerëz! Na shoqërojnë edhe kur qajmë. Kaloi afër një muaj që kur u vendosëm këtu. Disi kemi rilindur, 
sikur na shtohet edhe fuçia, na është rikthyer shpresa për të jetuar.
I vështroj këta njerëz për së afërmi, drejtpërdrejt , por jo vetëm 
njerëzit, edhe fshatin edhe hapësirën rreth e rrotull. Dashurohem në 
njerëz, në fshat e edhe në hapësirën më të gjerë. Më duken sikur 
shpëtimtarë. Po veprojnë si shpëtimtarë.
Falë angazhimit të tyre, këtu i kemi të gjitha të mirat, e kam fjalën për 
ushqim. Disa organizata humanitare na sjellin thuaja se çdo ditë ndihma në 
ushqim, mjete për higjienë personale, besa edhe veshmbathje. Bile kemi 
krijuar edhe rezerva(!).
Në anën tjetër, fshatarët na sjellin të mira nga shtëpitë e tyre, si bie 
fjala, tambël, djathë, perime të freskëta e madje edhe tëlyen bagëtie. Sa 
herë zgjohemi nga gjumi, para derës gjejmë nga tri-katër shishe (bidonka po 
u thënkan këtu ) qumësht por edhe kos. Nuk dimë se kush e ka sjellë. Po 
ndodhë që qumështi edhe po na prishet.
Vet fshati qenka i ngritur rrëzë Malit të Thatë, mal shumë i lartë, 
shkëmbor, me gurë gëlqeror, tërësisht i zhveshur. Progëri, buzë këtij mali, 
shtrihet në drejtimin juglindje- veriperëndim. Pranë tij, në të njëjtin 
drejtim rrjedh lumi Devoll, e gati paralel me të (lumin) shtrihet aksi 
rrugor Kapshticë-Bilisht-Korçë. Lumi por edhe rruga çajnë Fushën e Devollit 
në dysh.
Shtëpitë e fshatit qenkan të ndërtuara kryesisht me gurë të gdhendur. Kjo 
nuk është për tu habitur, sepse,gurët janë aty, krejt pranë shtëpive. 
Shtëpitë, shumica qenkan përdhese por paska edhe njëkatëshe. Dyert dhe 
dritaret i paskan të kthyera nga jugu. Muret i kanë shumë të trasha e 
dritaret të vogla. Të mbuluara qenkan me qeremide të tipit klasik, me 
përjashtim të ndonjë shtëpie fort të re.
Shtëpitë qenkan të ndërtuara me një planimetri mjaft të mirë. Për së gjati, 
fshatin e përshkuakan dy rrugë anësore të cilat qenkan të lidhura me 
rrugica, kështu që hapësira qenka e ndarë në katërkëndësha. Nëpër këto 
hapësira në formë katërkëndëshash, qenkan ndërtuar tetë deri në dhjetë 
shtëpi. Oborret qenkan bukur të vogla dhe që të gjithë qenkan të rrethuara 
me mure guri dhe qenkan bukur të larta. Portat e oborreve i paskan shumë të 
forta. Ndoshta kjo dukuri ka ndonjë traditë apo ka domethënie tjetër 
(preventivë) ngase fshati është afër Greqisë e Maqedonisë. Oborret paskan 
edhe pemë, sidomos nuk paska shtëpi pa hardhi rrushi. Rrugët dhe rrugicat 
qenkan të shtruara me kalldrëm. Balta këtu nuk paska vend fare.
Progëri paska edhe infrastrukturë mjaft të zhvilluar: Paska shkollën 
fillore dhe atë të mesme (gjimnazin), ambulancën, postën( me sistem teli), 
ujësjellësin ( pa kanalizim), disa pijetore e shitore. Këtu paska pasur edhe 
sallë të kinemasë por tani po u shfrytëzuaka për tubime të ndryshme dhe 
dasma e gazmende të fshatit. Paska edhe dy gurëthyes pranë të cilëve qenkan 
furrat për prodhimin e gëlqeres (për çudi, këta po i thënkan k ë r q e l e)
Popullsia qenkan dykonfesionale: myslimanë dhe të krishterë(ortodoks) por 
të gjithë qenkan shqiptarë. Feja nuk po i penguaka fare. Martesat i paskan 
të përziera sikurse edhe varret. Asnjëra palë nuk paskan njohuri për fenë e 
vet. Si banorë fshati që janë, më duket se janë të arsimuar mjaft 
(njëanshmërisht) dhe qenkan të civilizuar. Gjuhën e folkan tepër 
rrjedhshëm, këndshëm me një toskërishte fort të lezetshme.
Natalitetin e paskan shumë të ulët. Paskan nga një ose dy fëmijë, fëmija i 
tretë qenka rast tepër i rrallë. Qenkan ithtarë të pijeve alkoolike por jo 
edhe të duhanit.
Në shikim të parë duken shumë të vuajtur por nuk janë mu siç thonë. 
Shumica ankohen në regjimin e Enverit, mirëpo, nuk qenkan të kënaqur as me 
pushtetin aktual. Qenkan tepër të politizuar. Pleqtë, plakat por edhe 
fëmijët folkan për politikë. Duket se po dominuaka PD e Berishës meqë 
kryetari i komunës së Progërit ( Progëri qenka komunë e prefekturës së 
Korçës) qenka i PD-së.
Pas rënies së diktaturës komuniste, tokën e kooperativave e paskan ndarë. 
Ndarjen e tokës e paskan bërë në mënyrë të barabartë: Një dynym (dhjetë ari 
në mos gabofsha) për kokë. Kjo ndarje dikën e paska dëmtuar rendë kurse 
dikën e paska favorizuar. Tash toka qenka copëzuar tepër shumë. Merreni me 
mend, Yllnori, tek i cili qesh vendosur përkohësisht, për shtatë anëtarë të 
familjes paska marrë shtatë dynymë tokë dhe atë në shtatë vende të ndryshme.
Banorët po u marrkan kryesisht me blegtori por edhe me bujqësi. Secila 
familje paskan lopë(dy ose tri) nga një gomar ose kalë samari me të cilët 
po bartkan dru për vete dhe për shitje.
Sigurimi i druve qenka shumë interesant.
Një ditë i pyeta ca druvarë:
-Ku po i merrni këto dru kaq të mira kur shoh se në këto male nuk ka asnjë 
dru?
-Në malet e Greqisë,- u përgjigjën druvarët njëzëri .
-Bëni shaka me mua,-u them.
-Nuk bëjmë shaka,- betohen - Vemi atje lart, matanë majave, futemi në 
territorin e Greqisë, ngarkojmë gomarkat ose kuajt dhe kthehemi prapë. Në 
kufi ska njeri as nga tanët e as nga ata. Atje ka dru për tërë Korçën, 
-thonë.
Çudi e vërtetë!
Bujqësia qenka ekstensive. Toka akoma po u punuaka me mjete primitive. 
Lërimin po e bëkan me gomarka (kështu u thënkan) e shumë rrallë me 
traktorë. Mbillkan grurë, patate, fasule panxharsheqeri( për bagëti), pak 
misër sepse kërkon tepër punë-pohojnë.
Toka qenka shumë e pëlleshme. Ajo shtrihet në të dy anët e lumit Devoll. 
Kjo fushë paska mundësinë të ujitet e tëra. Në kohën e Enverit e tërë 
sipërfaqja e kësaj fushe paska qenë e mbuluar me sistemin e vaditjes. Tani 
ky rrjet nuk po ekzistuaka fare. I tëri qenka shkatërruar krejtësisht. 
Për t a aktivizuar rishtas u dashkan shumë lekë, e, shteti për momentin 
nuk e ka mundësinë. Fshatarët po e mallkuakan veten për këtë shkatërrim por 
tani është vonë.
Lakmia e progarëve qenka paksa e tepruar. Të gjithë, ama bash të gjithë 
paskan dëshirë të pasurohen brenda një nate, me shkop magjik, si thuhet. Të 
shkojnë në botën e jashtme, të fitojnë lekë të shumtë,të kthehen, të blejnë 
benzae të bëjnë gara në ngasjen e tyre. Këtë uri e paskan sidomos të 
rinjtë, ama edhe pleqve po u pëlqyeka kjo garë. Poseduesit e benzave 
lëvizkan nëpër kalldrëmin e fshatit me dhjetëra herë duke rrapëlluar pa 
kurrfarë nevoje, thuati se këta lëvizkan me ujë. Kam bindjen se nuk ditkan 
ti shfrytëzojnë lekët si duhet. Dëshiroj që pohimi im të jetë i gabuar.


_E PABESUESHME , POR E VËRTETË(!)_


E enjte, 13 maj, 1999.
Mesditë.
Të gjithë jemi brenda. E shoqja përgatit drekën. Me ne është edhe Avdyli. 
Bisedojmë për hallet tona.
Dëshirojmë të shkojmë në Pogradec për ti vizituar fqinjët tanë , se, kemi 
marrë vesh se një numër i madh i banorëve të lagjes sonë janë të vendosur në 
Pogradec,diku buzë Liqenit të Ohrit, por s`kemi me çka të shkojmë, nuk e 
kemi asnjë lekë.
Sdi pse doli Enveri në oborr. Dëgjova duke biseduar me dikë.
-Po. Po-po, unë jam,-tha.
-Unë jam shoqe e Sevdisë, e motrës sate në Zvicër, -u dëgjua një zë femre.
Mu duk sikur shoh ëndërr. Po përmendet emri i çupës sime, Sevdisë në 
Zvicër. Ku jam unë e ku ajo! Nuk u besova veshëve. Halucinacionet 
,-mendova.
Mirëpo, të gjithë brofën në këmbë dhe dolën jashtë. Dola edhe unë. Shoh dy 
gra dhe një çapëze. Njëra ishte bukur e moshuar kurse kjo e dyta që po 
bisedonte me Enverin, e re. Është ezmere, e gjatë, flokë të gjata e të 
zeza korb. Në dorë ka një fotografi të cilën e shikon herë fotografinë e 
herë neve. Enveri i buzëqeshi dhe e përshëndet me ngrohtësi. Edhe unë i 
afrohem dhe i dëshiroj mirëseardhje ndërsa në dorën e saj pashë fotografinë 
time(!)
-Anila, shoqe e Sevdisë, çupës sate në Zvicër,-më tha.
-Hajrushi, i ati i Sevdisë,- ia ktheva.
U kapëm dorë përdore. Mu duk sikurse dora e Sevdisë, aroma e saj. E 
përshëndeta edhe gruan e moshuar po ashtu edhe çupën e vogël. Edhe Shukrija 
i përqafoi që të tria dhe pa i pyetur fare i futëm brenda. Shukrija dridhej 
sikurse edhe unë këndej.
E shikoj Anilën dhe parafytyroj Sevdinë, atje, në Zvicër,dhëndrin Bejten, 
mikun Mustafën, mbesën time të vockël, Blertën që akoma se kam parë, se 
njoh e as zërin sia di se si e ka. I drejtohem mysafires:
-Ju lutem zonjë, a bën të njihemi më mirë?
- Po. Unë quhem Anila Laraku-Lika. Jam, siç u thash, shoqe e Sevdisë, vajzës 
sate në Zvicër. Jam e martuar me një kushuri (kështu thënkan) të dhëndrit 
tënd, Behlul Lika, përndryshe , e lindur jam në Pogradec. Kjo është nëna 
ime, Shpresa, kurse kjo çupka është një progare që na solli tek ju. Me 
Sevdinë jemi shoqe të pandara. I ndihmojmë njëra tjetrës dhe respektohemi. 
Ajo ishte në gjendje të vështirë shpirtërore gjersa mori vesh se ju shpëtuat 
nga lufta. Tani, kur kuptoi se jeni vendosur në Shqipëri, është shumë mirë, 
është stabilizuar plotësisht. Erdha tek prindërit e mi në Pogradec për të 
pushuar ca ditë, por i kam premtuar Sevdisë se unë patjetër do të takohem me 
prindërit e saj (me ju ) kudo qofshin në Shqipëri, dhe ja erdha, e kreva 
zotimin tim,-më tha.
-Zonjë, ju faleminderit shumë! Tepër na keni befasuar. Si tu them, akoma 
nuk po besoj se është e vërtetë ardhja e juaj, po më duket si një ëndërr e 
mirë . Por fatmirësisht, ardhja e juaj është e vërtetë, zhgandërr është. 
Më bëhet sikur shoh Sevdinë time para vetës,-i them.
Pas kësaj bisede, Anila nxori ca fotografi të mbesës sime dhe të Sevdisë. 
Nuk ngopeshim së shikuari ato. Pastaj nxori edhe një zarf tjetër :
-Ja edhe këtë zarf ku keni një mijë marka, pesëqind ua ka dërguar 
vëllai, Besimi, nga Australia kurse pesëqind i keni nga dhëndri, 
Bejtullahu, nga Zvicra, - i tha të shoqes.
Në këtë moment tek unë u shfaqën dy ndjenja:dëshpërimi dhe gëzimi.
Shikoni se çka na gjeti!
Me dekada pa liri, tash edhe pa atdhe, pa shtëpi, jashtë vendlindjes, pa 
punë, pa , pa... , pa lekë, Lypsa hej, lypsa! Kështu po i bie, hiq 
ske se si i thua ndryshe, hiq!
Këta që na i dërguan këto para, nuk i kanë gjetur në baltë, i kanë ndarë 
nga kafshata e gojës së tyre për të na e njomur gojën tonë. Po, po! 
Dëshpërim edhe i madh bile!
Po ku është gëzimi im?!
Është more, si jo! Anekënd rruzullit kemi miq që kujdesen për mua, familjen 
time , dashamirët e mi dhe gjithë neve. Sa bukur!
O Perëndi e Madhëruar, ndihmoju të gjithë këtyre mëshiruesve , se Ti je 
më i Madhi Mëshirues! -u luta në heshtje.
Në këto momente më qan zemra, ama lot nuk nxjerr. Se, nëse më dalin 
vetëm dy pika loti, këtu do të shpërthente vaji si në ndonjë vdekje të 
papritur. U përmbajta. Pa etje piva një gotë ujë dhe paksa u stabilizova.
Mysafirët kërkuan leje për të shkuar. Deshëm ti ndalim për drekë por nuk 
arritëm. Duke i përcjellë, Anila m ë luti tia jap djemtë për ta marrë një 
valixhe me rroba në një veturë që qenka duke i pritur në qendër të 
Progërit. I përcollëm me shumë dashamirësi. Edhe djemtë shkuan me to. Su 
vonuan shumë, erdhën. Sollën një valixhe të madhe dhe bukur të rendë. E 
hapën menjëherë. Djemtë desh fluturuan nga gëzimi. Mund ta merrni me mend 
përse. Megjithatë po u tregoj: Valixhja ishte përplot rroba të reja dhe fort 
të bukura. Djemtë u veshën përnjëherë dhe m u dukën tjerë djem, më të 
bukur, më të gjatë, më vital, më krenarë. Edhe për gruan ka plot rroba të 
ndryshme. Në një qeskë najloni shohim një palë rroba për mua. Edhe unë u 
gëzova mu sikurse fëmijët. Sa të bukura! Sikur ti hulumtoja të gjitha 
shitoret e botës nuk do ti gjeja aq të bukura! Të bukura, sepse, mi 
dhuroi bija ime , dhëndri im, miku im Mustafa. Kjo ishte bukuria e këtyre 
rrobave, kjo.
Në qeskën e najlonit gjetëm edhe një copë letër, të cilën e paska shkruar 
Sevdija me dorën e saj.
Në mes tjerash lexova edhe këto fjalë:
Buq, e di se aga Rizë dhe axha Kadri skanë pare. Parët që ua dërguam,
harxhoni bashkërisht!
Tani nuk munda të përmbahem. Ia plas vajit si fëmijë. Më 
ndihmuan djemtë,
Avdyli edhe gruaja.
Besoj se po e kuptoni se ç lot ishin .
Bukuria e jetës që pat filluar të venitet tani po përtërihet .
Kjo është Sevdija ime, të cilën ma ka dhuruar Zoti, kjo .



*
Kapituulli i shtatë

P O G R A D E C I*

Një kapitull të tërë e kam shkruar në Pogradec, por jo në 
fletoren e Albanës, ngase atë e pata mbushur tërësisht. Shënimet i 
mbajta në ca fleta. Mirëpo, rastësisht, disa tregime më janë dëmtuar tepër 
shumë dhe gati-gati janë të palexueshme, pra ky kapitull është i mangët.
Tani, sikur të shkruaj diçka të tillë, më duket se nuk është origjinale, 
nuk janë shënime besnike, nuk janë shënime të vërejtura drejtpërdrejt dhe 
të shkruara aty-për aty, por do të jenë shënime kujtimesh, [memoare] e që më 
duken si krijime artificiale,të cilat unë nuk i adhuroj. Te gjitha 
tregimet e këtij ditari janë të vërejtura drejtpëdrejt dhe janë të 
shkruara në ditën dhe datën e cekur.
Këtu e tutje po i shkruaj disa prej shenimeve që i 
deshifrova me mund të madh.



*SHKUARJA NË POGRADEC*


E diele, 16 maj, 1999.
Më 15 maj të vitit 1999, diku rreth orës shtatëmbëdhjetë, Yllnor Dede 
erdhi tek unë. Menjëherë vërejta se është goxha i brengosur.
-Z. Ajrush, pak më parë isha në komunë. Aty patëm një takim urgjent lidhur 
me kërkesën tuaj për tu larguar nga Progëri. I terë stafi i komunës tok me 
kryetarin janë shumë-shumë të brengosur.
Përse po ikni ? Ku është shkaku i largimit tuaj?! Vallë, mos po u trazon 
ndonjë progarë, apo, ndoshta ju provokojnë njerëz të pandërgjegjshëm, ose, 
nuk i keni kushtet elementare për të jetuar?! Përse?! ..., Përse?! ...,e 
përse?!
Unë si ndërhyra fare. Kur mbaroi, mora fjalën:
-Zotëri Yllnor, po vëreni sa me vëmendje u përcolla, sa durova. Unë kam 
vetëm ca pyetje:
-E keni parë kërkesën e shkruar në komunë?
-Po.
-E keni lexuar?
-Po, posi.
-Ishte e qartë?
-Fare.
-Keni diskutuar lidhur me të?
-Patjetër.
-Pati reagime ndonjëri në komunë?
-Jo. Kërkesa ishte shumë bindëse. Pranohet.
-Pra, z.Yllnor, unë asgjë nuk kam se çka të shtoj më shumë se në atë 
kërkesë, bash asnjë fjalë. Dëgjo mirë! Dje ishim në Pogradec për vizitë tek 
fqinjët tanë. Merreni me mend, mbi nëntëdhjetë banorë ( si e pa 
besueshme,ë?) të atij kampi ishin të lagjes sonë. Aty na u duk sikur 
jemi në Ferizaj, në mëhallën tonë. Fqinjët kërkuan që edhe ne të vemi 
atje. Atë kamp po e mbikëqyrte një italiane. Ajo na pranoi me kënaqësi 
sidomos kur mësoi se ne jemi fqinjë. Yllnor, me ta jemi rritur, me ta 
kemi ndarë gëzimin e hidhërimin, me ta jemi dëbuar nga vatrat tona dhe me ta 
dëshirojmë të bashkohemi e ti kalojmë këto çaste dramatike të jetës sonë 
të pazakonshme. Pra, kjo është arsyeja e kërkesës për të shkuar në Pogradec. 
Kuptoni tani? Besoj se nuk ka nevojë të llafosemi më shumë për këtë punë.
Ju, progarët por edhe pushteti lokal keni bërë edhe të pamundurën për ne. 
Ju skeni arsye për shqetësim, përkundrazi, mburruni. Unë, në emrin e tri 
familjeve ferizajase kam për të thënë vetëm një fjali:
Ju lumtë progarë e progare!
U ndamë duke u përqafuar përzemërsisht.
Yllnori fshiu lotët e tij ndërsa unë lotët e mi .
E?
Po. Sot, më 16 maj të vitit 1999, u larguam nga Progëri për ta vazhduar 
maratonën tonë, tash për tash për në Pogradec e pale. Autobusi ndaloi para 
kampit Qendra Stërvitore, tri kazerma të ushtrisë , buzë liqenit të 
Pogradecit në afërsi të Starovës. Futemi në oborrin e kazermave. Na u duk 
sikur jemi në lagjen tonë,në Ferizaj. Fqinjët e sidomos ne jemi shumë të 
gëzuar. Përqafohemi sikur të mos ishim parë me dekada të tëra. Gratë, 
nuset dhe vajzat qanin por edhe ne u dolëm në ndihmë.
Përgjegjësja e kampit, italiania, sapo mori vesh, na përshëndeti dhe na 
solli në dhomën ku kishte vendosur pesëmbëdhjetë krevate. Krevatet ishin 
të rinj dhe të rregulluar tepër mirë. Ishin të vendosur njëri mbi tjetrin, 
dy nga dy .
-Ja, këtu do të flini kurse për ushqim skeni çka të brengoseni , atë do 
ta hani në kuzhinë si të gjithë të tjerët. Pastërtinë, rendin dhe qetësinë 
duhet ta mbani vet. Besoj se do të jeni të kënaqur, sidomos tani kur jeni 
bashkë me fqinjët tuaj. Kalofshi bukur!,- na tha dhe shkoi në punën e 
vet.
Mbrëmje.
Ne, tri familjet u vendosëm në anën e majtë të dhomës. Hapësirën tonë e 
kemi ndarë me perde për të mos i bezdisur banorët e mëparshëm që ishin nga 
Hasi i Prizrenit.
Ora ka kaluar përtej numrit njëzet e dy. Neve nuk na flihej. 
Bisedonim por edhe qeshnim me zë bukur të lartë. Roja e kampit, një 
polic, na qortoi për zhurmë. Na urdhëroi për të rënë dhe fikur dritat 
menjëherë.
Ramë për të fjetur si asnjëherë më parë. Unë me të shoqen ramë në 
krevatet e poshtëm ndërsa dy djemtë sipër nesh, në katin e dytë. Në 
anën e kundërt, Kadriu me të shoqen e sipër tyre nusja Hanushe me Agnesen e 
vogël, kurse sipër nuses , në katin e tretë dy vajzat. Avdyli ngeli për 
të fjetur në një dyshek skaj derës meqë krevatet po e pengojnë për tu 
hapur. Në anën time të majtë, fare pranë, është Rizahu me të shoqen e 
përmbi ta dy vajzat e tij, Merita me Afërditën.
Terr.
Hapësira në mes meje dhe Kadriut është shumë e vogël. Po të jemi 
pak më shtatgjatë, shumë lehtë mund ti përziejmë këmbët me njëri tjetrin. 
Kjo afërsi po i konvenon  Kadriut për të shkaktuar të qeshura të pa 
djallëzore.
-Hej, kush po ma ngucë Gruen?!-bërtiti Kadriu.
Të gjithë ia plasëm gazit, madje edhe hasjanët që janë matanë 
perdeve.
- Eu, po plak zavrak koka,- tha dikush andej perdes,- paska 
me na lanë pa gjumë sonte.
Në të vërtetë ashtu edhe ndodhi. Gati tërë nata e parë kaloi 
duke qeshur me shakat e Kadriut.
Kam shpresë se edhe ne do të ambientohemi në këtë jetë 
kolektive, kam .



*FRIKA NGA GAZETAT*

E enjte, 
20 maj, 1999.
Në Pogradec u adaptuam shumë shpejtë. U mësuam me mënyrën e jetës 
kolektive, me kryerjen e obligimeve dhe detyrave të përditshme në kamp, me 
orarin e gjumit, të ushqimit, të larjes së rrobave dhe të pastrimit (bërje 
dush thënkan ). Këtu jemi shumë të sigurt: Natë e ditë jemi të 
siguruar nga policia dhe ushtria shqiptare. Askush nuk mund të hyjë në 
kamp por edhe të dalë pa u verifikuar mirë. Urdhrat e tyre i zbatojmë me 
përpikëri. Në krahasim me Progërin, këtu jemi mjaftë mirë të informuar 
rreth ngjarjeve në Kosovë. Drejtpërdrejt kemi kontakte me ushtarë të 
UÇK-së. Ata po na njoftojnë hollësisht me situatën në front , me trimërinë 
e ushtarëve tanë, me mënyrën e mobilizimit të të rinjve për 
luftë, etj.
Tjetër?
Po, çdo ditë marr plot gazeta ditore (gratis). Çuditërisht, këto 
gazeta më shumë po më dezinformojnë se sa po më informojnë(!). Sigurisht 
se do të habiteni edhe ju. Thash se marr shumë sosh si:,Albania, 
Shekulli, Zëri i Popullit, Rilindja,  Rilindja Demokratike por edhe 
ndonjë tjetër dhe pothuaj se të gjitha i lexoj me ëndje. E, kur analizoj 
artikujt e lexuar, trembem, humbëm, hutohem tërësisht. Po për Zotin ! 
Janë tepër kontradiktore, polarizuese, diametralisht të kundërta, e çka 
është edhe më keq, janë shumë armiqësore njëra me tjetrën. Cilës ti 
besoj? Ku ta gjej të vërtetën ?! E vërteta nuk është në të gjitha. 
Megjithatë secila prej tyre ka ithtarët e vet. Tashti, ithtarët janë në 
përplasje me njëri tjetrin mu sikurse gazetat. Dhe, çka pastaj?! Thjesht: 
grindje në mes popullit, armiqësi, anarki. Kësaj dukurie po i frikësohem 
tepër shumë. Sdi ku do ta shpijnë popullin këto gazeta kontradiktore, nuk 
di.
Jo mirë !
Po rehat paskam qenë në Progër pa to!



* LUFTA E JONË ËSHTË LUFTË E DREJTË *


E premte, 21 maj,1999.
Ylberi u pastrua, veshi rrobat e pastra dhe shkoi në Pogradec për ta falë 
namazin e Xhumasë, gruaja ime, Shukrija, tuboi petkat e palara, i futi në 
një koritë plastike dhe vajti buzë liqenit për ti larë, unë me Enverin, 
morëm një varkë për të lundruar nëpër liqe. U nisëm. U befasova kur pashë 
Enverin duke e drejtuar varkën. Vepronte sikurse të ishte rritur pranë saj, 
me të. Krahët dhe lopatat u ngjasonin krahëve të shqiponjës në fluturim. 
Shkuam bukur larg bregut të liqenit.
Pamje magjepse. Liqeni më duket si një pasqyrë gjigante. Uji shumë i 
kthjellët dhe tepër i qetë. Më bëhet sikur notojmë nëpër gjithësi. Peshq, 
llojesh të ndryshëm lozin rreth e rrotull varkës. Shkojmë tepër larg. E 
urdhëroj djalin për tu ndalur. E ndalon lundrën.
Vështroj hapësirën rreth e përqark liqenit. Në juglindje,Shën Naumi, në 
veri lindje, qyteti i Ohrit, në veriperëndim Struga, ndërsa në anën 
jugore, prej pikës ku ne gjendemi, është Pogradeci i bukur i cili më 
duket sikur një amfiteatër gjigant.
Papritmas Enveri zhvishet dhe pa u hamendur, nga maja e varkës kërcen në 
ujë. Zhytet thellë. Larg varkës del mbi sipërfaqe. Noton herë në bark e 
herë në shpinë. Duket si delfin. I afrohet varkës, kapet për të dhe 
prapë përplaset në ujë. Kënaqet. Tash edhe unë po kënaqem me shkathtësinë 
dhe guximin e tij. Vjen drejtë lundrës, kapet për të dhe futet brenda. 
Fillon ta luhatë atë bukur shumë. E luhati sa që m u duk se do të 
përmbysemi tok me të. Ai qeshi me mua kur vërejti se po frikësohem. E 
qetëson fare. Merr një peshqir,fshiu fytyrën, flokët dhe trupin. Teret. Ulet 
ballë-përball me mua. Më vështron drejtë në sy. Ka njëfarë treme. Shoh se 
ka për të më thënë diçka me shumë rëndësi. Nuk flet. E nxis për të folur.
-Po buq, po flas,-ia filloi bisedës me një dozë frike,- kam vendosur të 
shkoj në UÇK, dhe ska bir nëne që mund të më ndalojë.
-As unë, ë?
-Jo, se pata mendjen tek ti, por njëri më tha se nuk do të më pranojnë, 
sepse akoma si kam mbushur tetëmbëdhjetë vjet. Kjo është e vërtetë, por 
ku e dinë ata se si kam tetëmbëdhjetë. Unë do tu them se i kam kaluar të 
tetëmbëdhjetat dhe pikë. Buq, skemi kohë për të pritur më shumë. Në 
Progër nuk e kishim mundësinë të kontaktonim me njerëzit e UÇK-së. Atje 
ishte fshat, ishim të izoluar. Këtu, në Pogradec, menjëherë kemi rënë në 
lidhje me ta, jemi marrë vesh, dhe, shumë shpejtë do të shkojmë atje ku e 
kemi për detyrë të shkojmë. Se, ne, djemtë e Kosovës, para të gjithëve, 
duhet të luftojmë për ta çliruar Kosovën nga serbët. Unë, Enveri i bacit 
Zymer dhe Avdyli i axhës Kadri kemi vendosur definitivisht për tiu bashkuar 
ushtrisë sonë. Sot edhe nesër do ta presim Fatonin e bacit Nazmi i cili 
është në Kumanovë. Erdhi Fatoni, mirë, serdhi ne ecëm. Do të shkojmë 
sikurse Culi i bacit Sokol, si Kila e Hajra të Bacit Bedri, Ymeri i bacit 
Nazmi e shumë të tjerë të cilët tanimë janë future në Kosovë dhe po 
luftojnë me armiqtë serbë.
Buq, Zoti është me ne. Padyshim, Ai do të na ndihmojë dhe ne do 
të dalim fitues. Lufta e jonë është luftë e drejtë.
Gjatë këtyre ditëve kam lexuar në Kuran diçka shumë konkrete mu për 
luftën. Sipas Kuranit, secili njeri ishte i obliguar, i detyruar të 
luftojë me armiq për ta mbrojtur familjen, për ta mbrojtur pragun e 
shtëpisë, për ta mbrojtur vendin. Pra, ne kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që 
na vranë, ne kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që masakruan vëllezërit e motrat 
tona, kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që rrënuan shtëpitë tona, kemi të drejtë 
ti vrasim ata që okupuan katundet tona, kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që 
rrëmbyen qytetet tona , kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që na dëbuan nga 
vatrat tona, kemi të drejtë ti vrasim ata që na e more Kosovën tonë. 
Pastaj, vdekja në luftë është vdekje e lavdërueshme. Epo, njëherë kemi për 
të vdekur. Më mire të vdes sikurse duhet të vdiset. Fuqinë dhe guximin mi 
ka dhuruar Zoti me bollëk. Këto mirësi dua ti shfrytëzoj sot o kurrë, pra, 
në kohën dhe vendin më të duhur. Stërvitjet luftarake do ti bëjmë këtu 
diku, në Shqipëri, dhe shumë shpejtë do të futemi në luftë. Një gjë e di të 
sigurt: Ti do të më përkrahësh, edhe vëllezërit po ashtu, përpos nënës së 
cilës po ia kam dronë. Ajo është e sëmurë nga zemra e po kam frikë mos po 
sëmuret. Por, buq, ty po të ngarkoj: gjeje mënyrën për ta bindur nënën, që, 
edhe ajo të m a japë bekimin, siç thuhet,-më foli me një ton tepër të 
pazakonshëm.
Asnjëherë nuk i ndërhyra. Vetëm e vështroja dhe befasohesha me ato që mi 
thoshte.
-Po biri im, për nënën mos u merakos fare. Këtë punë e kryej pa kurrfarë 
vështirësie. Unë, por, sa e di edhe nëna, jemi shumë të kënaqur me 
qëllimin dhe guximin tënd. Jemi krenarë që të rritëm, të edukuam dhe u bëre 
i gatshëm për tu flijuar për tokën tonë. Zoti ju ndihmoftë!
-Ma jep dorën,- më tha.
Ia zgjata. M a kapi dhe m u hodh në përqafim. Më shtrëngoi sikurse edhe 
unë atë.
Varka filloi të luhatet. Rreth saj filluan të përhapën valë në rrathë 
koncentrik në të gjitha anët.
Ia plasa vajit, diku, mbi sipërfaqen e Liqenit të Ohrit.
Lotët u përzien me ujët e liqenit.
Kini parasysh sa ujë ka liqeni i Ohrit!.
Më duket se kaq lot derdhëm gjatë këtyre ditëve, kaq !!!.



* LUMJA UNË !*

Dhe, kur u kthyem në bregun e liqenit, Shukrijen e gjetëm duke 
qarë. Ishte bërë si limoni. E pamë se ishte frikësuar tepër shumë. 
Skishte faj. Vërtetë patëm shkuar tepër larg.
Enveri la lundrën në vendin e duhur,bëri pak shaka me t ëmën, e përqafoi 
dhe shkoi tek shokët e tij. Buzë plazhit, në oborrin e një kafeneje të 
vogël, pashë Sokolin e vetmuar duke ndenjur në një tavolinë . Me qëllim të 
caktuar bashkë me të shoqen shkuam dhe u ulëm pranë tij. Për herë të 
parë porosita edhe pije.
-Paska krisë dishka,a?-pyeti Sokoli.
-Fakt,-ia ktheva.
-Ndonjë lajm të mirë?
-Shumë, sidomos për Shukrijen.
-He?!,-nxitoi Shukrija.
-Qëlloja vet,- i them.
-Jo, nuk di.
- E moj grue, po të kallëzoj dishka qi sta merr menja: Enveri ynë, 
Avdyli i Kadriut dhe Enveri i Zymerit kishin vendosë me shkue në UÇK 
..
-Boll mirë.
-Paj i ri bre grue, hala si ka mushë vjetët e munet me i nodhë naj e 
keqe. Nuk kanë me shkue ndarsëm po në luftë, munet edhe me u vra,- e 
provokova me qëllim.
-Po, mirë bre Hajrush, ata djel qi po luftojnë, lopët i kanë ba, a? Edhe 
ata kanë nana e baba, kanë motra e vllazën, kanë nuse e thmi. Janë vra e po 
vriten, bile hala kanë me u vra. Pa u vra dikush ska qare. E ke ni : 
Darsëm pa mish ska. Pra edhe luftë pa të vramë ska. Ku asht vëllai i 
Mirvetës* Hajdini,poashtu edhe djali i saj-Enveri,Culi i Sokolit, Hajra e 
Kila të axhës Bedri, Ymeri i Nazmiut, e shumë e shumë të tjerë, he , ku 
janë? Bile, ndash me ditë , ti më gëzove me këtë lajm. Gajle se kam. Udha 
e marë ju koftë e Zoti u nimoftë! Egjelitë do të shkojnë e ymërlitë do të 
kthehen. Ndryshe smujna me u kthye në Kosovë kurrë.
Sokoli nisi e po fshinë lotët.
-Grue, boll ma! Këqyre Sokolin, po kanë.
-Jo, Hajrush nuk po kajë për Culin tem, pasha Culin jo! Po kajë prej 
fjalëve të grues tane. Kurrë nuk ma ka marrë menja qi asht kaq burrneshë. 
Mësim po na ma, hej!,- ma priti Sokoli.
-Edhe ti Sokol, e teprove tash. Ku muj unë me ju mësue juve?!
-Mësim edhe të madh bile.
-Nejse, kur po u niskan?,-më pyeti Shukrija.
-Sot edhe nesër po e pritkan Fatonin e Nazmiut me ardhë prej Kumanove. Ha 
erdhi, ha serdhi Fatoni, kysmet masnesër në orën katër të mëngjesit po u 
niskan për Tiranë. Prej Tirane paskan me shkue në Feken apo Burrel për 
ushtrime nja pesëmbëdhetë ditë, e prej atyhi në front.
-E lumja unë! Zoti i ruejt! Kofshin në dorën e Tij!
-Amin!,- thamë.

PS:
Sot, më 23 maj, ditë e diele, në orën katër të mëngjesit, Enveri 
im,Enveri i Zymerit dhe Avdyli i Kadriut u nisën për Tiranë, Feken ose 
Burrel e, ...?
Më duhet të jem i sinqertë: Mua më rrodhën lotët, ndërsa gruas jo. Nuk 
di,u ruajt prej meje apo prej Enverit, nuk di.
Banorët e mëhallës,të cilët dolën për ti përcjellë djemtë për në ushtri, u 
kthyen për ta vazhduar gjumin, kurse unë, Kadriu dhe Sokoli nuk ramë. Shkuam 
buzë liqenit të dallgëzuar dhe pritnim lindjen e diellit.
---------------------------------------
* Është fjala për motrën e Lum Haxhiut,alias,Hajdin Abazit.



_I N T E R V I S T A_


E enjte, 27 maj 1999.
Pasdite e ngrohtë.
Mora katër pesë gazeta dhe shkova afër liqenit në hije të një bliri për 
ti lexuar. Më së shumti po më interesojnë lajmet për Kosovën. Po u them të 
drejtën, është hera e parë që lexoj lajme mjaft shpresëdhënëse. 
NATO-ja po vazhdon sulmet ndaj objekteve vitale të ekonomisë serbe. Serbia e 
Milosheviqit është dobësuar tepër rëndë. Edhe morali i ushtarëve serbë 
ka rënë dukshëm. Më në fund, edhe kriminelët më të mëdhenj si 
Milosheviqi, Shesheli dhe ortakët e tyre shihet se e kanë kuptuar se është 
e pamundur të luftohet me tërë botën.
E, sa unë marr vesh, kapitullimi i tyre sështë larg.
Mund të ndodhin mrekullira, mund.
Papritmas dëgjova një bisedë pranë meje.
-Ja, ky është,-u tha Gjeva dy burrave, të cilët nuk i 
njihja,-dhe iku.
-Zotëri, ne jemi gazetarë, jemi të interesuar të grumbullojmë 
sa më shumë dëshmi për Gjykatën e Hagës, bën ta bëjmë një intervistë të 
shkurtër me juve?,-foli njëri prej tyre, që më vonë e kuptova se ishte 
përkthyes.
-Bën, pse jo.
-Së pari, duhet tua bëjmë me dije se të dhënat që do të na i jepni duhet 
të jenë patjetër të sakta, sepse, ka mundësi që pastaj të ftoheni në Hagë 
për të dëshmuar për to. Pra, nëse thoni diçka të pa qenë e nuk mund ta 
argumentoni, mund të jepni edhe llogari për dëshmi të rreme.
-Natyrisht se do tua them të vërtetën,-u thash.
-Kush jeni ju?
-Quhem Hajrush Idrizi. Jam i lindur më 25. 06. 1945. I martuar,babë i pesë 
fëmijëve, me profesion jam (isha) mësues , banor i Ferizajt, rruga S. 
Kovaçeviq nr. 66, Kosovë.
-Ju faleminderit!
Mi shtruan disa pyetje, të cilave iu përgjigja saktësisht.
-Pse jeni larguar nga Kosova? Jeni dëbuar me dhunë apo jeni 
frikësuar nga NATO-ja?
-Këtë pyetje e kam pritur. Unë po ua tregoj dy raste e ju 
konstatojeni pse e lamë Kosovën:
Rruga ime është afër qendrës së qytetit.Në hyrje të saj gjendej një spital 
privat, kuptohet, pronari i tij ishte shqiptar. Spitali ishte i paisur me 
teknologjinë më moderne të kirurgjisë . Me 31 mars,forcat e ushtrisë serbe e 
uzurpuan. Pronarin dhe ekipin mjeksor por edhe pacientët i dëbojnë pa 
asnjë arsye apo vendim , vetëm me një fjali urdhëruese: Gubite,dok ste 
zhivi! (Hupni, deri sa jeni gjallë!). Këtë spital,ushtria serbe e 
shndërron menjëherë në spital ushtarak,kurse rrugën e shpallin zone 
ushtarake e banorët e shumë shtëpive në afërsi të spitalit i dëbojnë 
duke i urdhëruar pashtu me bezhite odavde!(hupni nga këtu!)
E keni të qartë përse jemi këtu ku jemi?
Ose:
Është një fshat ku unë kam farefisin e gjerë. Surçinë quhet. 
Është i ngjitur me Babushin Serb. Në Babush ka pasë forca të mëdha 
ushtarake, policore e paramilitare. Kishte edhe tanke e topa kalibrash të 
ndryshëm. Këto forca, në pamundësi për tiu kundërvënë forcave të NATO-s, 
tërë mllefin e shfrynin nëpër katundet shqiptare rreth Babushit. (Për 
viset tjera të Kosovës nuk po flas. Me siguri të intervistuarit tjerë do të 
flasin me faktet e tyre).
Kështu, më pesë prill , ditë e hënë na ishte, dy tanke të ushtrisë 
serbe futen në Surçinë me zhurmë e shpejtësi tmerruese. Me qëllim të 
caktuar disa herë bredhin nëpër fshat. Në fund të fshatit njëri tank ia 
kthen tytën shtëpisë së Tefik Kastratit. Tanku gjëmon dhe shtëpia shpohet 
anë e përtej. Ngrihet re pluhuri mbi fshat. Fshatarët përgatitin qerre e 
traktorë dhe presin më të keqen por nuk largohen. Ushtarët tremben nga 
kokëfortësia e banorëve shqiptarë. Serish nisen me tanke drejtë fshatit 
por tani duke gjuajtur me minahedhës e mitraloza të rëndë mbi çatitë e 
shtëpive. Tashti, fshatarët duarthatë nuk kanë çka të bëjnë, marrin 
familjet e tyre,disa çakla dhe me qerre kuajsh, traktorë,vetura e kamionë 
nisin karvanin drejtë Mirashit e pale se ku. Në fshat ngelën katër shtëpi 
më të mira nën flakë, bagëtia, qentë dhe pulat.
Po ju pyes: A është ky dëbim apo frikë nga NATO-ja?
-No coment,- thirri gazetari. - Ky është dëbim klasik.
-Krejt në fund, kemi vetëm edhe një pyetje:
-Urdhëroni!
- Sikur tju epet mundësia për tu kthyer në Kosovë, do ta bëni këtë?
-Më falni zotëri,- i them;- kjo pyetje po më duket tepër provokuese. Sdi 
pse ma bëtë, po nejse, kjo është punë e juaj! Tashti unë po ju pyes juve: 
Çfarë do të thoshte një i verbër sikur ta pyetshim:  A dëshironi të shihni 
me sytë e tu ? . Përkthyesi i befasuar iu drejtua gazetarit dhe ia 
shtroi pyetjen time.
-Zotëri,-foli gazetari i turpëruar,- më falni për pyetjen që ua shtrova. 
Unë nuk e kam shkruar këtë pyetje. Kështu e kam marrë pyetësorin. Vërtetë, 
tani më vjen keq që ua bëra këtë pyetje ,-tha dhe më luti për ta firmosur 
intervistën, të cilën e nënshkrova me kënaqësi.



*LIQENI DEPONI HEDHURINASH*
E premte, 28 
maj 1999.
Këtu po zgjohem më herët se zakonisht. Edhe sot u zgjova goxha herët. 
Pastrova sytë dhe u nisa drejtë liqenit për tu ngopur me ajër të pastër. 
Ktheva në të djathtë drejtë Drilonit. Eca bukur shumë dhe dola përballë 
Shën Naumit, në Maqedoni të cilin e shoh si në pëllëmbë të dorës, siç 
thuhet.
Këtë manastir e kam pas vizituar disa herë. Herën e fundit, para 
nëntëmbëdhjetë viteve e patëm vizituar bashkë me arsimtarë dhe nxënës të 
klasave të teta. Atëbotë, nga oborri i manastirit vështronim vendin 
pikërisht ku unë jam tashti. Na dukej sikurse një pjesë parajse, por e 
largët sikur në ndonjë planet tjetër.
E sot, unë jam këtu, mu në atë pjesën e parajsës të cilën e pata parë nga 
oborri i manastirit, në atë planetin tjetër. Tashti ,unë, nga ajo pjesa e 
parajses, ai planeti tjetër, e vështroj Manastirin e Shën Naumit. Tani 
parajsa më doli atje, tek Shën Naumi, më iku sikurse ik ylberi.
Këtu, ajo parajsa e dikurshme, paska filluar të shndërrohet në ferr. 
Fortesat e shumta të Enverit paskan filluar të ikin nga bregu i liqenit. 
Ato qenkan futur në ujë dhe duken si breshka gjigante që donë ti përpijnë 
njerëzit të cilët kalojnë aty pari. Bregu i liqenit qenka shndërruar në 
d e p o n i mbeturinash.
Vazhdoj të ecë drejtë Drilonit, por pengohem nga mbeturinat e shumta: dhe e 
gurë, tjegulla e tulla, tenxhere e pjata, shporete e stufa të prishura, 
tepsia e kusia, xhama e tela të llojllojshëm, eshtra të kafshëve prej 
kasaphanave, pula, derra, mace e qenë të ngordhur. Madje, shoh edhe dy 
gomarë e një kalë të ngordhur, të cilët valët e liqenit po i shtyjnë 
kah bregu, por, cofëtinat si për inat të liqenit, prapë po kthehen në ujë. 
Kundërmo erë kërmash. Po më duket se kjo pjesë e liqenit paska mbetur nën 
mëshirën e askujt. Më bëhet sikur përpëlitet liqeni,sikur po kërkon ndihmën 
SOS. Nëse vazhdon kjo pakujdesi edhe pak ditë, liqeni do ti ketë ditët e 
numëruara.


*DASHURIÇKA BUZË LIQENIT*

U nisa drejtë kampit për të ngrënë mëngjesin. Në drejtim të Starovës, jo 
larg kampit hasa një burrë duke e hapur një gropë për një shtyllë 
elektrike.
-Puna e mbarë burrë!,-i them .
Starovasi nuk më foli. Mendova se nuk më ndjeu nga zhurma e valëve të 
liqenit të trazuar. Iu afrova fare afër. Ngriti kokën dhe më shikoi 
mrrolshëm.
-Kosovarë jeni, a po?-më pyeti.
-Ashtu është,- i përgjigjem.
-Jeni në Qendrë në Stërvitore?
-Po, aty jemi.
-Turp,turp! Keni lënë Kosovën e keni ardhur këtu për të bërë 
dashuriçka. Turp!
Po rëndë më erdhi!
-Ju lutem, mik i dashur, keni mundësi të jeni më konkret?
-Po,- ma priti me ters. Sot, një çift nga kampi i juaj kishin ardhur 
përballë shtëpisë sime dhe bënin dashuriçka.
-Në ç vend ishin, ju lutem?
-Atje, tek ai bunkeri buzë liqenit .
-Shihet nga shtëpia e juaj ai vend ?
-Nga shtëpia jo por nga ara shihet.
-Ishte herët apo ?
-Aty, duke gdhirë dita.
-Zotëri, a keni durim të më dëgjoni vetëm pak? e lus.
-Fol!,-tha.
-Dini ju se nga sa frymë flemë në një dhomë? Nëse jo, unë po të tregoj. 
Aty flemë nga gjashtëdhjetë e më shumë njerëz. Aty ka pleq e plaka, ka djem 
e vajza, ka nuse me burra, pra çifte bashkëshortësh, ka edhe fëmijë e 
foshnje. Aty , të rinjtë e martuar nuk kanë mundësi të bëjnë dashuriçka, 
siç thoni ju. Ka mundësi, ndonjë çift bashkëshortësh të kenë dalë atje ku 
thoni ju për të kryer punë, ka. Dhe, sipas meje asgjë të keqe nuk kanë 
bërë. Përkundrazi, kanë kryer punën në fshehtësi. Nuk bën tua zini për të 
madhe, janë të rinj e kanë nevojë, zotërote.
-Do të thotë se ju i arsyetoni?
-Patjetër.
-Unë assesi nuk pajtohem,- më tha starovasi.
-Doni tua them emrat e tyre?!- i bërtita
Starovasi i zbuti fjalët.
Bisedën na i ndërpreu Muhamedi, një pensionist i mençur nga Pogradeci, i 
cili për çdo ditë na viziton.
-Avash, avash Hajrush!,- më tha pak si me shaka,- E paskeni marrë punën me 
ters!.
-Keni të drejtë, zotëri. Ky, bashkëvendësi i juaj më rëndoi goxha si 
shumë. Sipas tij, ne paskemi ardhur këtu për të bërë dashuriçka,- i thash 
pa i analizuar pasojat e mundshme.
-Si thua, si?!-klithi Muhamedi.
-Mirëpo, tani e sqaruam këtë punë më mirë. Nuk ka nevojë të llafosemi 
më shumë për të ,-i thash për ta qetësuar.
-Ore bythpalarë, dini ju se kush janë kosovarët?! Si keni guxim ti 
fyeni?! Mblidhni mendjen ore kokëbosh, se për Zotin ju vras sikurse rrfeja!.
-Zotëri, të lutem mos e bëni të madhe këtë punë. Fajin e kam unë, sepse 
e arsyetova gjestin e pahijshëm të atij çifti kosovar,-thash .
Starovasi na kërkoi falje si mua ashtu edhe Muhamedit. Ai vazhdoi punën e 
tij në mihjen e gropës kurse unë me Muhamedin shkuam ne një kafene ku 
qëndruam deri në drekë duke biseduar për situatën në Kosovë.



*GAZI I DHEUT*



E diele, 30 maj, 1999.
Tyli e përplasi derën me rrëmbim dhe doli jashtë. Pothuajse të gjithë i 
zgjoi nga gjumi, madje, disa edhe u trembën. Me të shpejtë u vesha dhe dola 
pas tij. Dielli ende nuk kishte lindur por ishte gati për të dalë. Ecte 
drejtë liqenit. Unë i shkova pas. E hetova se është tepër i hidhëruar, 
por nuk e dija pse. Fliste vet me veti, shante dhe pështynte.
-He Tyl, çka je hallakatë kështu?!,- e pyeta me zë bukur të lartë, por 
nuk më foli gjë. Sharjet si ndalte fare.
Pis bre, pis! Tuh nanën e pisit ia q!
-Kadale bre burrë, çka nami u ba?!,- i them.
-Qysh bre çka nami u ba?! Kiameti, kiameti u ba!
-Kiameti i madh a i vogël?
-O, i madhi, i madhi se i vogli u ba ma moti!,-më tha.
-Për hair na koftë! Çka paska krisë?!
-Mos më nguc po t thamë se Vallahi t a mëshova!
-Ani-ani, mëshoma, por fol se m kupe!,- i bërtita me zë të lartë.
-E bre, edhe ti je sikur rriçna. Jo! Ma mirë spo foli, hiq spo foli 
se ma merr ftyrën.
-Pse more?! Qysh ta marr ftyrën?! Për çka?!
-Qe bre burrë, po t  kallxoj, edhe pse e di qi ki me m koritë. Po 
nashtë, le ta di edhe ai pisi, he nanën e nanës!
Tash edhe më shumë u bëra kureshtar. Pashë se ka për të më treguar diçka 
të pazakonshme , ama nuk e dija se ku do ti dalë tymi.
-Ishte terr,- ia nisi rrëfimit,- ju, tetanë flejshi. Lakmi u marrsha. Mue 
nuk më merrte gjumi. Dikur u zdrit. U pashë edhe juve, dikush mlutë e 
dikush shplutë. Përballë meje pashë krevetin e Canit  thatë!. Menova se 
ka dalë përjashta. Prit-prit, sashtë me ardh Cani. Kur u zdrit ma mirë, e 
pashë pisin, i kishte hypë grues përmi. Niherë thash mos po m rrejnë 
sytë, po, kur i pashë katër kamë të kthyeme me gishta teposhtë e po 
shpurthin, u binda se sytë i kam në rregull. Pupë, kceva pi krevetit e iu 
afrova ngat . Dashta me kapë për kamë po nuk guxova, thash, mos po ia 
ngjes për kamë të grues e po bahna rezil. Pi sikletit, sdita shka me ba, u 
vesha, e çela derën, e përplasa me pikë të kastit dhe dola jashtë. De ta din 
pisi qi po e sheh dikush e le ti zhdrypë asaj pele, bre t amën e s 
amës ja q!
-Po, e kujt ishte ajo pelë?,- e pyeta duke qeshur në mënyrë të 
shfrenuar.
-E tij more, e kujt kujtove?!
-E po, spaska ba gja të keqe lum Tyli. Pse po e merr kaq me hez?
-Qysh bre ska ba gja t keqe?! Në midis shtatëdhetë vetëve, ashiqare 
me i kcye grues si tarak , mirë po të doket, a? Boll ma se m a plase 
mullanin!
-A qyky koka kanë kiameti i madh, a?
-Po pra!
-E, për kiametin e vogël p e di unë.
-He ?,- më pyeti me nxitim.
-Ti e paske provue para Canit, ama derën sta ka përplasë kurrkush.
-Tuh, t gjet e zeza, t gjet , po haram i madh je!,- tha dhe që të dy ia 
plasëm gazit.
-Mos ma merr ftyrën allahile!
-Jo Tyl, jo, pa u tubue krejt burrat, nuk ju kallëzoj.
- Çfarë hallalli je, edhe ktahen m a ban !,- më tha duke 
qeshur.




*GJUNJËZIMI MILOSHEVIQIT*


E mërkurë, 9 qershor,1999.
Bombardimet e NATO-s ndaj caqeve ushtarake dhe ekonomike të Serbisë, nuk u 
ndalën plot shtatëdhjetë e tetë ditë. Infrastruktura ushtarake dhe 
ekonomike e Serbisë pësoi humbje katastrofale. Dhe, më 9 qershor të vitit 
1999, Milosheviqi dhe ortakët e tij, më në fund, u gjunjëzuan para 
bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, para NATO-s por edhe para UÇK-së.
Serbia e nënshkroi kapitullimin në Kumanovë
Ky ishte lajmi më prituri dhe më i dëshiruari për popullin shqiptar , a 
në veçanti për popullin shqiptar të Kosovës. Këtë lajm e pritën me gëzim 
edhe popujt tjerë të botë së qytetëruar, madje, me siguri edhe vet serbët.
Lajmin e morëm përmes mediumeve elektronike shqiptare në orët e vona të 
mbrëmjes. Ndonëse nuk ishte lajm befasues, disi nuk na dukej sihariq i 
vërtetë. Sepse, asnjëherë nuk kemi dëgjuar lajme të mira për fatin tone, 
po, përherë, zi e më zi. E, tashti na duket sikur na mashtrojnë veshët, 
sikur shohim ëndërr. Po, fatmirësisht, lajmi është shumë i saktë.
Soldateska serbe, forcat paramilitare dhe bandat e ndryshme menjëherë dhe 
pa asnjë kusht do të largohen nga Kosova përgjithmonë. Ushtarët e NATO-s do 
të futen në Kosovë. Ato, tok me ushtarët e UÇK-së do të kujdesën për 
sigurinë dhe qetësinë e qytetarëve të Kosovës për një kohë të pacaktuar.
Gëzimi është i papërshkrueshëm. Natë e hareshme. Festë. Oborri i 
kazermave në Qendrën Stërvitore të Pogradecit gumëzhinë sikur bleta kur 
lëshon. Nuk merret vesh kush çka thotë. Të gjithë nxitojnë për të folur 
diçka. Tollovi, urime, urime,vetëm urime. Klithje, por edhe lot, natyrisht 
se kësaj here janë lot gëzimi.
Shmangem pak nga turma dhe i vështroj këta njerëz krejtësisht të dalldisur. 
Në mesin e tyre jam edhe unë(!). Po po, edhe unë jam me ta(!).
Dhe në këtë çast më vajti mendje në Bllacë. Atje iu pata frikësuar vdekjes. 
Jo se kam frikë nga ajo, se atë , patjetër do ta shijojmë që të gjithë, por 
nuk dija se si do të përfundojë puna e jonë, ku do të shkojnë gjithë ata 
njerëz, në duar të kujt do të bien, çka do të bëhet me Kosovën. Atëbotë ( 
në Bllacë) iu pata lutur Zotit të mos ma merr shpirtin pa e marrë vesh 
epilogun e DRAMËS së quajtur KOSOVË.
E falënderoj Zotin që ma mundësoj të kuptoj përfundimin e kësaj Drame; 
më lejoi ta shoh armikun e gjunjëzuar dhe kam bindje të plotë se unë dhe 
bashkëkombësit e mi do të kthehemi në Dheun tonë, në mos në shtëpitë tona ( 
se shumica e tyre tanimë janë shkatërruar), në oborre, po. E, në oborret 
tona me gërmadha do të bëjmë strehë, do të thithim ajrin tonë, do të 
ngrohemi me Diellin tonë dhe do të flemë nën qiellin tonë të lirë, 
njëherë, e inshAllah përgjithmonë!



*HYRJA E NATO-s NË KOSOVË*


E shtunë, 12 qershor, 1999.
Serbët detyrohen ta respektojnë ultimatumin. Ushtria, policia dhe forcat 
paramilitare serbe me gjithë hajdutët e tyre gllabëruan çka patën 
mundësinë të gllabërojnë dhe o shporrën nga Kosova.
Forcat e shumta të NATO-s, por jo vetëm të saj , se, ka edhe ushtarë të 
shteteve që sjanë anëtarë të NATO-s, tani të grumbulluara në Fushën 
Shkupit presin dritën jeshile për të hyrë në Kosovë.
Urdhërohen për marshim drejtë Saj.
Kolona e tankeve dhe e automjeteve të shumta të blinduara nisen drejtë 
Hanit të Elezit. Sipër kolonës, helikopterët më të përsosur të NATO-s 
përcjellin kolonën e vet dhe vëzhgojnë terrenin pëllëmbë për pëllëmbë. 
Gjëmon lugina e Lepencit . Kolona marshon. Tanket i afrohen Hanit të 
Elezit. Ato janë të gatshme për tu përballë me çdo forcë eventuale. 
Kameramanët dhe gazetarët nga i gjithë rruzulli tokësor janë përqendruar në 
pikën kufitare. Ata kanë përgatitur objektivat e aparateve të tyre për 
të kapur pamjen madhështore të futjes së NATO-s në Kosovë. Po. Tanket i 
afrohen vijës së kufirit, e kalojnë atë pa asnjë pengesë, futen në tokën e 
Kosovës. Xhiruesit bëjnë punën e tyre në mënyrë tepër profesionale: 
Shënojnë pamje atraktive të marshimit të tankeve në tokë dhe të 
helikopterëve në ajër drejtë Kaçanikut. Tundet dheu, ushton 
gryka,dridhen kodrat.
Këto pamje i pa tërë bota, i pashë edhe unë , këtu, në Pogradec i pashë, se 
këtu isha dhe ende jam fizikisht, me trup, por me shpirt e mendje jam në 
kolonë. Edhe unë po marshoj(!) bashkë me kolonën drejt Kaçanikut, 
Ferizajt, Prishtinës,...
Meqë, m u krua,mender me thënë ,të merrem me këtë temë, jam i obliguar 
t ju shpjegoj se për çfarë arsye ndërhyri NATO-ja në Kosovë.
O lexues të mi, kudo qofshi dhe kushdo qofshi: NATO, nuk e invadoi 
Kosovën, nuk e pushtoi atë. Ajo nuk pati qare as derman pa e marrë këtë 
hap. Se, ishin në pyetje jetërat e afër tre milionë njerëzve, hej! Merreni 
me mend , në këtë çast kur unë po i shkruaj këta pak rreshta, afër një 
milion shqiptarë ( të dëbuar tashti frik) të Kosovës janë të shkapërderdhur 
nëpër katër kontinentet e botës(!) : në Evropë, në Amerikë, në Australi dhe 
në Azi (Turqi). Pra, NATO nuk e okupoi Kosovën për hatrin e dikujt. Ajo e 
shpëtoi atë, shpëtoi afër tre milionë njerëz që ishin buzë shfarosjes nga 
krimineli Milosheviq dhe bandat e tij. E keni të çartë tani?!
Kjo është arsyeja e ndërhyrjes , kjo!



KTHIMI NË KOSOVË

Menjëherë pas futje së forcave të NATO-s në Kosovë, shqiptarët e 
strehuar në Maqedoni e Shqipëri vërsulen drejt trojeve të tyre . Fluksi 
është aq i madh sa që bllokohen edhe rrugët si ajo drejtë Hanit të Elezit, 
Glloboçicës e sidomos ajo Morinë - Vërmnicë. Edhe kolonat e NATO-s 
pengohen. Krijohet rrëmujë e paparë. Ndërkombëtarët sugjerojnë popullatën 
që të jenë shumë të kujdesshëm në këto çaste . Dihet, ushtria serbe ka 
minuar fusha të tëra , vendkalime kyçe, oborre madje edhe shtëpi, pra, 
mund të pësojnë tragjedi të papritura.
Kujdes nga minat! Kujdes nga minat! Kujdes nga minat!,- thuhet në çdo 
anë.
Për çudi popullata sua vë veshin këtyre vërejtjeve. Ajo 
vërshon si lumi pas stuhisë.
Me autobusë, minibusë, maune, vetura e traktorë marshojnë, marshojë drejt 
vendlindjes së tyre. Duket sikur bëjnë gara se cili do të kthehet i pari.
Po magnetike qenka vendlindja!
Skanë faj mileti, skanë!
Këtu, në kampin tonë, matrapazët e mjeteve të transportit fërkojnë duart.
-Emo, njëqind marka për frymë,sjanë shumë për tju shpjerë në 
shtëpi,-thonë.
E, ata që kanë para, sbëjnë fjalë. Marrin minibusë, autobusë shkojnë, 
shkojnë. Për pak ditë , banorët e kampit u përgjysmuan. Ne u marrim lakmi 
atyre që po ecin. Neve që ngelëm për shkak të mungesës së parave na duket se 
kurrë nuk do të vemi në shtëpitë tona, ndonëse e dimë se dhe ne një 
ditë patjetër do të kthehemi, por si.

----------


## Fiori

*FATI NË FATKEQËSI*


E diele, 20 qershor, 1999.
Se, edhe ne do të kthehemi në shtëpitë tona, e dinim, ama, se do të 
kthehemi në mënyrë përrallore sikurse në përrallat e “Një mijë e një net”, 
bash si Alajdini me qilimin e tij fluturues, këtë as optimistët më të 
mëdhenj nuk kanë mundur ta imagjinojë.
Sot, në kamp erdhën tre nëpunës vendorë dhe një gjerman. Kërkesa e tyre 
ishte që ta mbajmë një takim urgjent dhe shumë të rëndësishëm. Tubimin 
e organizuam në sallën e kuzhinës. Pa u vonuar, gjermani e mori fjalën :
-Miq të mi, e di se jeni tepër të lumtur me përfundimin e gjithë kësaj 
drame që përjetuat ju por edhe ne. Lufta më në fund mori fund. Fitoi 
Kosova, fituat ju por fitoi edhe tërë bota. Ju, të gjithë do të ktheheni 
nëpër vendet e juaja, shtëpitë e juaja, që ndoshta shumica prej jush 
edhe s’i kenë. Unë jam i bindur se me ndihmën e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare do 
t’i ndërtoni edhe më të mira. (Duartrokasim gjatë). Për të mos e zgjatur më 
shumë po flas për qëllimin e ardhjes sonë këtu. Jam i njoftuar se një numër 
bukur i madh i të dëbuarve tani veç janë kthyerën në Kosovë. Nuk ka qenë 
dashur të nguten e të shkojnë në mënyrë të paorganizuar. Nejse, ajo është 
punë e tyre!. Ju që jeni këtu, mos gaboni!Ju do të ktheheni në mënyrë të 
organizuar. Deri në Kukës do të shkoni me helikopterët e NATO-s, e prej 
andej me autobusë të UNCHR-së deri në vendbanimet tuaja. (Ne të 
kthehemi me helikopterët e NATO-s(!), e pabesueshme hej!. Prapë duartrokasim 
në mënyrë frenetike).
Së pari do të shkojnë banorët që janë nën tenda matanë Pogradecit, ata të 
kampit të “Tekstilit”, pastaj këta të Çatromit, afër jush, ndërsa ju do 
të shkoni të fundit. Besoj se do të hasi në mirëkuptimin tuaj. Kjo radhitje 
është bërë sipas kushteve të banimit e jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër. (Sërish 
duartrokasim).
Ju keni një detyrë precize për ta kryer: Duhet ta bëni regjistrimin e 
banorëve të kampit për çdo familje, emrin dhe mbiemrin e kryefamiljarit, 
emrat dhe mbiemrat e anëtarëve të familjes dhe numrin e tyre veç e veç. 
Këtë punë duhet kryer më së largëti deri nesër në orën dymbëdhjetë. 
Qartë?-na pyeti.
-Si urdhëroni zotëri!,- i thamë.- Kjo punë ka për tu kryer menjëherë.
Ata shkuan në punën e tyre kurse ne dolëm më shumë se të gëzuar. Na u 
duk sikur pamë një ëndërr të bukur. Por fati e deshi që kjo të mos jetë 
ëndërr. Lajmi gazmor menjëherë u përhap në tërë kampin.
“D të fluturojmë,do tëfluturojmë! Me helikopterët e NATO-s do të kthehemi në 
Kosovë!-thirrnin fëmijët. Ne, të rriturit po u ndihmojmë fëmijëve. Po për 
Zotin,jemi bërë tamam sikurse fëmijë.

















KTHI ME HELIKOPTERË TË NATO-s



E martë, 6 korrik 1999.
Qe dhjetë ditë, stadiumi i Pogradecit është shndërruar në pistë 
helikopterësh transportues të NATO-s. Aty zbresin, mbushen me udhëtarë të 
pazakonshëm, ngritën në ajër duke gjëmuar dhe shkojnë drejtë Kukësit, 
zbresin, zbrazen dhe prapë kthehen në Pogradec. Qarkullojnë pandërprerë.
Sipas planit, ne duheshim larguar të fundit.
Po, na erdhi radha.
Asnjëherë në jetën tonë nuk kemi përjetuar kënaqësi më të madhe.
Arsyeja e parë është se po kthehemi në vendin tonë, në shtëpitë tona. E 
dyta se po kthehemi me fitore. E treta, është dallimi se si jemi dëbuar e 
si po kthehemi. E katërta, gjatë dëbimit jemi torturuar e plaçkitur nga 
bandat serbe, kurse tashti po kthehemi me helikopterë, nën mbikëqyrje të 
ushtarëve të NATO-s, madje duke i marrë edhe nga pesëdhjetë marka gjermane 
për kokë njeriu. Dhe, së fundi, po fluturojmë me helikopterë të NATO-s gjë 
të cilën kurrë as në ëndrra nuk e kemi parë. Pra, kemi arsye për të qenë të 
gëzuar, apo?
Helikopteri i caktuar për ne ateron në stadium. Edhe plepat rreth stadiumit 
lakohen nga fryma që shkaktojnë dy palë flatra të helikopterit. Qetësohet 
helikopteri. Ne, tridhjetë e shtatë banorë të lagjes sonë, të gjithë fqinjë, 
nisemi drejtë tij. Me vete kemi edhe ca çakla. Ne nuk brengosemi për to. 
Ushtarët janë ata që me kujdes i ngarkojnë . Neve na radhitin dhe secilit 
na i mbyllin veshët me njëfarë mjeti të panjohur. Vetëm Kdriu nuk pranoi ti 
mbyll veshët. Po, kur ushtarët morën vesh se ai është i shurdhër, qeshën të 
gjithë. Futemi brenda dhe të gjithëve na lidhin me rripa sigurie. Derën e 
pasme se mbyllën fare. Piloti ndez makinën. Bubullima është trishtuese. 
Rreth e përqark pluhur, luhatje plepash. Ngadalë, gati se pa u diktua 
shkëputet nga toka dhe ngritët përpjetë drejtë qiellit. Ne nuk bëzajmë. 
Helikopteri shpejt doli mbi sipërfaqen e Liqenit të Ohrit. Për një moment, 
u ndal mbi liqen. Ktheva kokën në dritare dhe pashë valët e liqenit të 
trazuara nga forca e ajri të dy palë flatrave. Në këtë çast u tremba bukur 
shumë.
Se, shumë vite më parë pata parë një ëndërr identike me këtë pamjen që pashë 
tani mbi liqe.
Disi udhëtonim me një aeroplan mbi një det të hapur. Papritmas aeroplanit i 
hargjohet kerozina . Aeroplani sikur u ndal. Udhëtarët i kap paniku. Por , 
piloti i urtë, i qetëson udhëtarët që të mos brengosen fare se aeroplani ka 
për të rënë në ujë dhe se nuk do të pësojë asnjë udhëtarë. Atëbotë më pati 
dalë gjumi nga frika dhe qesh gëzuar që kisha qenë në ëndërr.
Tashti nuk jam në ëndërr. Jam vet i pesti (se edhe Muharremi ka ardhur nga 
Gostivari, kurse Enveri me 26 qershor është demobilizuar nga UÇK-ja) me 
tridhjetë e dy fqinjë, e sikur të ndodhte një e keqe, do të zhdukeshim disa 
familje të një lagjeje përnjëherë.
Po, për fat të mirë, helikopteri u ngrit më lart, bëri një gjysmë harku dhe 
u drejtua drejt Strugës. Fluturojmë nëpër luginën e Drinit të Zi bash 
sikurse Alajdini me qilimin e tij fluturues, por me një dallim, se, ai 
ishte fluturim përrallor, kurse ky i yni është fluturim i vërtetë. 
Kështu, për tridhjetë e shtatë minutë ateruam në Kukës.
Natën e kaluam në një tendë në afërsi të Kukësit. Të nesërmen, më shtatë 
korrik, një autobus, një kamion, një veturë e kryqit të kuq dhe dy makina 
karabinierësh italianë na pritnin për të vazhduar maratonën tonë për në 
cakun definitiv. Në autobus futen pesëdhjetë e katër banorë të mëhallës 
sime, e, në kamionë fusim ato pak sende që kishim sjellë nga Pogradeci. 
Nisim rrugëtimin drejtë Morinës. Së pari një makinë karabinierësh, autobusi, 
kamioni, vetura e ambulancës dhe në fund prapë një makinë karabinierësh. Në 
dalje të Kukësit marrim gjëra ushqimore, mjete për higjienë personale së 
pakut për një muaj, pastaj nga një sasi bukur të madhe najloni për të 
ndërtuar strehë po qe e nevojshme.
Karabinierët nisën makinën drejt Kosovës , pas saj autobusi, kamioni,...
Kufirin e kalojmë pa asnjë problem. Vazhdojmë drejt Prizrenit, Suharekës 
së shkrumbuar e të rrënuar krejtësisht. Trishtohen fëmijët me pamjet e 
gërmadhave. Makinat s’ndalen askund. Vazhdojnë drejtë Grykës së 
Carralevës , Shtimes, Ferizajt- cakut të maratonës sonë nëntëdhjetë e katër 
ditëshe. Po. Futemi në Ferizaj. Tani,disa nuk mund përballojnë. Qajnë. 
Qajnë por jo sikurse me një e dy prill. Tjerë lot janë këta, tjerë.
Futemi në lagjen tonë. Më duket se po na përshëndetin shtëpitë e mbetura 
por edhe gërmadhat. Të gjitha na njohin: edhe shtëpitë, edhe gërmadhat, 
edhe rruga. Futemi në oborr. Ne s’e njohim oborrin tone. Qenka bërë 
tebdil.Barojet paskan mbuluar gjithçka. Megjithate, jemi tepër të gëzuzr.
Këtu, ja, mu këtu është caku i maratonës sonë nëntëdhjetë e katër ditëshe..
Me germadhat e shtëpisë sonë bëmë një strehë të vogël, e mbuluam me najlon, 
shtruam disa shilte të vjetra që nuk i paskan marrë hajdutët. Ramë njëri 
pranë tjetrit për të fjetur.
Sa bukuuur!
Thithim ajrin tonë, shikojmë hënën tonë, sodisim qiellin tonë , kënaqemi me 
yjet tona. Edhe më shumë do të kënaqemi me Diellin tonë.
Tash, edhe në vdeksha , mos më qani!

*FUND .*

----------


## Kreksi

Rrofshi Fiori, na keni sjellur nje liber te mrekullueshem por na keni mbytur edhe me lotë !

E pergezoj autorin edhe pse nuk kam adres te tij, i deshiroj sukses e neve lexuesve na ka dhuruar nje rrefim mahnites e te pasur me deshmi permes ketij ditari.
Si e shofim bota shqiptare mban ne vete  talenta te fshehur  ende...
Po e shkeputi vetem nje paragraf te shkelqyer ku tregohet mjeshtrija prej nje talenti e pikturimit te nje rrefimi origjinal nga autori Hajrush Idrizi; 


Asnjëherë në jetën tonë nuk kemi përjetuar kënaqësi më të madhe.
Arsyeja e parë është se po kthehemi në vendin tonë, në shtëpitë tona. E 
dyta se po kthehemi me fitore. E treta, është dallimi se si jemi dëbuar e 
si po kthehemi. E katërta, gjatë dëbimit jemi torturuar e plaçkitur nga 
bandat serbe, kurse tashti po kthehemi me helikopterë, nën mbikëqyrje të 
ushtarëve të NATO-s, madje duke i marrë edhe nga pesëdhjetë marka gjermane 
për kokë njeriu. Dhe, së fundi, po fluturojmë me helikopterë të NATO-s gjë 
të cilën kurrë as në ëndrra nuk e kemi parë. Pra, kemi arsye për të qenë të 
gëzuar, apo?

----------

Hajrush (19-11-2018)

----------


## Hajrush

> Rrofshi Fiori, na keni sjellur nje liber te mrekullueshem por na keni mbytur edhe me lotë !
> 
> E pergezoj autorin edhe pse nuk kam adres te tij, i deshiroj sukses e neve lexuesve na ka dhuruar nje rrefim mahnites e te pasur me deshmi permes ketij ditari.
> Si e shofim bota shqiptare mban ne vete  talenta te fshehur  ende...
> Po e shkeputi vetem nje paragraf te shkelqyer ku tregohet mjeshtrija prej nje talenti e pikturimit te nje rrefimi origjinal nga autori Hajrush Idrizi; 
> 
> 
> Asnjëherë në jetën tonë nuk kemi përjetuar kënaqësi më të madhe.
> Arsyeja e parë është se po kthehemi në vendin tonë, në shtëpitë tona. E 
> ...



Zonjushja Fioralba dhe z.kreksi,

Unë, ta dini fare mirë se nuk jam njeri i pendës-"kalemxhinj". Pra, don të thotë se nuk jam marrë me shkrime serioze . Herëpasherë [jo shumë] kam botuar disa tregime të shkurtëra nëpër ndonjë të përditshme.      
      Këtë  d i t a r   e kam shkruar në vëndin dhe momentin më TË   DUHUR, pra,atëherë kur njerëzit nuk dinin se a do jenë të gjallë deri në  mbrëmje apo nëse ishte natë a do dalin të gjallë në mëngjes. Çuditërisht, në ato momente më dramatike, mua më porositi PERËNDIA të merrem me këtë punë aspak të lehtë. Ta dini mirë e mirë se çdo shkrim [tregim]e kam shkruar aty-përaty, pra,drejtpërdrejt në vendin e ngjarjes në fletoren e ALBANËS.
Asnjë rrëfim nuk është i trilluar apo i fantazuar. Sot,sikur të tentoj të shkruaj diçka të tillë, binduni ore të nderuar se NUK DI. Tash, kur e shfletoj fletoren, çuditem edhe vet : Si ishte e mundur ta posedoja TERE atë energji e atë koncentrim për t'i radhitur ngjarjet njërën pas tjetrës me aq mjeshtri. Por, po ua them edhe një gjë që pak kush më beson.
     Jam besimtarë i madh në Zot. Tek AI isha mbështetur dhe me ndihmën e TIJ arrita të lë diçka në letër. 
Jam shumë i bindur se gjeneratat e ardhshme do mësojnë diçka nga ky DOKUMENTAR, sado që çshtë i thjesht dhe duket se është AUTOBIOGRAFIK. Disa njerëz që kanë patur rastin t'i lexojnë disa kapituj në internet, e zhvlerësojnë këtë dorëshkrim duke pohuar se,gjoja, unë e paskam shkruar për vehten time. Shiquar fluturimthi, pa analizë të mirëfillt,ashtu duket. Mirëpo, ky pohim ësht një mashtrim "optik".  
Duhet ditur një gjë shumë të sigurt:
NJË NUMËR SHUMË I MADH  I BANORËVE TË KOSOVËS ,AFËR NJË MILION,E KANË PERJETUAR TË NJËJTIN FAT,MADJE EDHE SHUMË MË TRAGJIK se sa timin.  Pra, nuk është fjala se unë e shkrova këtë libër për vehten time,JO. Unë isha njëri prej  
asaj turme të madhe njerëzish që përjetuan vuajtje të papara ndonjëherë në botën njerëzore. Dhe me sa duket unë pata "privilegjën".  
I falem Perëndisë që ma dha forcën, ma dha mendjen për ta rrumbullaksuar "maratonën" tonë, të cilën as njerëzit me fantasinë më të zhvilluar nuk kanë mundur ta marrin me mënd.Pra, falë Perëdisë, më duket se ia dola.
Kjo është e tëra, të nderuarit e mi .
Tani, o ju të nderuar,më duket se ky dorëshkrim, ndoshta rastësisht, u gjet në duart Tuaja.Një thënje e kreksit më inkurajoi pa masë kur thotë se vlera e këtij libri është UNIVERSALE. Ky vlerësim i Juaji është saktësia vet. Këtë universalitet kam tentuar  ta paraqes në letër e  të thërras botën e civilizuar që  KY TMERR TË MOS PERSERITET  A S NJ Ë H E R Ë NDAJ ASKUJT PAMARRË PARASYSH PËRKATËSINË FETARE APO RACORE. Përndryshe, universaliteti i këtij libri nuk qëndron në mjeshtrinë e të rrëfyerit.
Kaq për sot.
Kalofshi çaste të këdshme!

----------


## desaparacidos

Nuk e di se kush jane keta njerez qe te akuzojne bace, por ideja ime eshte qe ashtu si ne qytetin tend mund te gjesh trapa injorante, mund ti gjesh fare mire edhe ne internet.  Ata qe te akuzojne jane te njejtet qe skuptojne nga letersia, qe shohin çdo gje nga kendveshtrimi i tyre i ngushte personal, qe nuk dine e nuk kuptojne e nuk lexojne, jane te njejten qe thone qe " Kosova s'do te bashkohet me Shqiperine..." apo " Shqiperia s'do te bashkohet me Kosoven..." Jane te njejtet qe tradhetuan Jezus Krishtin ne kopsht, ata qe flasin rehatshem nga kolltuqet e shtepise se tyre e mendojne se dine gjithçka vetem sepse informohen nga Top Channel...leri, nuk ja vlen te merremi fare me ta.

Nese dikush nuk arrin t'a kuptoje vleren e ketej libri ky nyuk eshte problemi jot, eshte problemi i atyre. PErsonalisht besoj se ka vlera te shkelqyera, do bej gjithçka qe kam ne dore qe t'a perhap dhe besoj se me pak fat do arrij te zevendosoje apo te krahasohet me "Ditarin e Anna Frank " ...

Sa per mendimin tim, dua te ta them kur t'a mbaroj. Por lotet jane po ato te Kreksit, ato qe duan te dalin e qe me mundin i shtyj poshte deri ne gjak.

----------


## Hajrush

> Nuk e di se kush jane keta njerez qe te akuzojne bace, por ideja ime eshte qe ashtu si ne qytetin tend mund te gjesh trapa injorante, mund ti gjesh fare mire edhe ne internet.  Ata qe te akuzojne jane te njejtet qe skuptojne nga letersia, qe shohin çdo gje nga kendveshtrimi i tyre i ngushte personal, qe nuk dine e nuk kuptojne e nuk lexojne, jane te njejten qe thone qe " Kosova s'do te bashkohet me Shqiperine..." apo " Shqiperia s'do te bashkohet me Kosoven..." Jane te njejtet qe tradhetuan Jezus Krishtin ne kopsht, ata qe flasin rehatshem nga kolltuqet e shtepise se tyre e mendojne se dine gjithçka vetem sepse informohen nga Top Channel...leri, nuk ja vlen te merremi fare me ta.
> 
> Nese dikush nuk arrin t'a kuptoje vleren e ketej libri ky nyuk eshte problemi jot, eshte problemi i atyre. PErsonalisht besoj se ka vlera te shkelqyera, do bej gjithçka qe kam ne dore qe t'a perhap dhe besoj se me pak fat do arrij te zevendosoje apo te krahasohet me "Ditarin e Anna Frank " ...
> 
> Sa per mendimin tim, dua te ta them kur t'a mbaroj. Por lotet jane po ato te Kreksit, ato qe duan te dalin e qe me mundin i shtyj poshte deri ne gjak.


 PËRSHËDETJE
I respektuar Darien,
Po ua bëj te ditur se gjatë katër ditëve që sapo ikën nuk pata qasje në internet.Tash ,sapo u rregullua sinjali,gjeta  letren tënde të shkurtër por  me domethënje shumë të gjatë. Fjalët tua  më japin kurajo, më trimërojnë . Them kështu se janë fjalë të një njeriu që e kupton me saktësi vlerën e një pune tepër të mundimshme, si ishte kjo imja me librin.
E di se do e teproj pak, por e shoh të arsyeshme të të njftoj pak më gjatë me historinë e këtij dorshkrimi.
Siç e dini, libri është i shkruar pikërisht ashtu sikurse ceket në te-në diten e shënuar,drejpërdrejt.Asgjë e imagjinuar.
Dhe,kur e mbarova, fletoren ia dhash një gazatari [këtu në Ferizaj] për të shikuar ka ndonjë vlerë apo jo. Gazetari,gjoja se është i zënë me shumë punë,herëpasherë më takonte por, disi shmangej.
Pas shumë muajsh,ishte njëvjetori i  golgotës së quajtur BLLACË,vajta te gazetari për ta kërkuar biles[siç thoni ju] fletoren. Ky dai, nuk m'a dha -"Nuk di ku më ka mbetur",-më tha[!]
Megjithatë, ne qershorin e vitit 2000, arrita t'ia marr fletoren  , fatmirësisht, të padëmtuar.
 Tashti u bëra kurreshtar. Dëshiroja ta njhja ndonjë dashamirë të fjalës së shkruar me ditarin.
Nuk mund tëthem se më inkurajonin, përkundrazi.
Pas një një kohe,arrita [falë Prëdisë] ta blej compjuterin, të mësoj përdorimin e tij[në moshë goxha të shtyer], u lidha edhe në internet. Me ngadalë, ditarin e futa në compjuter[pa snjë ndryshim],dhe disa fragmente të tij i lë shova edhe në internet. Për fat të mirë,mora shumë fjalë të mira nga lexuesit e shumtë.Madje një numër prej tyre e kerkonin të kompletuar.
Mirëpo, kjo botë,kjo jetë është përplot batica e zbatica. Dhe, pata ca probleme  shëdetsore[infarkt].
 Me siguri si pasojë  e përjatimit të TMERRIT TË BLLACËS. Kështuqë nuk më binte në mend se kam shkruar gjë ndonjëherë. Tanimë nuk kishja as internet e as gjë. Thjesht, u shkëputa nga bota.
Mirëpo, prap Zoti më doli në ndihmë. Më këndelli si nga shëndeti ashtu edhe ekonomikisht. Si t'u them u ririlinda. Dhe, një ditë të vitit të kaluar[2006],hasa në një konkurs letrar,këtu në qytetin tim ku kerkohej të marrin pjesë gjithë të interesuarit  me ndonjë dorëshkrim të papublikuar.Unë nuk hezitova, po dihet, konkurova. 
Por çngjau aty ore i nderuar!
Merreni me mënd,anëtarët e jurisë vlerësuese kishin pas konkuruar poashtu në at konkurs,biles, sa kam marrë vesh, akoma pa i lexuar dorëshkrimet, ishin përcaktuar  se cili tekst do e zë vendin e parë,të dytë...
Pastaj, kulmin e marrisë e bënë kur të gjithë konkuruesit[perpos meje] na qenkan ftuar  në shpalljen e rezultateve të konkursit.Bah!
 Mbas ca ditësh mora vesh  se kush ishte fitues. Tani paksa irevoltuar,kerkova sqarim se kush na ishin anëtarët e jurisë. E dini more i nderuar çfarë mësova?!
Njëri prej anëtarëve  kryesor të jurisë  paska qenë Bardh Frangu,po ai gazetari i pari që e pati rastin ta ketë Fletoren e Albanes në dorën e tij. Dhe, dini çfarëarsyetimi na paska dhënë:
-"Ky tekst ndoshta ka far vlere, por nuk vjen në konsiderim sepse autori i këtij ditari është i njohur. E në konkurs duhet marrn shpërblimin vetë autorë të panjohur"-qenka arsyetuar burri i botës. E,une ore i nderuar isha po ky qe jam tasht me shifrën Hadi.
Ky pra është injorimi, këta pra janë injorantët ,nëduatr e tëcilëve, për fat të keq po bien edhe vlerat e kulturës sonë. Medet!

----------


## desaparacidos

Te kuptoj, te kuptoj mjaft mire.

Ajo qe ndodh shpesh eshte qe 3-4 veta vendosin te shpallin  nje konkurs sipas qejfit te tyre, i japin ndonje emer te famshem, bje fjala konkursi Marin Barleti dhe shpesh bejne edhe qe pjesemarrja te jete me lek. Pastaj, normalisht, leket e mbledhura i shkojne vendit te pare dhe ai qe fiton eshte vete nje nga ata 3-4. 

Ah e mjera Shqiperi! 

Per fat te keq eshte keshtu.

Sa per ata njerez qe mund te mos e kene pritur mire shkrimin tend : leri, jane si kuajt te cileve u vene dy rrecka afer syve qe te mos hohin as majtas edhe as djathtas, shikojne vetem para. 

PO NE JEMI ME TE FORTE SE ATA AMA, DHE TE TILLE DO NGELEMI GJITHMONE

----------


## Hajrush

Ju falemnderit z. Darien!
hadi.

----------


## Foleja_

Z. Hajrush ,

te falenderoj shpirterisht per kete ditar te shkruar dhe mundesine qe  na ofruat te e lexojme. Them qe eshte mekat qe ky ditar te mos perkthehet ne shume gjuhe boterore , dhe lutem qe edhe kjo mundesi te arrihet shume shpejt.

Miqesisht : Foleja_

----------


## Hajrush

E  respektuara Foleja,
Edhe në çastet më dramatike të jetës sime (gjatë shkrimit të d i t a r i t) që e paskeni lexuar, kam gjetur forcë(falë Perëndisë,ë?) për të   shkruar fjalë por edhe  fjali. Dua të them, nuk kam ngelur pa tekst, siç thuhet. Sot po. Për një moment u bllokova i teri. Thjesht,më humbën fjalët  e edhe fjalitë.Nuk dija as të flas por as të shkruaj.Teksti i letrës tuaj më fascionoi.
Për një kohë të gjatë ngela para komjuterit pa frymë. Po, Foleja, po. 
I terë teksti është i përshkuar me një sinqeritet të  paparë ndonjëherë.
Foleja,askush asnjëherë   nuk më ka dhuruar shpërblim kaq të MADH. Asnkush asnjëherë nuk më ka terimëruar si JU me familjen Tuaj fisnike,kuptohet pa asnjë interes. Vlerësimi i mundit tim të madh tanimë mu pagua. Ky është kompensimi,z Foleja,ky.
Në fund të takstit keni edhe dy fjali të shkurtëra por me domethënje titanike. Jam i obligur tua citoj:- Keni respektin maksimal timin dhe te familjes sime (m.c) .
Patjetër më duhet ti lutem të Madhit:
O perëndi,kënaqu me këto krijesa TUAJA që nuk kanë punë me djallin! Ua bën jetën e begatshme në këtë botë por edhe në Amshim!
Ose,fjalia e fundit: -
 Ju pershendes Ju dhe familejn tuaj te shenjet (m.c).
E po, këtu ësht zeniti i kënaqësisë sime, gjithashtu edhe i anëtarëve të familjes sime,të cilët në këtë moment po e shikojnë njeri tjetrin dhe po e shoh fare mirë se janë shumë- shumë krenar.
Sa bukur po jehon thënja ...familjen tuaj te shenjt,të shenjt, të shenjt,...
Rrini me shëndet!
 HADI

----------


## Poeti

Bashkevendasi im i nderuar,

Me keni bere te ndjehem krenar per faktin qe afer meje qenka nje njeri me ndjenja kaq te forta dhe kaq te shprehura. Uroj qe ne te ardhmen te sjellesh edhe gjera te tjera te vlefshem sikur ky ditar. 
 Respekt te thelle nga ana ime - Poeti

----------


## Hajrush

Të falemnderit poet për fjalët e ngrohta dhe shumë të sinqerta.
Ta dini se kohën e fundit gjithnjë po ndihem më i relaksuar,më krenar.
Po bindem se puna ime nuk vajti huq. Përkundrazi, unë po marr dhurata të shtrenjta nga lexuesit e shumtë të forumit. Se, dhuratë më të çmueshme se fjalët Tua mua nuk më duhen.
Jam shum i lumtur që bashkëvëndasit po e vlerësojnë mundin tim.
Ndihem shumë krenar që qyteti im ka njerëz si TI.
Po e parafrazoj një thënje të një shkrimtari të forumit kur thotë:PO NE JEMI ME TE FORTE SE ATA AMA, DHE TE TILLE DO NGELEMI GJITHMONE.(Darien , autor i një romani të mrekullueshëm me titull"Vrasësi i qymyrit", të cilin po e lexoj por vetëm duke shkarkuar permes programit Acrobat)
Besoj se edhe ti do të pajtohesh me këtë pohim.
Kalofshi çaste të kendshme gjatë tërë jetës!

----------


## Hajrush

> Z. Hajrush ,
> 
> te falenderoj shpirterisht per kete ditar te shkruar dhe mundesine qe  na ofruat te e lexojme. Them qe eshte mekat qe ky ditar te mos perkthehet ne shume gjuhe boterore , dhe lutem qe edhe kjo mundesi te arrihet shume shpejt.
> 
> Miqesisht : Foleja_




         Lexues të nderuar,
 Për çdo ditë po marr letra të shumta nga lexuesit. Të gjithë më falenderojnë dhe më urojnë shëndet të mirë.Poashtu,të gjithë shprehin mendimin e tyre lidhur me romanin tim të publikuar në forumishqiptar.com dhe .net. 
Kuptohet,edhe unë dëshiroj madje e kam edhe obligim që ti përshëndes për fjalët e ngrohta dhe shumë inkurajuese.               
Romani,  si duket i ka befasuar shumë lexues. Është,  i lexueshëm,i kuptueshëm, dramatik ,faktik dhe shumë prekës-tronditës. Shumë lexues pohojnë se kanë qarë gjatë leximit të librit. Ju besoj.
Ka edhe lexues[një] që pohon se libri ka edhe mëngësi.
Pajtoham tërësisht me mendimin e tij  
         Mirëpo,  për ti kuptuar mëngësitë e këtij libri, duhet patur parasysh një varg argumentesh  shumë të forta, të cilat fakte kan diktuar, kanë imponuar që romani të duket kështu sikurse është tashti.  Po i shënoj   disa prej tyre:
E para:  Unë nuk kam synuar, nuk kam  pretenduar,nuk kam patur për qëllim të sajoj  vepër artistike. Kjo as që më ka rënë ndër mend. Së dyti : Asnjëherë nuk më ka vajtur mëndja se këto shënime do dalin para lexuesve dhe se do të vlerësohen janë apo sjan  të nivelit artistik, jo. Së treti: Të gjitha shënimet,rrëfimet i kam shkruar drejtpërdrejt në fletorën e Albanës ditën dhe datën e shënuar në ditar, ashtu sikurse i kam parë me sytë e mi e përjetuar me shpirtin tim. Kurrnjëherë nuk kam  bërë përpjekje për të gjetur shprehje të nivelit të lartë letrar,jo. Së katërti :e lashte:  keni vërejtur se ka perzierje  të dialekteve të gjuhës shqipe, po ka. Ama, unë i kam shënuar mu ashtu sikurse i kam dëgjuar,pra, vetëm i kam bartur në letër pa e bërë asnjë ndërhyrje, sepse, ashtu mu ka dukur shumë më e natyrshme, madje edhe shumë më origjinale, më besnike, marr guximin të them edhe  shumë më  dramatike. Pastaj,dikush mund   të befasohet edhe me një fakt: Besomëni, o lexues të nderuar, as unë vet nuk kam ditur çfarë jam duke bërë. Edhe unë kam qenë i humbur edhe në kohë por edhe në hapsirë, po për Zotin.
Siç po e vëreni, këto janë disa prej fakteve,argomenteve të cilat kanë ndikuar që ky roman të hidhet në qarkullim pa arritur maksimalen e mundshme,[citim i një lexuesi]
          ....
Dhe,fill pas përfundimit të dramës, nisa ta shfletoj fletorën e Albanës, por edhe disa fleta të tjera (se fletorën e pata mbushur). Eu!  I lexova disa herë.Dhe-dhe u befasova me shënimet e mia. Çuditërisht,disa herë    kishja dalur jasht lëkurës sime, disa herë e kisha mundur vehten time[!].
Shpresoj se po më kuptoni çfarë po them.
Pas  pak ditësh shënimet i barta në kompjuter pa e bërë as më të voglën ndërhyrje, pa shtuar  apo hequr asnjë fjali. Redaktimin e bëra kalli vet, pa ndihmën e asnjë redaktori apo lektori. 
Pra, jam shumë i bindur se ka gabime drejtshkrimore edhe sintaksore, natyrisht, ka  edhe gabime teknike. Ama  brumi është këtu. Me ndihmën e juaj, të dashamirëve të fjalës së shkruar, por edhe me ndihmën e ndonjë shtëpie botuese besoj se kjo vepër do të botohet, do të bie në duart   e njerëzve të civilizuar  e  do të zbardhet DRAMA e quajtur KOSOVË. Pstaj, në bazë të argumenteve që ka ky libër, fare lehtë  do të kuptohet mesazhi,   i   cili ka vlerë universale: Që, gjëra të tilla të mos ndodhin kurrë, në asnjë vënd dhe  ndaj asnjë populli pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë fetare apo racore.
E di se libri është rrënqethës. E di se shumë zemra do të lëndohen, shumë faqe do të lagen me lot.
Po, çtë bëjmë? Ta fshehim këtë  të vërtetë?
Po përgjigjem unë:
Jo kurrën e kurrës. E vërteta ptjetër   duhet të thuhet haptazi , i pëlqeu dikujt apo jo.
Unë, në këtë libër e kam thënë timen. 
Se, a e kam thënë në mënyrë artistike apo jo, këtë de ta vlersojnë lexuesit por  edhe   kritikët e letërsisë si dhe analistët e historisë. 
Fletorën e Albanës e kam përherë pranë vetes dhe e ruaj me gjelozi. Sikur të ndërhyj , të gdhendi nëpër të,më  duket se ia prishi origjinalitetin, sikur e lëndoj. Atë do e lë në disponim  tek ndonjë bibliotekë si dokumentar i gjallë i një kohe të tërbuar.

----------


## Hajrush

> Bashkevendasi im i nderuar,
> 
> Me keni bere te ndjehem krenar per faktin qe afer meje qenka nje njeri me ndjenja kaq te forta dhe kaq te shprehura. Uroj qe ne te ardhmen te sjellesh edhe gjera te tjera te vlefshem sikur ky ditar. 
>  Respekt te thelle nga ana ime - Poeti


Të jetosh don  të thotë të luftosh, ta ndalësh luftën, don të  thotë nuk jeton.Pra, ia vlen të lufojmë,ë?

----------


## Hajrush

> Z. Hajrush ,
> 
> te falenderoj shpirterisht per kete ditar te shkruar dhe mundesine qe  na ofruat te e lexojme. Them qe eshte mekat qe ky ditar te mos perkthehet ne shume gjuhe boterore , dhe lutem qe edhe kjo mundesi te arrihet shume shpejt.
> 
> Miqesisht : Foleja_


Të jetosh don  të thotë të luftosh, ta ndalësh luftën, don të  thotë nuk jeton.Pra, ia vlen të lufojmë,ë?

----------


## desaparacidos

Cfare te them?

Per te filluar, dua vetem te them qe nuk jam i afte per te komentuar kete liber, nuk arrij dot, shkon pertej fuqive te mia shprehese. Ndihem, si intelektual dhe si njeri, apo me thjesht si shqiptar, shume i pafuqishem per te shgtuar qofte edhe nje presje vuajtjes se popullit tone - dhe kur them tone them Shqiperi e Kosove, le te thoja ça te doje gjeografia apo Onu apo caret rus - dhe rrefimit te Hajrushit. 

Ka njerez qe per arsye te ndryshme, ne kete rast arsye te dhimbshme, behen pjese e ngjarjeve historike, edhe pse nuk duan, nuk e zgjedhin. Ka shume menyre se si mund te sillesh ne kete rast, dhe ato me te lehtat jane zakonisht ato me te gabuarat. Por nje njeri qe e di qe  historia eshte kurve, qe te shperdoron dhe qe e modifikon realitetin, pra nje njeri qe e kupton kete, kupton edhe detyren historike qe ka. Deshmon, shkruan, tregon, rrefen, ku me lot e ku me te qeshur, ku me dhimbje e ku me gezim, sepse shkruan gjithmone me zemer. Ndoshta Marin Barleti ka qene nja nga ta. Valle ky e kuptonte rendesine e asaj qe po shkruante per ne, rendesine e deshmise historike qe sot ngelet nje nga deshmite e pakta ndoshta te jetuara ne ate kohe? Nuk e di. 

Por besoj se Baca e di. Dhe, edhe pse eshte pak, e falenderoj per gjithçka. Me ka dhene me shume se sa mund ta mendoja, dhe ka e do kete gjithmone respektin tim!

----------


## Hajrush

DARIEN, JU E KENI THËNË TË TËRËN,
 Z. Darien,e vërteta është se ju e keni thënë të tërën, pra, praktikisht kam një inhibicion, më mungojnë fjalët, fjalitë për ta komentuar pohimin tuaj. Ky [teksti i juaj] është shpërblim i tërë punës sime tepër të mundimshme dhe, çka është edhe më keq, kam qenë edhe i përbuzur nga disa "intelektual".Se, sipas tyre unë paskam shkruar një biografi timen, madje ate me një romantizëm të stilit të rilindasëve tanë[!].
Çfarë mjeranë!
   Ju, po ua them të drejtën, keni aftësi gjeniu,sepse, Ju, vetëm në bazë të shënimeve të mia keni arritur ta kuptoni krejtë domethënjen e shënimeve, ta kuptoni KREJT vlerën e këtij dokumentari, i cili  një ditë patjetër se do ti sherbejë historisë SONË por ndoshta edhe të tjerëve, deshën apo s'deshën injorantët. 
   U jam mirënjohës për përkarhjen tuaj.

Të jetosh don të thotë të luftosh, ta ndalësh luftën, don të thotë nuk jeton.Pra, ia vlen të lufojmë,ë?

Rrini me shëndet!
Hadi e ka këtë dëshirë.

----------


## Hajrush

> Cfare te them?
> 
> Per te filluar, dua vetem te them qe nuk jam i afte per te komentuar kete liber, nuk arrij dot, shkon pertej fuqive te mia shprehese. Ndihem, si intelektual dhe si njeri, apo me thjesht si shqiptar, shume i pafuqishem per te shgtuar qofte edhe nje presje vuajtjes se popullit tone - dhe kur them tone them Shqiperi e Kosove, le te thoja ça te doje gjeografia apo Onu apo caret rus - dhe rrefimit te Hajrushit. 
> 
> Ka njerez qe per arsye te ndryshme, ne kete rast arsye te dhimbshme, behen pjese e ngjarjeve historike, edhe pse nuk duan, nuk e zgjedhin. Ka shume menyre se si mund te sillesh ne kete rast, dhe ato me te lehtat jane zakonisht ato me te gabuarat. Por nje njeri qe e di qe  historia eshte kurve, qe te shperdoron dhe qe e modifikon realitetin, pra nje njeri qe e kupton kete, kupton edhe detyren historike qe ka. Deshmon, shkruan, tregon, rrefen, ku me lot e ku me te qeshur, ku me dhimbje e ku me gezim, sepse shkruan gjithmone me zemer. Ndoshta Marin Barleti ka qene nja nga ta. Valle ky e kuptonte rendesine e asaj qe po shkruante per ne, rendesine e deshmise historike qe sot ngelet nje nga deshmite e pakta ndoshta te jetuara ne ate kohe? Nuk e di. 
> 
> Por besoj se Baca e di. Dhe, edhe pse eshte pak, e falenderoj per gjithçka. Me ka dhene me shume se sa mund ta mendoja, dhe ka e do kete gjithmone respektin tim!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zotri desaparacidos ; 
 Po ua bëj me dije se jam kokëfortë [ndonjëri mund të më quajë kokëbosh], kam unin tim të cilin më së shumti e respektoj dhë veproj sipas tij[UNIT]. Disa kolegë më quajnë edhe militant e rrebel por disa të tjerë  më kanë thënë se jam edhe  telepat. Unë pajtohem pothuaja se ma të gjitha përpos me kete të fundit,telepat-bahhh.
Deri më sot thuaja se perherë kam vepruar me kokën time dhe akoma asnjëherë nuk jam ndarë i zhgënjyer.Natyrisht se kam kolegë por edhe miq me të cilët pajtohem. Njëri prej tyre jeni JU, që për mua jeni paksa majik. Ndonëse nuk njihemi mes vedi, madje duket se edhe në moshë kemi dallime goxha shumë,çuditërisht, kemi të njëjtin tru. Gjërat nuk i kapim për "qime" use "lëkurë". Gjërave u futemi brenda dhe nga brendësia vëzhgojmë fenomenet e botës që na rrethon
   Ja pra identika jonë, kjo  është ore i nderuuar.
Jum shumë i bindur se ia vlen të qëndrojmë të pamposhtur  edhe pse duket se jemi sikur  të humburit në Sahara.

----------

